# Any other obese/morbidly obese bumps out there?



## ChimChims

I am very large, with a super-high BMI :blush: and sometimes get tired of finding that searching online for obesity and pregnancy only turns up negative things. It would be very nice to have some female company. . . every bump is a blessing, not just the bumps of skinny chicks. :)

Anyway, I am approaching 17 weeks, and have diabetes as of the last year, so I am being monitored very closely - 5th ultrasound coming up next week. This baby took 7 years to conceive (which surprisingly happened when I tried - the first time ever), and is only our second child. :cloud9: 

I had lost five angels before our first so I am nervous but happy about this. Hope someone out there finds this post and is relieved to have heavy gal company in a skinny-gal preferred kind of world. ;) :kiss:


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Me! :wave:

I have a stupidly high BMI and I also have high blood pressure so I'm being monitered closely too. I'm also having my 2nd child.


----------



## momofone08

Me!! It took me 2 1/2 years and needed metformin. Although I had insulin resitance before pregnancy, she has not seemed concerned about me having GD. I have had some real issues this weekend and will harrass her on Tuesday at my appointment!


----------



## scarlett_s

Me too! I was in the process of losing weight (had lost 45lbs with 55 lbs to go) when I found out I was pregnant again. I was diagnosed with pre-diabetes in March of last year but my BS got under control with diet change and losing some weight. I just had my OGTT 2 weeks ago And passed it, was really surprised!

So far my BP has been good and all is well. I will have consults with a high risk OB and some additional ultrasounds starting at about 32 weeks due to my past history of losing my daughter to SMA (nothing to due with being overweight)

My BMI pre-pregnancy was 37 so obese. According to Health Canada I should only gain between 11-20 lbs so far I have only gained about .5 lbs above my pre-pregnancy weight so am on a good track. With my DS I gained about 30 lbs above my pre-pregnancy weight.


----------



## AshleyR

I was about 70 lbs overweight when I got pregnant. Surprisingly, with DH being very overweight, it only took us 3 months to conceive... I expected it to take longer. At 20 weeks baby is growing strong! So far I have not had any problems throughout the pregnancy, but have discovered that my blood pressure is higher than "normal" (probably was before I was pregnant, too, I just never went to the docs to find out!) I've been gaining weight at a normal rate so far (up about 13 lbs now, which the doctor is okay with). I'm a bit nervous about labour and whether or not my BP will skyrocket or I will develop pre-eclampsia....


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I'm overweight but don't consider myself "very large." I'm 5'2" and a size 18 pre-pregnancy. My belly has grown, but I don't look pregnant even at 25.5 weeks, and haven't gained weight as of my last appointment. (I have a feeling I may have gained a pound or two now.) 
I'm a little afraid of the glucose testing, and mildly fearing the end of the pregnancy. I haven't been exercising, nor eating great. I'm afraid I may have a terrible time or a really rough labor due to this. 
BUT my little guy is healthy and thriving, so I'm happy for that. 
However, I'm extremely jealous of all these girls who are half as pregnant as I am, but because they started out so skinny, they have an adorable baby bump. I just look fat.


----------



## TheSmpsns

I am!! I am 5'3" and 300lbs. No diabeses or blood pressure issues. It took us almost a year to conceive. This will be our first child. I exercise five days a week and eat pretty healthy. I hope this pregnancy goes well. I do get sick of the negative connotation around overweight and obese pregnancies. Luckily I have an awesome doctor who never makes me feel bad about it.


----------



## ChimChims

I am so glad I am not alone! I probably outweigh all of you guys, much to my chagrin. I was 325 carrying my daughter seven years ago, and am under 440 with this one - down from over 500lbs at the end of 2010/beginning 2011. I've lost 42 of those pounds just since finding out we were pregnant. We've had infertility issues so I think the metformin may have helped, but what a blessing!

I had trouble birthing my daughter - I can't deny that - but only because the doctor didn't do his job and give me the ultrasound he said that we needed. Long story short I had her vaginally but she was over 12lbs and got stuck. The dr pushed her back in me twice so her head passed my pubic bone a total of five times in/out. It broke us both. During that time I was very healthy, had no diabetes or high BP or anything you'd expect. Toward the very end my BP krept up, but returned to normal after delivery.

This time around, at over 100 pounds larger and having been very traumatized last time around I have a new doctor... a team of them, actually. lol We're seeing four separate people to manage different aspects of this pregnancy. I'm having a lot of ultrasounds and all of the doctors and techs have been nothing but supportive. 

ANYWAY... I am so, so thankful you girls replied b/c even if I do outweigh everyone I have felt alone and I am also sick of seeing all the negativity online about obese pregnancy. I can relate to being just fat and not looking pregnant, but my family knows my body changes, and that is good enough for that. :) 

I got to thinking about it all today after mustering up the courage to post this post, so I wrote a blog on 'my big, fat pregnancy'. You are welcome to read it or not if you want. I'm just so thankful you are all here! :) Happy and Healthy rest of pregnancy to all! 

https://thefluffymummy.blogspot.com/2012/03/my-big-fat-pregnancy.html


----------



## ChimChims

Oh, I forgot to mention that I am about 5' 10"... if that is relevant. LOL


----------



## Honeymooner

I'm in the same boat. BMI of 38. We tried fertility treatment for 4 years before this miracle came along (without medical help).

My doctor (and every doc I've seen while pregnant) has been quite concerned this whole pregnancy and only in the last couple months (sorry I'm 39 weeks but crashing this topic!) has he started to loosen up. I've had ZERO health problems and since I lost 15lbs right before conceiving, I've only gain 14lbs back. I hate though that doctors and nurses keep thinking that there must be a lot wrong with my pregnancy just because I'm over-weight! I had a lot of skinny friends have more issues than me!

I also hate my body up until recently. It took a long time to actually look pregnant. I didn't take a bump photo until 29 weeks and it wasn't until about 32-33 weeks that I thought I truly looked pregnant, especially with a B bump rather than the nice round bump. But baby is healthy and happy and I guess that's all that matters in the end!


----------



## sthorp1179

Hello ladies can i join in? 

I'm 5'3" and weigh about 85kg with a bmi of 35.1

I haven't gained weight at all this pregnancy and in fact feel like the fat is melting off me despite my best efforts my pregnancy has been rough due to ms and indigestive issues so i have been eating healthily and in small amounts. It doesn't seem to be a concern to my medical team at present and i am not attempting to diet as such.

I had previous gd in my last pregnancy but i passed my 16 week gtt and a hoping to pass my 28 week one as it was only a marginal fail last time and i am much more active in this pregnancy with my three little ones to run around after!

Apart from that i have been having intermittent raises of my bp randomly which shoots up and settles again quickly and proteinuria from time to time. I don't see myself as obese really i am only a uk size 14 or 16 i do have a noticable bump now baby is a little bit small but within normal limits (although she has longer than average legs!)

I have had three normal deliveries and hope to be considered normal when it comes to labour and birth!

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/sthorp1179/121577886_photobucket_10778_.jpg


----------



## meltanton

Hi there. Im a large lady too. Was 17st lost 7st in 2008/2009 but suffered depression last year as couldnt conceieve and gained 6 stone and funnily enough fell pregnant. All 3 of my pregnancies (my second resulted in mc) have been when i was larger. I couldnt get pregnant when i was slim :s how strange lol. My BMI is 39 BP is fine. Congrats to eveyone with their sticky beans. Any larger ladies showing already or any worried their bellies r too big to show baby?xx


----------



## Vixx

Hi Ladies

I'm a bigger girl and so far I'm having a fantastic pregnancy, no issues and hardly gained any weight. There are a couple of really good threads running on here that you might be interested in, links below.

H&H 9 to all of you x

https://https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/763063-plus-size-pregnancy-88.html

https://https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/165711-plus-size-bump-pictures.html


----------



## dgirllamius

I'm overweight - 5ft 1" and about 185ish lb.

We conceived first time round - we tried 4 times around the time I was ovulating and that was that. I figured out when I was ovulating by a calculator online. Worked pretty well 

I don't have high blood pressure although they do monitor it for 1) my dad has high blood pressure and I might be more prone and 2) being overweight. I've had the glucose test done because my baby was measuring a little further ahead at the 20 week scan - came back that I had passed so no diabetes.

I look as if I am about 38 weeks pregnant. I carry most of my fat in my belly so I do look further along than I actually am. Hardly any weight gain either :)


----------



## taperjeangirl

hi girls! I have a high BMI, I was a little bigger when I had my last daughter and sailed through pregnancy with no complications or problems during birth so I am always a bit peeved when doctors go on about the high risks! 

I actually had a Doctor tell me this time round that super skinny women are at more risk so that might make you all feel better ;) 

My BP has been up a bit this time but that'[s due to stress at work etc, not dangerously high and no more monitoring for it for now :) 

The only difference this time round is we are now offered an extra scan at 34ish weeks to check on the size of baby, (another peeve that they say big women produce big babies!!) 

My first daughter was 7lb 9oz 2 weeks late, and 2nd one was 6lb 11oz 2 weeks early so not huge babies! 

My skinny friends have bigger babies than me LOL!!


----------



## wellymad

Me too! My BMI is 33 I am 5ft 7 and a size 16. I have put on about half a stone up too now. My blood pressure was 130/58 at 8 weeks and has been a 120/60 at every midwifes appointment since then. Apart from bleeding from 5 weeks to 17 weeks I have had nothing wrong with me. I am going for my Gloucose test on Monday which I have to say I don't mind as its just another check.
I get very annoyed at this BMI thing as its just a load of bollocks. Large women have been having babies for centuries! Thin women get problems too!


----------



## MegnJoe

If you want to see baby bumps u can Google plus size bumps or anything similar :)


----------



## laura8879

Hi all :) 
I am in the same position, my BMI is very high and I am fed up of reading all the negative comments about being overweight and pregnant. 
I am 17 weeks now and have a little bump which is noticable because I don't carry the majority of my weight around my tummy. I will post a picture soon xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Can I join you ladies? :flower: I'm 5'1" and I'm a size 18-239lbs pre pregnancy & I'm pregnant with twins..

I've gained 7lbs so far, I'm expected to gain between 25-42lbs..

My doctor hasn't said anything about my weight yet, not looking forward to it though

I've attached two bump pics taken 10 weeks apart, the one in the yellow sundress was just yesterday at 13w5d

3w5d

13w5d


----------



## LisaL79

I'm a larger gal. I'm 5'1" and when I got pregnant with this LO, I was at 195lbs. 
My highest weight a few years ago was 250lbs. But slowly with the help of metformin and just not eating as much as before, the weight slowly... VERY slowly came off.
I fully believe that losing weight helped me get pregnant. No I KNOW it did. I never ovulated before unless on fert meds... and then when I lost those last 10lbs... my body started to again and on a break after my 4th loss.... I got pregnant naturally which I never thought would happen :)

I do have weight related health problems such as slightly elevated BP.
I also have PCOS, insulin resistance, AND hypothyroidism. Like everything that can make you fat.. I have it  lol

I don't have a visible bump yet. I have a 'B' belly and my fleshy fanny pack pooch hides it VERY well.


----------



## MrsSnails

Im here for yall too! I am pretty tall and can hide most of my stupid high BMI! I needed lots of help conceiving this LO. The actually just took me off the Metformin this past week. I do not have a history of high Blood Pressure, Diabetes and my cholestoral is a little high but not dangerous.


----------



## LilMissHappy

hi. i have a bmi of 37. doctors seem to blame everything on weight. i have been ttc for 4 years in total. i tried clomid which all failed. then lost 2 stone in the run up to a wedding and fell pregnant! i have put on about 7lb so far which drs want me to keep under control. im expected to only put on 1 stone in total! doesnt help that im craving sweet things!! bp is fine and have to have glucose tolerance test in a month which im not looking forward to. just hope i pass it. xxxxxx


----------



## taperjeangirl

what makes them do a GTT ? Is it because you are overweight or does something have to show in your urine tests?

I haven't been told I need to do one yet! 

Good luck with yours Lilmisshappy!

I think weight can have something to do with fertility in some cases , but in mine it certainly didn't!

I also believe that as soon as a woman stops trying to fall pregnant they do, so if they have another focus in life ie. Dieting , learning to drive, getting married, it takes the pressure off and it just happens!


----------



## Rosered52

Hi, ChimChims! I'm probably about your size--5'8" and about 350lbs when I got pregnant. I've had type 2 diabetes for 12 years now, so I'm monitoring that closely. I've had dreadful morning sickness, and so have lost about 11 lbs at last check (I really need a scale at the house!). 

I'm happy to "meet" you, since even on plus-size threads, I'm pretty much always the largest gal, sometimes by so much that I feel like a different animal altogether! My primary fears as far as the birth goes are 1.) pre-eclampsia--my blood pressure has been okay, but I still worry, and 2.) whether or not they'll be able to administer an epidural on me. I'm so heavy that it's a very real possibility that they won't be able to locate the correct placement, and that freaks me out a bit. Just trying to take it one week at a time, though, and not borrow too much trouble. :)


----------



## CloverMouse

I'm a big girl, I havent calculated my BMI in years until just now I'm at 41.6 :( 

That just sounds bad, but then to make myself feel better I calculated my lowest weight, back when I didn't eat and ran 10 miles a day, you could literally see my bones and it said that I was in the overweight zone even then.. I clearly remember in health class in front of the whole group being told that and being mortified, I was already overexcersizing and not eating how was I supposed to lose weight. Looking back now I see how little I was, but my teacher should not have made us do that in front of the class, and at that point should have told me what a load of crap the chart was.

So while I do need to lose some pounds, I refuse to believe that a chart can tell you how unhealthy you are!

I also had some trouble concieving, and was told I probably never actually ovulated on my own regularly. My Dr does not seem concerned about my weight, in fact he only mentioned anything about it for the first time last month when he said "weight looks good" I will be having the glucose test (but everyone in the US does) and I'm just now starting to look pregnant at 21 weeks, though I have to keep telling myself that its baby not fat.


----------



## vwbabymomma

Hey ladies ! Im 5'6 and was 240 pre pregnancy. now I range from 245-250 my My midwife has not come out and said it to my face but she had me get a EKG and a Echo cardiogram. All of my blood work came back normal. I know im over weight I watch what i eat and drink lots of water. I also have fibroids. Im Sure all of us will have beautiful healthy babies that adore us regardless of weight :)


----------



## LegoHouse

My BMI has just reached 32 and my consultant has made me feel so bloody awful about it I don't even want to eat anymore!

Gestational diabetes test tomorrow. I feel like if I have it everyone is going to think I'm awful!


----------



## taterbean

taperjeangirl said:


> what makes them do a GTT ?

In my area, they do the GTT on everyone between 26 and 28 weeks. I'm pretty sure that's normal in a lot of places in the US.


----------



## taperjeangirl

yeah i don't think they automatically do them here (UK) Think it could be a high BMI that makes them give you one. 

is it the one with the horrible drink?


----------



## taterbean

I'm 30 years old, pregnant with my first after 1 year of trying. I weighed 272 lbs when I got pregnant and was a US size 22/24. My BMI is right at 44, so pretty high! I'm down about 20 lbs from my highest weight at my wedding 3.5 years ago, and I've been roughly the same weight for the last 2 years. 

Everything about my health and the baby has been excellent, and other than some very mild morning sickness for a few weeks toward the end of the first trimester, I've had an easy pregnancy. I'm definitely starting to notice more shortness of breath with stairs and difficulty standing for long periods of time without getting dizzy, but it's all fairly normal. 

I'm very lucky to have a doctor who isn't obsessed with weight. He's acknowledged my weight and told me from the beginning that he wasn't going to tell me to only gain this or that, that he's seen plenty of overweight women actually lose weight during pregnancy due to changes in eating habits and that either way things go, that's what happens. I lost about 5 pounds early on, and as of my appointment 4 weeks ago, I'd only gained 2 back. I'm pretty sure at my appointment I'll be up 2 more, though, based on my home scale. I haven't drastically changed my eating, but my body makes sure I know it doesn't want as much food as I used to put into it which I believe is why I'm not gaining.

I have my second GTT tomorrow after doing one at 11 weeks due to being high risk for GD (family history, weight, age, recent miscarriage). I failed my 1-hour the first time but passed the 3-hour with wonderful numbers, especially compared to a 3-hour GTT several years ago while under the care of an endocrinologist. I opted to just take the 3-hour GTT this time around because I didn't want to have to drink the nastiness twice again. My dr's office sets the 1-hour number 10 points lower than everyone else, and I know there's no way I'll pass.

Good luck to everyone!! 

ChimChims, I'm SOOO impressed that your doctor let you delivery vaginally despite the complications you had with your first. I've had so many friends lately get pushed into c-sections for not dilating quickly enough or supposedly having small pelvises. It sounds like it was a very difficult situation for you and the baby, but it's nice to sometimes hear about doctor's who don't automatically jump for the knife.


----------



## ChimChims

sthorp1179 said:


> Hello ladies can i join in?
> 
> I'm 5'3" and weigh about 85kg with a bmi of 35.1
> 
> I haven't gained weight at all this pregnancy and in fact feel like the fat is melting off me despite my best efforts my pregnancy has been rough due to ms and indigestive issues so i have been eating healthily and in small amounts. It doesn't seem to be a concern to my medical team at present and i am not attempting to diet as such.
> 
> I had previous gd in my last pregnancy but i passed my 16 week gtt and a hoping to pass my 28 week one as it was only a marginal fail last time and i am much more active in this pregnancy with my three little ones to run around after!
> 
> Apart from that i have been having intermittent raises of my bp randomly which shoots up and settles again quickly and proteinuria from time to time. I don't see myself as obese really i am only a uk size 14 or 16 i do have a noticable bump now baby is a little bit small but within normal limits (although she has longer than average legs!)
> 
> I have had three normal deliveries and hope to be considered normal when it comes to labour and birth!
> 
> https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/sthorp1179/121577886_photobucket_10778_.jpg


What a beautiful bump! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## taterbean

taperjeangirl said:


> yeah i don't think they automatically do them here (UK) Think it could be a high BMI that makes them give you one.
> 
> is it the one with the horrible drink?

That's the one. Smaller women just as much at risk for GD as heavier women, though. Maybe they look for other risk factors before requesting the test like rapid weight gain or something, although from what I read on here, they're much more hands off in the UK unless you're overweight and then they make you feel awful about existing.


----------



## taperjeangirl

I thought my BMI would affect my want for a home water birth but it really didn't, my MW's have been great about it and have basically said if i have a straight forward pregnancy my Homebirth can go ahead :) Which is what they say to everyone :D 

My last 2 babies were born with no major complications and weren't huge so they have every confidence that my HB will go to plan :)


----------



## taperjeangirl

taterbean said:


> taperjeangirl said:
> 
> 
> yeah i don't think they automatically do them here (UK) Think it could be a high BMI that makes them give you one.
> 
> is it the one with the horrible drink?
> 
> That's the one. Smaller women just as much at risk for GD as heavier women, though. Maybe they look for other risk factors before requesting the test like rapid weight gain or something,* although from what I read on here, they're much more hands off in the UK unless you're overweight and then they make you feel awful about existing.*Click to expand...

Sadly this is true in a lot of areas, thankfully my care so far has been really good. I suspect that they wouldn't be so supportive if this was my first baby. 

It's sad, they can advise and help etc without sounding so patronising but just seems they don't care who they hurt along the way :nope:


----------



## scotmum35

im not sure what week of pregnancy u girls were in but i was about 13-14 weeks when i got my weight done and was told i had a bmi of 28 and would need the gtt.although on my chart it says bmi of 31 so im not sure which is correct. i had pre-existing high bp before this pregnancy and apparently when i was slim and pregnant with my first 2 kids my bp went from low to high by the end stages of my pregnancy's.
im not sure why being over weight and preg makes it more risky although i can understand why health complications can make it more risky.


----------



## NannyWhitney

Hi there plus sized mamas to be! I'm 5'3", and pre-pregnancy I was about 240lbs, but I've lost 25lbs since getting pregnant, though I haven't been trying! 

My doctor is terrific. Very supportive, and never condescending. In fact, when DH and I first wanted to start TTC, I went for a pre-conception check up, and I was DREADING the weight issue. *I* had to bring it up, but with my health and me being so active in my job and life, she had absolutely no concerns. 

We've thankfully had no fertility issues, and got pregnant on the first month of TTC. I read in a book just conceiving is a sign of health, so I know my body is capable of creating a healthy baby. 

All my levels are great so far, knock on wood, and they haven't been treating me like I'm going to develop pre-clampsia or GD. 

I have a small bump now, and people that don't know I'm pregnant (teachers from classes I take the girls I nanny for, to) have asked if I'm expecting, so it's nice. I bought some maternity shirts, and pants, and those really help me look more pregnant, which I love.

For the first time in my whole life, I am really in love with my body. It's amazing what we women can do!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

you lost 25 lbs in the beginning? that's amazing :flow: I wish I would have lost some weight in the very beginning with as much as I was throwing up, but I still ended up gaining 7lbs.. Seem to be holding steady though the past couple of weeks.


----------



## ChimChims

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Can I join you ladies? :flower: I'm 5'1" and I'm a size 18-239lbs pre pregnancy & I'm pregnant with twins..
> 
> I've gained 7lbs so far, I'm expected to gain between 25-42lbs..
> 
> My doctor hasn't said anything about my weight yet, not looking forward to it though
> 
> I've attached two bump pics taken 10 weeks apart, the one in the yellow sundress was just yesterday at 13w5d
> 
> 3w5d
> View attachment 349042
> 
> 13w5d
> View attachment 349043



Beautiful bumps!


----------



## quail

Hi im auk size 14-16 with a bmi of 33 i was 35 last pregnancy and it didnt affect anything im actually losing weight due to stess and anxiety and i have high bp but again due to anxiety i hardly eat anything and am losing about 1lb a week i think i will be having growth checks on baby as they have put on my notes possible iugr i think again due to anxiety and bp .xx


----------



## ChimChims

taterbean said:


> I'm very lucky to have a doctor who isn't obsessed with weight. He's acknowledged my weight and told me from the beginning that he wasn't going to tell me to only gain this or that, that he's seen plenty of overweight women actually lose weight during pregnancy due to changes in eating habits and that either way things go, that's what happens.


So far my doctor hasn't said a word about my weight, other than that it could complicate my c-section. It is an elective C-section, but after the trauma my daughter and I went through for lack of one ultrasound and the very bad decision to let me go naturally, there is NO way I am ever doing that again. Also, from what I understand I am broken enough still that it would be a very, very bad idea to ever try it this way again. That's fine by me! lol Have a baby shoved back in you twice and you wouldn't want to risk having one stuck again. lol


----------



## ChimChims

Okay, I'll get very brave and fess up... my bmi at my last visit was 66. I'm hoping it is lower now since I've lost more weight. As of this morning I am still down 42 pounds since November. I'd like to keep losing and get closer to and then under 400, but I'm not sure that is even possible since I'll be in the more definite weight-gaining part of pregnancy soon. 

Oh - I am not TRYING to lose any weight, by the way. Please don't worry that I am dieting or withholding nutrition. I lost 35 pounds with my first pregnancy, so I think that is just a natural response of my body or something. Before getting pregnant I only ate once a day and shockingly had the physical symptoms of someone who was starving (I had no clue!) so they have been really on me about keytones and making sure to eat five times a day, with a specific amount of carbs etc. I have scoliosis in a double major (two violent curves in my low back), which prohibits me from moving around much - even from sitting on most all kinds of chairs, so exercise is also not really possible. I walk when I can but mostly just around the house, and I sometimes use a peddler (they sell them at walmart) when I feel like getting more exercise. 

It is all a bit complicated, but even when I was 410 pounds my blood and organs were all good - even my cholesterol. That is higher now, and I am on meds for hypothyroid and being watched for high blood pressure, but not that closely. As much is involved in being diabetic and pregnant, the baby is doing perfectly! I bled up to week 9, but haven't since. (I bled all through with my daughter, and my sister also bleeds during pregnancy but no apparent known cause.)

Anyway, I can't tell you girls enough how happy I am to meet you. I will try to respond to each more when I get the time. In the meantime, bring on the bump pics - they are adorable! I will eventually get mine on here when I get it on the laptop. I should've taken one earlier b/c my belly has changed shape if not size noticably, and I want to have it for comparison to later pregnancy pics. 

If I can support any of you in any way, let me know! Congrats again to all!

Oh - last one - I don't have to have the GTT test this time around since my sugar is already being monitored, so that is one awful thing I am glad to avoid! Silver lining? Maybe! haha I do worry sometimes that this baby will be over 14 pounds since I am diabetic. They said if my daughter hadn't come early that she would've been for sure, so maybe I'll end up on the news this summer for my whopper, but I really hope not!


----------



## scotmum35

quail said:


> Hi im auk size 14-16 with a bmi of 33 i was 35 last pregnancy and it didnt affect anything im actually losing weight due to stess and anxiety and i have high bp but again due to anxiety i hardly eat anything and am losing about 1lb a week i think i will be having growth checks on baby as they have put on my notes possible iugr i think again due to anxiety and bp .xx

do u have a home bp monitor ? just curious as being stressed or anxious might make pre-existing high bp worse for a time but its not a cause of high bp.
if u dont have a home monitor u can buy them really cheap ( about a tenner from some chemists) and u might find that the readings at the dr's/hosp are totally different from when u take it at home.


----------



## Rosered52

I think I'm actually so big, that we've bypassed all the super negative talk and moved on to the pragmatic info. But, then, I've also chosen medical providers that will be honest with me, but not overly negative. Because I've learned the hard way that if I work with a medical professional that makes me feel like shit, I'll just stop seeing them and taking care of my medical needs. Not okay during pregnancy!

I'm diabetic and hypothyroid, too, ChimChims, and my BMI is currently (with a little First Tri weight loss) around 52. After taking about 6 months to get my blood sugars under good control, we concieved the first month, right out of the gate! So, high-five, we're rocking babies against the medical odds. ;)

I'm not really showing yet to the untrained eye, just looking fatter. But I'll try to post some bump pics later. :)


----------



## laura8879

is anyone else due around 11th august and want to be bump buddies? I would like to have someone who is in the same position as me to talk to x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

ChimChims, you probably loose weight cause your metabolism speeds up with eating more frequently. A friend of mine lost like 30lbs while she was pregnant (non-intentional) and is now less than she was prepregnancy (she recently gave birth). That would be amazing if I could do that :haha: IDK if my body would just do that too! :haha: but I doubt it with twins on the way. I'm always SO hungry! :oneofeach:


----------



## CloverMouse

ChimChims - I'm also down between 20 and 25 lbs this pregnancy! I think its a combination of the sickness (though I kept most meals down) and finally having my thyroid under control got on the right dosage about 3 months before pregnancy.

My mom complains about the weight I'm losing, my grandmother complains about how Fat I'm getting, and my dr is not concerned, so I will happily say I am not either :)


----------



## CloverMouse

Laura- I know what you mean, unfortunately I'm not near you :(


On that note anyone due around July 14th?


----------



## sthorp1179

I'm 4 days behind you...due on the 18th


----------



## NannyWhitney

I'm still losing weight, but I'm eating like crazy! I just eat much healthier foods than I did before I got pregnant, and I'm not drinking alcohol anymore, which I think contributed to my weight before. 

Clover, I'm due the 14th-17th (not one of my doctors can seem to agree on a date)!


----------



## CloverMouse

sthorp and NannyWhitney nice that we're due around the same time, this is my first !

NannyWhitney - I also think Alcohol was a contributing factor to my weight.. but I do love a glass or three of wine lol! Everytime we have a nice meal I think about how much better it would be paired with the right wine, or even beer lol.... dork!


----------



## xxbeckyxx

Hi ladies I'm also obese :( I'm 5"2 and weighed 96kg at the beginning of my pregnancy, I have put 2 kg on so far. 

This is my first baby after ttc for 3 years I concieved naturally and still don't know why it has taken so long as I was to afraid to go back to the drs after one told me I just need to lose weight!!

Everything seems to be going well and haven't had hbp or anything. 

I've just got my doppler which I'm absolutly addicted to now lol its so reasurring to hear the baby in there as haven't felt any movement yet, how many weeks were all of you before you felt movement??? Some say it takes longer for us big girls!? Xx


----------



## mlyn26

Me! I would love to get my bmi down in time for a future pregnancy though. Hate the label high risk. x


----------



## Clairey1983

Hey Ladies, I just popped back over from 3rd Tri cause I like to have a nosey every now and again! I have a BMI of 45 and was a uk 22/24 pre pregnancy. I have now gone up to a size 24/26 although my actual weight gain hasn't been to bad. Had my GTT on Sat and it all came back fine. We where very lucky as I fell pregnant after only a month of trying. Felt baby move at 17 weeks so about normal. I was made to feel like being over weight while pregnant was the worse thing in the world but actually it hasn't given me to much grief, my only issue is SPD but it can happen to anyone of anysize. My only thing that annoys me is I still have a B bump, but it can be rounded out with a vest top and maternity trousers! X hope you all have happy healthy pregnancy and see you in 3rd Tri x x


----------



## letia659

Hi I'm overweight not sure what my BMI is also not sure I want to know lol I'm about 5 7 and 246 right now started around 225 but this is my 4th pregnancy and I know I tend to gain loads of weight during pregnancy no matter how good I eat I was on a diabetic diet with my son and still gained a good 40+ pounds! I have high bp but it's controlled really well with meds :) I'm due the 16th July! Had an ultrasound yesterday and baby girl is weighing in at a pound already so dr said she would be weighing similar to my other 2 children at birth.

My bump 21weeks :) 

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/2012-03-03_08-40-16_981.jpg


----------



## xxbeckyxx

My 16+1 bump pic. :)


----------



## taperjeangirl

xxbeckyxx said:


> Hi ladies I'm also obese :( I'm 5"2 and weighed 96kg at the beginning of my pregnancy, I have put 2 kg on so far.
> 
> This is my first baby after ttc for 3 years I concieved naturally and still don't know why it has taken so long as I was to afraid to go back to the drs after one told me I just need to lose weight!!
> 
> Everything seems to be going well and haven't had hbp or anything.
> 
> I've just got my doppler which I'm absolutly addicted to now lol its so reasurring to hear the baby in there as haven't felt any movement yet, how many weeks were all of you before you felt movement??? Some say it takes longer for us big girls!? Xx

not at all :) My first baby i felt her move at around 18-19 weeks which is the norm.

2nd baby I felt at bang on 13 weeks and this one I felt at 12 weeks :) 

I don't think it matters what size you are as you are feeling it all from the inside. 
It does take a little longer for anyone else to be able to feel your baby kick from the outside though :)


----------



## ChimChims

laura8879 said:


> is anyone else due around 11th august and want to be bump buddies? I would like to have someone who is in the same position as me to talk to x


I am due August 13ths, but will have my c-section around August 1st, as far as the doctor can estimate right now. :) I'd love to be bump buddies... how does it work? lol Do we email? Chat? lol


----------



## ChimChims

CloverMouse said:


> ChimChims - I'm also down between 20 and 25 lbs this pregnancy! I think its a combination of the sickness (though I kept most meals down) and finally having my thyroid under control got on the right dosage about 3 months before pregnancy.
> 
> My mom complains about the weight I'm losing, my grandmother complains about how Fat I'm getting, and my dr is not concerned, so I will happily say I am not either :)


Clover Mouse - lol at your mother/grandmother! That sounds familiar! My mom is alllways talking about losing weight but never *means* me - just ask her! rofl She's so proud of my 42 pounds loss that I think she brings it up to strangers. lol Maybe not, but still! 

I got on Thyroid meds just a month ago, and since I kept losing weight I assume they help. I had Pregnancy Thyroiditis after my daughter's birth and after a short period of losing weight gained over 100 pounds (which led me to where I am now). I am praying my heart out that this will not happen another time! I cannot afford the extra weight!


----------



## ChimChims

NannyWhitney said:


> I'm still losing weight, but I'm eating like crazy! I just eat much healthier foods than I did before I got pregnant, and I'm not drinking alcohol anymore, which I think contributed to my weight before.
> 
> Clover, I'm due the 14th-17th (not one of my doctors can seem to agree on a date)!


Nanny, I am so jealous! Sure, I eat the meals through the day but my cravings are a big no-no. I actually cried in week 13, I wanted a warm and gooey chocolate chip cookie so badly! LOL Plus, at first eating all the extra carbs was hard, but now I get hungry again before bed but can't indulge b/c my morning sugar will fly up. That is so far the hardest part b/c I remember how I was hungry constantly by the end with my oldest... I do not look forward to being that way and not able to do anything about it! 

Also, with her I was morning (yah, right) sick for 8.5 months... this bean had me nauseated for about 12-ish weeks and only occasionally now, but I've only thrown up three times. For that, I am thankful. :)


----------



## ChimChims

CloverMouse said:


> sthorp and NannyWhitney nice that we're due around the same time, this is my first !
> 
> NannyWhitney - I also think Alcohol was a contributing factor to my weight.. but I do love a glass or three of wine lol! Everytime we have a nice meal I think about how much better it would be paired with the right wine, or even beer lol.... dork!

I have never had any alcohol, but replaced it with Mt. Dew - I could swear my blood was made of the stuff. That definitely did not help. I've been on water-only for quite a while now, with only the occasional Crystal Light Pure flavoring. Hope I can keep it up even after the baby! :)


----------



## ChimChims

Lovely bumps, xxxbeckyxxx and letia 659!

I will say (I forgot who mentioned it) that I am 100% positively ADDICTED to having ultrasounds! lol I only had three or four with my daughter, but have had one every three weeks since week 9 with this baby. I had two the first time b/c they did internal and external, then had one at 12 weeks when I was too thick for them to hear a heartbeat through, then one at 15 weeks when I spotted a little, and now one next Weds at 18 weeks... I hope and pray that one will show us boy or girl! Show us your bits, baby! We're dying to know which name you'll take! lol

I am tired and breathless a lot, and my back pain has really ramped up, but I couldn't be happier. Tomorrow I see the endochrinologist again, so fingers crossed that my bloods all came back okay and I can stay how I am. :) I have a hunch she'll up my insulin again since it keeps going up at night, in spite of being well within normal range when I go to bed.


----------



## NannyWhitney

Clover, me too! I miss wine and beer and my all time favorite, rum and coke the most! It's all worth it in the end though!!!


----------



## k.mcmahan2010

So I'm still WTT but was being nosy. I'm quite a bit overweight (ok ok, probably a lot overweight, I refuse to own a scale and haven't been to the doc in a while so I don't actually know how much I weigh, but it's at least 300lbs...I'm only 5'2"....) but you ladies have given me hope that it is possible for overweight women to get pregnant and to even have a nice bump (post more pics ladies! You all look wonderful!), and even be healthy!

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## ChimChims

k.mcmahan2010 said:


> So I'm still WTT but was being nosy. I'm quite a bit overweight (ok ok, probably a lot overweight, I refuse to own a scale and haven't been to the doc in a while so I don't actually know how much I weigh, but it's at least 300lbs...I'm only 5'2"....) but you ladies have given me hope that it is possible for overweight women to get pregnant and to even have a nice bump (post more pics ladies! You all look wonderful!), and even be healthy!
> 
> Wishing you all the best!

It is definitely different for everyone, but not impossible! Our so-termed *mild* infertility did not come from my direction, but I still figured that my weight had to contribute. I'd read online about morbidly obese women getting pregnant and only find that either it is not possible or that it is not smart. My daughter has so wanted a sibling that sometimes I'd cry and rail to myself that it is not fair that heavy women supposedly can't conceive. 

Anyway, now I am proof to the opposite and all I wanted in the world was to not be the only one. :) Granted I'm the biggest mama, so you can all feel skinny, but at least we can talk with more understanding than we maybe could to other people. :) I don't mind skinny folk, of course. Well, except the ones who feel the need to talk about how small they are. Even when I wasn't large that was annoying! lol


----------



## CloverMouse

ChimChims said:


> It is definitely different for everyone, but not impossible! Our so-termed *mild* infertility did not come from my direction, but I still figured that my weight had to contribute. I'd read online about morbidly obese women getting pregnant and only find that either it is not possible or that it is not smart. My daughter has so wanted a sibling that sometimes I'd cry and rail to myself that it is not fair that heavy women supposedly can't conceive.

Anyway, now I am proof to the opposite and all I wanted in the world was to not be the only one. :) Granted I'm the biggest mama, so you can all feel skinny, but at least we can talk with more understanding than we maybe could to other people. :)

I'm really glad you started this thread! I was feeling quite alone too! I was just having the discussion with my friend (who is ttc) her dr told her she needs to lose weight and that's why she can't get pregnant. I told her fluffy girls get pregnant all the time, and to seek another opinion! She is starting fertility treatments next month!
I wish they would look into what is really wrong rather than blaming everything on weight!



ChimChims said:


> I don't mind skinny folk, of course. Well, except the ones who feel the need to talk about how small they are. Even when I wasn't large that was annoying! lol

Lol What I really can't stand is when a tiny skinny girl complains about how "fat" she is.


----------



## LilMissHappy

taperjeangirl said:


> yeah i don't think they automatically do them here (UK) Think it could be a high BMI that makes them give you one.
> 
> is it the one with the horrible drink?


in north yorkshire if your bmi is over 30 you hve to have gtt at 24 weeks, yea its the horrible drink! had scan on monday and they say baby is alreadty weighin nearly 1lb so prob 1-2lb of water and placenta so means iv only put on 4lb!!! makes me feel better! even tho im sure my midwife will tell me otherwise! xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

CloverMouse said:


> ChimChims said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChimChims said:
> 
> 
> I don't mind skinny folk, of course. Well, except the ones who feel the need to talk about how small they are. Even when I wasn't large that was annoying! lol
> 
> *Lol What I really can't stand is when a tiny skinny girl complains about how "fat" she is.*Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> That is so annoying! :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## LilMissHappy

i was worried about not getting a bump too. but this is me at 20 weeks. def baby bump. im a uk size 18-20. felt movement from 17 weeks. all scans have been fine although when baby has not co-operated for sonographer ( wouldnt keep still for her at 12 weeks for her to do nuchal fold measurement, then was face down at 20week scan so she couldnt check front of face, heart and brain) they put on the scan report that it was down to my size!!!! nothing to do with me being overweight. even if i was skinny if baby is face down then thats it! makes me mad that they always have to put little comments on to make you feel bad. :0( anyway i get another scan in 2 weeks and hopefully she will be face up posing! xxx
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 30


----------



## NannyWhitney

LilMissHappy said:


> i was worried about not getting a bump too. but this is me at 20 weeks. def baby bump. im a uk size 18-20. felt movement from 17 weeks. all scans have been fine although when baby has not co-operated for sonographer ( wouldnt keep still for her at 12 weeks for her to do nuchal fold measurement, then was face down at 20week scan so she couldnt check front of face, heart and brain) they put on the scan report that it was down to my size!!!! nothing to do with me being overweight. even if i was skinny if baby is face down then thats it! makes me mad that they always have to put little comments on to make you feel bad. :0( anyway i get another scan in 2 weeks and hopefully she will be face up posing! xxx

I am so glad I've been lucky with both my scans! I was dreading having the sonographer tell me I'm too heavy for this or that, but no such thing! In fact, they couldn't get a good view of my baby's lips or heart, but said it's just because she's too small yet. No mention of my weight at all. It stinks that they have to be so rude about weight. It's different when doctor tells you you're too heavy...at least THEY went to medical school and know what they're talking about!!!


----------



## NannyWhitney

LilMissHappy, nice bump by the way! I've only taken one picture of my bump, but I'm planning on doing another this week to show the difference, so I'll post them then.


----------



## kitcat

I seem to be the only plus sized mama that has put on a ton of weight :(

Since I found out I was pregnant, and gave up smoking I have put on about 2 stone (was at least 5 -6 stone overweight before) and I feel disgusting. I literally cannot stop eating though, and being hungry and having a grumbling stomach just makes me miserable. Currently about 275lbs :(


----------



## taterbean

kitcat said:


> Since I found out I was pregnant, and gave up smoking I have put on about 2 stone (was at least 5 -6 stone overweight before) and I feel disgusting. I literally cannot stop eating though, and being hungry and having a grumbling stomach just makes me miserable. Currently about 275lbs :(

I've been smoke free for 5.5 years. I commend you for making this huge change for yourself and your child. I gained a lot of weight after I quit smoking, even with trying to exercise and make better food choices. It's been a difficult road, and I've struggled with losing weight for several years. I lost 20 pounds from my highest weight about 2.5 years ago, shortly before relocating which caused a 10 pound yo-yo for a while, but I've mostly kept it off for the last year and a half. You just happen to be dealing with two big things that certainly don't help with weight loss! 

Try to keep an eye on the types of things you eat since you're hungry all the time. It's easier said that done, but protein will keep you fuller longer. Loading up on certain veggies will keep the calorie count low and help you feel less guilty for constantly eating. Avoid the processed foods and refined sugars, and help re-train your body into know when you're full. Smoking helps to hide the hunger pangs, and without that mask, it's hard to know what those new tummy feelings mean, especially if you were a long-time smoker (I'd smoked for about 8 years when I quit). 

Also, try not to beat yourself up. Gaining a few pounds more than you'd like is FAR better for you and baby than smoking!


----------



## CloverMouse

Kitcat-I love your dressin your picture!


----------



## kitcat

CloverMouse said:


> Kitcat-I love your dressin your picture!

thanks hun - thats my wedding day x


----------



## CloverMouse

kitcat said:


> CloverMouse said:
> 
> 
> Kitcat-I love your dressin your picture!
> 
> thanks hun - thats my wedding day xClick to expand...

It's beautiful! I wore white, but really would have loved to wear something like that!


----------



## christal85

Hey ladies!!

What a great thread! its so comforting to know there are women out there in the same position as you and doing fine and having healthy happy pregnancies!

I about 5'7 and weigh around 239... gained over 20 pounds this pregnancy. its hard being overweight and feeling like every doctors apt is just going to be another lecture.

I just went to the dietitian yesterday and was very surprised buy how supportive she was in helping me manage my weight and eat healthy for the baby. 

I left the apt feeling pretty great and still feel that way today. its very rare for me to not be bummed out over my weight. But you only get to be pregnant a very few times in your life and I believe I need to start enjoying myself and what amazing changes my body is going through.

quick question to add, have any of you noticed that your eating habits or your weight gain during your pregnancy has affected your partner? like increased weight himself?


----------



## kitcat

yep hubby has put on too. He also gave up smoking but of course he has access to all the crap I am eating!


----------



## christal85

lol same we both quite smoking when we found out and the poor guy has been so stressed... he laughs it off and says if i can gain he can too, but i just feel awful cuz i know its bad for his health. 

hoping the meal plans my dietitian gave me will help OH out too. :)


----------



## CloverMouse

DH gained weight at first, when I was losing, he would eat what I left (if it was good), plus he was doing just about anything to get me to eat at all so we'd run out to a restaurant if something sounded remotely good to me lol. He's evened out now and gone back down, and I'm not craving sweets (and fast food makes me ill) so he's eating healthier with me :) Oh and he's less likely to have a beer or wine, or whiskey without me being his drinking buddy lol


----------



## Mzitalian25

Hi ladies!


----------



## ChimChims

Yah, I thought hubs would put on with this one, but since we're keeping pop and sugars out of the house he's dropped a few pounds too. He was thin to begin with (not in an unhealthy way), but I could swear he gained with my first pregnancy. 

My current frustration is how all of the 'boy or girl' tricks don't actually work! lol I have heard that the string/needle, string/ring (whichever you use) test is always accurate - and it has been 100% in my family but even that is swinging both ways on me! I am definitely not having twins (too bad!), so that isn't it. lol All of this gender waiting is getting to me! We're supposed to find out a week from today. If the baby doesn't show us then, I may just lose my mind a little bit! lol 

Kitcat - - don't feel badly about gaining! All of us who've lost are bound to gain as we go anyway and if I'm able to indulge cravings by then (doubt it), who's to say how much? lol That has been a struggle... b/c I eat what I can, and can still have like pasta and mashed potatoes right now since carbs help keep down keytones and I struggle with those... BUT there have already been nights when I am so, so hungry but don't eat anything before bed b/c I don't want my sugar to go up. You are right - it sucks! So eat what you need when you need it, and try to be healthy the rest of the time. I try to keep light yogurt and string cheese around. (The yogurt isn't filling but the cheese helps). Apples have been a good distraction too, and those super-skinny like half-sized bagels. 

Anyway, best of the 9 months to you! :) I am loving having you all here to chat with!


----------



## LilMissHappy

NannyWhitney said:


> LilMissHappy said:
> 
> 
> i was worried about not getting a bump too. but this is me at 20 weeks. def baby bump. im a uk size 18-20. felt movement from 17 weeks. all scans have been fine although when baby has not co-operated for sonographer ( wouldnt keep still for her at 12 weeks for her to do nuchal fold measurement, then was face down at 20week scan so she couldnt check front of face, heart and brain) they put on the scan report that it was down to my size!!!! nothing to do with me being overweight. even if i was skinny if baby is face down then thats it! makes me mad that they always have to put little comments on to make you feel bad. :0( anyway i get another scan in 2 weeks and hopefully she will be face up posing! xxx
> 
> I am so glad I've been lucky with both my scans! I was dreading having the sonographer tell me I'm too heavy for this or that, but no such thing! In fact, they couldn't get a good view of my baby's lips or heart, but said it's just because she's too small yet. No mention of my weight at all. It stinks that they have to be so rude about weight. It's different when doctor tells you you're too heavy...at least THEY went to medical school and know what they're talking about!!!Click to expand...


the most annoying this for me was both times it was coz little girl was being too hyper and then too lazy!! and they said that then when i saw the report it said "difficult scan due to maternal habitus" making out it was my fault when she clearly got all the other measurements and it was only coz baby was face down she couldnt check the front of her face. grrr makes me cross!! xxx


----------



## Arisa

well I was size 14 before getting pregnant so while that is not slim or "normal" it was once considered normal but since becoming pregnant I have gone up to a size 18 and I know by the end of my pregnancy I will be a size 22 because the weight gain has been so rapid, the midwife even told me I am now "overweight" and basically "Fat" I mean who says that to a patient? admitting I have never weighed this much before you do not call someone fat, no doctor I know of has ever said this before to me even in the days of my yo yo dieting. 

anyway I just feel like swollen beach whale right now and my BMI is high now :( I also failed my first glucose test so yeah I do feel enormous and its so rude how there is stigma attached to being overweight, like people say "tsk tsk" and shake their heads like its somehow my fault, I chose to be this way and chose to let myself put on weight when I didn't. I don't know....society is lame


----------



## ChimChims

Ack, I just hate hearing about them being rude! And the thing is they KNOW that women are more sensitive and emotional when pregnant, so it seems like the exactly wrong time to do it!


----------



## ChimChims

Okay... so how do I add my bump picture? I noticed that what was my B-shaped and flat belly fat is more roundy now, so I should've done this sooner. lol


----------



## kitcat

LilMissHappy said:


> NannyWhitney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilMissHappy said:
> 
> 
> i was worried about not getting a bump too. but this is me at 20 weeks. def baby bump. im a uk size 18-20. felt movement from 17 weeks. all scans have been fine although when baby has not co-operated for sonographer ( wouldnt keep still for her at 12 weeks for her to do nuchal fold measurement, then was face down at 20week scan so she couldnt check front of face, heart and brain) they put on the scan report that it was down to my size!!!! nothing to do with me being overweight. even if i was skinny if baby is face down then thats it! makes me mad that they always have to put little comments on to make you feel bad. :0( anyway i get another scan in 2 weeks and hopefully she will be face up posing! xxx
> 
> I am so glad I've been lucky with both my scans! I was dreading having the sonographer tell me I'm too heavy for this or that, but no such thing! In fact, they couldn't get a good view of my baby's lips or heart, but said it's just because she's too small yet. No mention of my weight at all. It stinks that they have to be so rude about weight. It's different when doctor tells you you're too heavy...at least THEY went to medical school and know what they're talking about!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the most annoying this for me was both times it was coz little girl was being too hyper and then too lazy!! and they said that then when i saw the report it said "difficult scan due to maternal habitus" making out it was my fault when she clearly got all the other measurements and it was only coz baby was face down she couldnt check the front of her face. grrr makes me cross!! xxxClick to expand...

I had the same written on mine, but she got all the measurements absolutely fine - so it completely pissed me off!!


----------



## sthorp1179

kitcat said:


> LilMissHappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NannyWhitney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilMissHappy said:
> 
> 
> i was worried about not getting a bump too. but this is me at 20 weeks. def baby bump. im a uk size 18-20. felt movement from 17 weeks. all scans have been fine although when baby has not co-operated for sonographer ( wouldnt keep still for her at 12 weeks for her to do nuchal fold measurement, then was face down at 20week scan so she couldnt check front of face, heart and brain) they put on the scan report that it was down to my size!!!! nothing to do with me being overweight. even if i was skinny if baby is face down then thats it! makes me mad that they always have to put little comments on to make you feel bad. :0( anyway i get another scan in 2 weeks and hopefully she will be face up posing! xxx
> 
> I am so glad I've been lucky with both my scans! I was dreading having the sonographer tell me I'm too heavy for this or that, but no such thing! In fact, they couldn't get a good view of my baby's lips or heart, but said it's just because she's too small yet. No mention of my weight at all. It stinks that they have to be so rude about weight. It's different when doctor tells you you're too heavy...at least THEY went to medical school and know what they're talking about!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the most annoying this for me was both times it was coz little girl was being too hyper and then too lazy!! and they said that then when i saw the report it said "difficult scan due to maternal habitus" making out it was my fault when she clearly got all the other measurements and it was only coz baby was face down she couldnt check the front of her face. grrr makes me cross!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I had the same written on mine, but she got all the measurements absolutely fine - so it completely pissed me off!!Click to expand...

Me too all the way through they were saying that the baby was moving too much there was a trainee doing the scan as well but it was my fault for being fat that they were struggling! I was very very mad!


----------



## izzy29

This is a great thread. I am 5ft 6 and about 230lbs. I was dreading my first hosp apt in case they said something to me about my weight and esp infront of my OH but suprisingly they didnt. They mistakenly weighed me as 9st and then realised that was obv wrong! My DD was over 10lbs so I am being sent for the GTT at 20 weeks.


----------



## Rosered52

ChimChims (and anyone else), not sure if you've come across this one:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/165711-plus-size-bump-pictures.html

It's MASSIVE, but there are lots of fun pictures. Plenty of smaller girls in there, too, a wide range.


----------



## pnf85

Hay gals i have a question ..i weigh right at 200-205 lbs right now (depending on the day) ((im 5'5"1/2 pre pregnancy i was around 180s.. upper 177s if i was being strict with diet and exersice.. lost alot of weight in past, used to be alot bigger..size 11 JRs after all the weightloss -now SUM jr 11s didnt fit my butt ..but some did lmao-..but its weird cuz when i see myself i see something bigger..although it hurts to squeeze in those 11s now lol)) i go for my anaomoly scan on the 12th, ill be 18+6 then .. ive had scans before never had anyone say they couldnt see baby because of my size but do you think they will have troubles measuring baby for that? i mean i had a pretty indepth scan around 12 wks for the NT testing, and i quick peek around 15wks.. but idk, it just makes me nervous! :( i do have that dreaded "apron" thing from all the weight loss in the past.. but its still full of fat a bit too ...usaully when i have scan they go to that with the prober (lol i dont know the proper word) .. when i lay down its not really a "flap" but right under neath it in the crease.. oddish but thats also where i hear babys heartbeat on my home doppler to .. no problem ever.. im so worried about gaining a lot of weight .. taken over a yr of my life to get the weight off then to watch it slowly creep up ..its kind of a mind f*** ... exscuse my language horrible way to put it, and i should be ashamed but its a bit of how i feel .. i wouldnt change this pregnancy for the world tho .. im so inlove with this lil thing growing inside me and i feel moving around now, love those little taps :) just to struggle with weight just about your entire life and then lose it, but then gain again ..idk, its just a difficult situation .. and it doesnt help i havent been making the healthiest of choices.. i ate super healthy before pregnancy.. idk what my deal is!! grrr


----------



## NannyWhitney

LilMissHappy said:


> NannyWhitney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilMissHappy said:
> 
> 
> i was worried about not getting a bump too. but this is me at 20 weeks. def baby bump. im a uk size 18-20. felt movement from 17 weeks. all scans have been fine although when baby has not co-operated for sonographer ( wouldnt keep still for her at 12 weeks for her to do nuchal fold measurement, then was face down at 20week scan so she couldnt check front of face, heart and brain) they put on the scan report that it was down to my size!!!! nothing to do with me being overweight. even if i was skinny if baby is face down then thats it! makes me mad that they always have to put little comments on to make you feel bad. :0( anyway i get another scan in 2 weeks and hopefully she will be face up posing! xxx
> 
> I am so glad I've been lucky with both my scans! I was dreading having the sonographer tell me I'm too heavy for this or that, but no such thing! In fact, they couldn't get a good view of my baby's lips or heart, but said it's just because she's too small yet. No mention of my weight at all. It stinks that they have to be so rude about weight. It's different when doctor tells you you're too heavy...at least THEY went to medical school and know what they're talking about!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the most annoying this for me was both times it was coz little girl was being too hyper and then too lazy!! and they said that then when i saw the report it said "difficult scan due to maternal habitus" making out it was my fault when she clearly got all the other measurements and it was only coz baby was face down she couldnt check the front of her face. grrr makes me cross!! xxxClick to expand...

They're just probably trying to cover their asses in case someone gets upset with them for not getting all the measurements they need. I hope you have a better experience next time!!!


----------



## Arisa

LilMissHappy said:


> Me too all the way through they were saying that the baby was moving too much there was a trainee doing the scan as well but it was my fault for being fat that they were struggling! I was very very mad!

I KNOW
the midwife was shocked she found my LOs heart beat so fast because according to her I'm covered in layer of fat and this is why I cannot feel kicking and why she said it should be more difficult to detect a heart beat
honestly she acts as though I am the fattest person to ever be seen by her, I dunno maybe all the other women are rake thin???:growlmad:


----------



## taperjeangirl

So shocking how some of you girls are being treated by medical professionals :( 

I had 2 MW's at my last appt and one was really lovely, and one kept referring to my high BMI..... hmmm..... I just pretty much ignored everything she was saying to me! 

If I get her again at my 24 week appt she will be getting told exactly how I feel ! I wont be made to dread every appointment that I have with them because of one narrow minded woman!


----------



## NannyWhitney

My bump! 

18 weeks: URL=https://s1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh539/acthompson1/?action=view&current=photo.jpg]https://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh539/acthompson1/th_photo.jpg[/URL]

(Almost) 22 weeks: https://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh539/acthompson1/th_photo5.jpg


----------



## ChimChims

Lovely bump! Nanny!


----------



## ChimChims

WE ARE HAVING A GIRL!!!!!! YAAAAY!!! 

Mommy can't wait to meet you, MyLinda Rose! :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww, congrats Chim! We found out last Wednesday that one of our babies is a Boy.. The other had their legs crossed and wouldn't let us peak! We got back on the 28th for our official gender scan.

Here is my 15+4day bump w/ twins!


----------



## NannyWhitney

Congrats Chim! We're going in for a second ultrasound, (baby girl was not cooperating at the last one) so the tech can get a better view of her lips and heart. So glad your LO was cooperating enough for a gender scan! That's the one thing our girl did the best...flash us her goods! :haha:

Should I be concerned for her as a teenager??? :winkwink:


----------



## ChimChims

What a cute bump! I had never thought about that with twins - being able to learn the sex of one but not the other! lol So now you have a little more surprise coming! hehe


----------



## ChimChims

NannyWhitney said:


> Congrats Chim! We're going in for a second ultrasound, (baby girl was not cooperating at the last one) so the tech can get a better view of her lips and heart. So glad your LO was cooperating enough for a gender scan! That's the one thing our girl did the best...flash us her goods! :haha:
> 
> Should I be concerned for her as a teenager??? :winkwink:

Man, I hope not, b/c that means I would have to worry too! lol :bunny:


----------



## 17thy

I definitely feel more obese than plus-sized lol. I'm 5'6", 250lbs, (245 pre-preg). Here's my bump pics with #2 so far:

5 weeks: (bloat)


10 weeks:


13 weeks:


----------



## CloverMouse

Aww you ladies all have such nice bumps! Mine just isn't prominent, in fact I had 3 people ask me how far along I was again, because it feels like I've been pregnant forever and "you really can't tell"
I wanna look pregnant too lol.
and on Saturday I was at a party and a guy wanted to make me a drink and I told him no, so he asked what I'd been drinking "water" oh.. I thought I'd seen your husband get you a few refills, I was wondering how you were still standing... did he think I was drinking straight Vodka?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Whitney, love the bump pic! didn't notice it before :)

Chim, I never considered that happening either.. :haha:


----------



## ChimChims

17thy said:


> I definitely feel more obese than plus-sized lol. I'm 5'6", 250lbs, (245 pre-preg). Here's my bump pics with #2 so far:
> 
> 5 weeks: (bloat)
> 
> 
> 10 weeks:
> 
> 
> 13 weeks:


Great bump pics! I took mine and put it on photobucket but haven't been able to copy the code ever since. Grr.


----------



## ChimChims

https://s109.photobucket.com/albums/n70/LadyWells/?action=view&current=100_2687.jpg

https://s109.photobucket.com/albums/n70/LadyWells/?action=view&current=100_2687.jpghttps://s109.photobucket.com/albums/n70/LadyWells/?action=view&current=100_2687.jpg


----------



## kitcat

My plus-sized 26 week bump! I'm about 276lbs at the moment x
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 40


----------



## ChimChims

kitcat said:


> My plus-sized 26 week bump! I'm about 276lbs at the moment x

Beautiful bump! Hope mine gets roundy at some point. lol
:dohh:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Ok here's mine at 23 weeks, sorry I'm rubbish at taking bump pics! Tucked my dress in between my legs LOL
https://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l158/taperjean/5907b94d.jpg

and a sort of face on one!
https://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l158/taperjean/177c5923.jpg


----------



## Mummy to be 1

I'm 5'1 and I have high bmi! 

ive always been large but once ive had my lettle man im going to SERIOUSLY loose weight!! <3


----------



## LOULOU8888

Thank god ive found this thread, been feeling real worried about my weight after googling high bmi in pregnancy and all it chucking out was horror stories. Im currently 17 weeks and im 5ft 7 and my BMI was 38 before i got pregnant. I did read somewhere the BMI shouldnt be calculated once your pregnant as its not accurate? dont know if this is true or not? Ive been real lucky the midwife and dr i have seen up to now have been very supportive and not "fattist" lol although i do wonder everytime i go to a scan/appt if im going to meet one. Ive been getting weighed and i seem to flucutate between 4 and 6lb weightgain since conceiving. My 12 week scan was really clear although i have to laugh all over my notes my bmi is stamped and circled and high risk is all over the notes and my nt scan came back to say the neck was measured but "it was difficult to get accurate measurement due to bmi" . Im still in size 18/20 clothes and at every appt my BP is 120/60 which i test also at home once a week and have been told this is fine, they have put me on daily aspirin though due to my bmi has anyone else had this? I have my Gestational Diabetes Test at the beg of May to look forward to.... I feel healthy overall, eat plenty of fruit veg, lean meats, have gone right off chocolate and as i work in an office sat on bum all day i go out every lunchtime and walk between 1-2 miles. I dont think theres little more i can do, i just hope and pray my baby is safe and healthy and we go full term with no serious problems. This is my first pregnancy having had 2 previous miscarriages before 12 weeks. I wish everyone a happy pregancy and im so pleased there are other ladies who share the same feelings as me with regards to our "extra padding".


----------



## ChimChims

LOULOU8888 said:


> Thank god ive found this thread, been feeling real worried about my weight after googling high bmi in pregnancy and all it chucking out was horror stories. Im currently 17 weeks and im 5ft 7 and my BMI was 38 before i got pregnant. I did read somewhere the BMI shouldnt be calculated once your pregnant as its not accurate? dont know if this is true or not? Ive been real lucky the midwife and dr i have seen up to now have been very supportive and not "fattist" lol although i do wonder everytime i go to a scan/appt if im going to meet one. Ive been getting weighed and i seem to flucutate between 4 and 6lb weightgain since conceiving. My 12 week scan was really clear although i have to laugh all over my notes my bmi is stamped and circled and high risk is all over the notes and my nt scan came back to say the neck was measured but "it was difficult to get accurate measurement due to bmi" . Im still in size 18/20 clothes and at every appt my BP is 120/60 which i test also at home once a week and have been told this is fine, they have put me on daily aspirin though due to my bmi has anyone else had this? I have my Gestational Diabetes Test at the beg of May to look forward to.... I feel healthy overall, eat plenty of fruit veg, lean meats, have gone right off chocolate and as i work in an office sat on bum all day i go out every lunchtime and walk between 1-2 miles. I dont think theres little more i can do, i just hope and pray my baby is safe and healthy and we go full term with no serious problems. This is my first pregnancy having had 2 previous miscarriages before 12 weeks. I wish everyone a happy pregancy and im so pleased there are other ladies who share the same feelings as me with regards to our "extra padding".

It sounds like you are doing a great job! Keep up the good work, and happy rest of the pregnancy to you. :)


----------



## ChimChims

taperjeangirl said:


> Ok here's mine at 23 weeks, sorry I'm rubbish at taking bump pics! Tucked my dress in between my legs LOL
> https://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l158/taperjean/5907b94d.jpg
> 
> and a sort of face on one!
> https://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l158/taperjean/177c5923.jpg


Love it!


----------



## JIR705

I dont know my bmi I think Im happier not knowing but I do know Im not the size 5 I was 11 years ago. After my first baby I started on the shot for birth control because my doctor said it was better since I suffered from migraines, he also for got to mention for some women it can cause weight gain. The iud I had also caused weight gain and with 3 kids my diet isnt always the best. Before I got pregnant I was a size 16. So far I've been lucky to not have diabetes or high blood pressure that everyone associates with obesity. Im praying that after this pregnancy I can some how get healthier. I dont expect to be a size 5 again but I think a size 10 is reasonable. I am a little worried I have a heart problem, I had an infection go to my heart a few years ago and the doctors are worried that my pregnancy is stressing my heart due to my body's demand for more blood. I hate the way Im looked at or treated just because Im over weight. Its nice to know Im not the only one a bit over weight.


----------



## Rosered52

Okay, girls, this is my first posted bump photo! My bump is taking its sweet time in developing, I don't mind telling you. It's bigger than I was before I was pregnant, but it's been about the same now since 16 weeks. This picture was taken at 18 weeks. And a lot more of it is fat than I'd prefer. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks.JPG
File size: 131.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## ChimChims

Rosered52 said:


> Okay, girls, this is my first posted bump photo! My bump is taking its sweet time in developing, I don't mind telling you. It's bigger than I was before I was pregnant, but it's been about the same now since 16 weeks. This picture was taken at 18 weeks. And a lot more of it is fat than I'd prefer. :blush:

Lovely bump!


----------



## NannyWhitney

When did you ladies start feeling the kicks from the outside? I'm so worried DH will never be able to feel them through all my fat! Please post your size if you feel comfortable so I know what to compare to. I'm a US size 18ish, though these days the maternity 18s are too big.


----------



## CloverMouse

NannyWhitney - DH has felt baby a few times, no real kicks but definately movement, I'd say the first was about 21 weeks. We were both in bed and super still (I was actually sleeping) and he felt baby move, but of course when he spent the next hour trying to feel baby again he had no luck. For us its just been random, probably when baby rolls over or something.


----------



## NannyWhitney

Thanks Clovermouse! Last night she was kicking so hard I could see her move my stomach, but DH said he couldn't see anything, and then she stopped. I really hope he can feel her move soon!


----------



## annanouska

hey everyone- just wondered if i could pop in for a moan! im feeling a bit down about being a plus sized mama to be. i have a high bmi of 42 and have gained 14 lb since getting pregnant. I was 19 st 2 now 20 st 2. i used ot weigh 25 st and did well to loose the weight but im getting so worried and down now 

i keep worrying about all these bad things they said could happen but surely they happen to slim people too? 

my scans have been fine but my 23 week one they struggled to get detail and now im worrying that they didnt get enough detail and missed something bad and im dreading my 28, 32 and 36 week ones :cry: 

i just try to keep telling myself when i was born they didnt even have scans!!! just feeling a bit sad for myself :dohh: xxx


----------



## taperjeangirl

annanouska said:


> hey everyone- just wondered if i could pop in for a moan! im feeling a bit down about being a plus sized mama to be. i have a high bmi of 42 and have gained 14 lb since getting pregnant. I was 19 st 2 now 20 st 2. i used ot weigh 25 st and did well to loose the weight but im getting so worried and down now
> 
> i keep worrying about all these bad things they said could happen but surely they happen to slim people too?
> 
> my scans have been fine but my 23 week one they struggled to get detail and now im worrying that they didnt get enough detail and missed something bad and im dreading my 28, 32 and 36 week ones :cry:
> 
> i just try to keep telling myself when i was born they didnt even have scans!!! just feeling a bit sad for myself :dohh: xxx

aw try not to worry too much! All these things they list can and do happen to skinny people too! 

My 20 week scan with my 2nd I had to go back to get another as she was all tucked in and they couldn't check the spine properly, but the same thing happened to my friend a few weeks ago and she is skinny! 

Why are you having so many scans? xxx


----------



## CloverMouse

I had to go back for a second scan too, baby was flipped so all we could see was spine, I think it's quite common, babies don't always cooperate.


----------



## annanouska

because im so big they want me to have the 28, 32 36 week growth scans :wacko:


----------



## taperjeangirl

oh i see, I am getting one extra growth scan at 34 weeks, at least you get to see your LO lots!!

They said to me that's it's because MW's can't feel the size of your baby to check growth. Which is another load of tosh IMO!! 

I was skinny when I had my first daughter, all the way through 3rd tri they would feel my tummy (different MW's) and say "Ohhhh you've got a big one in there"!!

I eventually went into labour 2 weeks late expecting this 10lb baby to appear and she was only 7lb 9oz!!

My 2nd they kept telling me to expect a large baby with my weight being so high, ...... baby born 2 weeks early and 6lb 11oz!!


----------



## vwbabymomma

Love all the bumps :flower:
This is me at 16 weeks....its more fat than baby but I have a feeling it will be a big baby! I was a 10lb baby and my OH was 10lbs :blush: 

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh39/jlees1986/securedownload.jpg

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh39/jlees1986/securedownload2.jpg

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh39/jlees1986/securedownload1.jpg


----------



## annanouska

dont worry if it is fat- it looks all baby :winkwink: xxxxxxx


----------



## ChimChims

^Lovely bump pics! 


I'm having lots of scans too, for similar reasons. We've had five so far and the next is the biggest gap between (I've had every 3 weeks so far). We go in April 24 for the fetal echo (heart troubles run in the family so she's getting a gooooood look taken at her). We see one of my four doctors (four offices too - fun) every two weeks - the one that is the actual OB and will be doing my c-section. He said that around 28-30 weeks I'll start having weekly growth scans and be in twice a week for monitoring on the fetal monitor. I'm starting to feel like this is going to be even a more involved pregnancy than I thought, but I am glad to have the care this time around. 

VW - - - Family history can be telling! I was over 9lbs at birth and my hubs was over 10 - the difference is I was on time and he was a month late! lol Anyway, I'm 5' 9" and my daughter was born two weeks early and over 12lbs. I was 100pounds smaller then, and did not have any trace of sugar in me, though they kept checking me for gestational diabetes. Just make sure if your doctor thinks the baby is that big that they will keep a close eye and decide with you how baby should be born b/c our doctor did not give a crap and ended up shoving DD back in me twice - she was born dead, and he told my husband later we should've both been in body bags that night. Thank God for NICU! Seven years later I'm doing it again, only this time my bottom is too blown out to ever go natural again. (Which is okay, b/c I can associate that with nothing but trauma anyway). 

Best of luck to all the mommies on this thread :) Can't wait to be on some other forum talking about our so-cute newborns!


----------



## ChimChims

Ladies, I was thinking about something... 

As a super-plus-sized mommy, I was left out of baby-wearing completely when I had my daughter seven years ago (April). I hated not fitting the baby carriers, and when she was older and the moby wraps showed up everywhere (i hadn't seen them anywhere at the time before that), I felt cheated and jealous. 

Anyway, this time around I was already having hurt feelings that I probably could not buy one, and trying to decide what to do. I finally googled 'make a baby wrap' or something like that and found this link. :) I'm still larger than the lady in it, but I can buy extra yardage and FINALLY wear my baby this time around! :) 

I don't know if you are interested or not, but here is the link... https://wearyourbaby.com/Default.aspx?tabid=121#MakeANoSewWrap

What do you ladies plan on doing? Anyone else want to practice baby-wearing?


----------



## NannyWhitney

Chim, the Baby Bjorns fit me, though I've used the store bought wraps too and they seem to be a bit longer. I can't remember the brand I used, but it was very long. I'd check out a few different options...they might have the length on the website. 

DH finally felt the baby kick! He was so happy he started crying. I think the problem (besides my chubby belly) was where she was kicking. She kicked down so low only I could feel it, but yesterday she kicked really high! :happydance: Now DH is obsessed with trying to feel her kick.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I will be babywearing again - we still wear my first and he's 20 months now! I just get hotter sooner than a skinny mama might lol x


----------



## ChimChims

Aww! Glad to hear other mommies can do it too! 

Nanny - yaay!! So glad DH got to feel her! I am having the same sensations with my new daughter - she is SO incredibly low like 99% of the time! What is up with that? She actually kicked me in my pooper, and shocked me about to death! lol I can't wait for her to come up and stay there! (Just please not my ribs! I hear that hurts! lol) My dd only felt cautiously around my right rib one time, and never again. I guess she didn't like how hard it felt. lol


----------



## ChimChims

I hope I have finally gotten this figured out. This is my bump at 17weeks 2 days. I had been losing weight, so my fat got flat, but by 17 weeks as you can see I started rounding again. I'm bigger now but haven't had the chance to take a pic yet. https://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n70/LadyWells/100_2687.jpg

Well, I've lost a little more weight since then (ten pounds or so), but my belly seems bigger to me. Sorry the pic is so big - I haven't been able to shrink it down for some reason. *sigh* Also, I usually have long hair but had cut it all off to regrow over the winter since 'nobody will see it'. Found out I was pregnant a week later, and have been out in public to the doctor every week since! lol


----------



## kitcat

annanouska said:


> because im so big they want me to have the 28, 32 36 week growth scans :wacko:

me too x

(my profile pic is me at 27+1)


----------



## taperjeangirl

kitcat said:


> annanouska said:
> 
> 
> because im so big they want me to have the 28, 32 36 week growth scans :wacko:
> 
> me too x
> 
> (my profile pic is me at 27+1)Click to expand...

Good god you are tiny compared to me abd I'm only getting one growth scan!
Might be because I've had 2 "normal" sized babies before?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm not quite second tri but would like to join in, you are all way in front of me tho, my BMI is 36... heres my pic so far, just about to read though
 



Attached Files:







5+6 and 13+0.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 35


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Lovely bump :) I'm 16 weeks so not much ahead and also BMI 36, must do bump pic lol! X



Mrs.B. said:


> I'm not quite second tri but would like to join in, you are all way in front of me tho, my BMI is 36... heres my pic so far, just about to read though


----------



## Mrs.B.

pinkandfluffy said:


> Lovely bump :) I'm 16 weeks so not much ahead and also BMI 36, must do bump pic lol! X
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I'm not quite second tri but would like to join in, you are all way in front of me tho, my BMI is 36... heres my pic so far, just about to read thoughClick to expand...

Thank you :) i love it when others in the same boat can comment, skinny people just dont get our bumps sometimes :haha:


----------



## ChimChims

Welcome, Mrs. B! Lovely bump!


----------



## mommybear1977

I am 5'2. I was 250 lbs when I concieved and then went down to 242 from MS and now I am back up to 244. I have been bigger since my mid 20's but I think I am still pretty decent despite being fluffier now. I am sure that people that don't know I am pregnant think I am getting even fatter, at some point I am sure the two parts of my belly will start to melt together into a baby bump....lmao.


----------



## kitcat

kitcat said:


> annanouska said:
> 
> 
> because im so big they want me to have the 28, 32 36 week growth scans :wacko:
> 
> me too x
> 
> (my profile pic is me at 27+1)Click to expand...

Haha - well its because I weigh 280lbs - I WILL have a massive baby they say, even though everyone keeps saying how compact it is!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

I was told that too and didn't!! 

Even had an emergency scan with my 1st at around 34 weeks and they sadi she was big, she was born 2 weeks late at 7lb9 :)

I am certain it's just another thing on the list of things they go on about if you are overweight! I know plenty of slim and small women who have delivered huge babies!


----------



## leahjones

this is my bump at 22 weeks ( 2 weeks ago) i was a size 16 pre pregnancy i also consider myself to be plus size because i was a size 12/14 before i met my husband and being with him and being so content and happy had made me lose track of things and i gained weight - at my heaviest i then fell pregnant just as i was about to really start weight watchers lol. dam. once i have this little girl my plan is to get back doing weight watchers and try and go to the gym


----------



## LEAME224

Hey everyone hope you dont mind me butting in lol I'm a UK size 18-20 and I'm worried I'm not getting a bump my uterus is above my belly button and I'm worried my little one isn't growing right surely he should be higher and I should have a noticeable bump by now :( can any of you reassure me lol x


----------



## leahjones

LEAME224 said:


> Hey everyone hope you dont mind me butting in lol I'm a UK size 18-20 and I'm worried I'm not getting a bump my uterus is above my belly button and I'm worried my little one isn't growing right surely he should be higher and I should have a noticeable bump by now :( can any of you reassure me lol x

hiya! i have an anterior placenta too mine is right by my belly button i carry my weight on my bum hips thighs and of course belly, have you got a picture??


----------



## LEAME224

I can try and put one up what worries me is I only have a B bump that looks no different to before I got preg so I don't understand why I'm not showing :(


----------



## taperjeangirl

LEAME try not to worry, i'm sure your LO is growing just fine! 

When I carried my girls it was like they were more tucked inside my whole body if you know what i mean? I didn't feel heavily pregnant till the last couple of weeks and my bumps never got in the way !

This time round I'm all bump, it's the only place I'm growing really, that and my boobs! But they say that's what boy bumps are like !


----------



## leahjones

i have a B bump but it can be cleverly disguised with belly bands and over the bump leggins!


----------



## NannyWhitney

I know if you're very tall, or have a long torso it can take a little longer for the bump to show itself. My SIL, who is about a size 14 US didn't even need maternity clothes until she was 6-7 months along with her two kids because she's 5'9" with a very long torso. 

I had a bump early, but I'm only 5'3". There's no where for the baby to go but out!


----------



## NannyWhitney

Thought I'd post an updated bump progress picture. Anyone else wanna join in??? I'd love to see your bumps! 

18 weeks https://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh539/acthompson1/th_photo.jpg 22 weeks https://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh539/acthompson1/th_photo5.jpg 26 weeks https://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh539/acthompson1/th_photo8.jpg


----------



## Clairie87

hi ladies hope you dont mind me popping in......im a plus size i was a 14/16 before i had my first son (now on my third) i used to weigh 12 and half stone. but soon as i had my first son my weight shot to 15stone and just gone up since then, im finding it hard to get back to my first pre preg weight :(

at the mo appearently my BMI is 37 and when i last weighed myself a few weeks ago i weighed 16st 9, im in a 18/20 top (depending on style - i have big boobies) and around 20/22 in trousers (big botty and thighs :(

im 22+1 currently and i will hopefully get a bump pic on at some point. ohhh i also have an anterior placenta but been feeling and seeing bubba kicks since 19+5.


----------



## CloverMouse

NannyWhitney your bump is great!

I have been a pain about taking a picture b/c I'm convinced I have "no bump" as it turns out, from the front I really dont look weird, from the back you can't tell at all, but if I put on maternity clothes and turn to the side... OMG .. wow, I had no idea, we don't have a fulll length mirror right now

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff410/clovermouse/IMAG0145-1.jpg


----------



## taperjeangirl

lovely bumps girls!! 

I'm all out front, need to take another pic soon!

Iv'e started nesting! Nothing has been left alone today! Tired out now so given up for the day!


----------



## ChimChims

Aw! The bumps are definitely growing! :) I'm not sure about posting another. I'm so large body-wise to begin with I was embarrassed by my last one, and I certainly don't want to scare you nice ladies away.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww Chims, don't feel that way!! This is a special place for us larger momma's :D You're beautiful!

Here's my 19w1d bump pic, measuring 26 weeks now by fundal height! :wacko: had a DR's appt today, my boys are still boys!!


----------



## NannyWhitney

Thanks Clover! And I'm so glad you posted a picture of your bump! It's adorable! 

You can't really tell from the front or the back with me either. But from the side, it's a sure thing! Certain shirts help me look more pregnant too. I haven't gotten any comments from strangers yet, but people that know me and didn't know I was pregnant haven't been shocked when I told them. They all said they suspected it. 

I'm guessing I won't get any comments from strangers, but I think I'm perfectly okay with that! That also means no stranger belly rubs. :thumbup:


----------



## NannyWhitney

Great bump Florida! I can't even imagine having two...I'm already uncomfortable with one! I am in awe of mommies of multiples. Congrats on the two boys!


----------



## xxbeckyxx

My 20 week bump I like this pic as I look pregnant not just fat some people have started to notice I'm pregnant now too but I think its because of the way I waddle around after working 12 hrs on my feet lol :)


----------



## ChimChims

Beautiful bumps! :)


----------



## MamaHix1409

Ladies i have a question. 

Have any of you bought dopplers? im thinking of getting one but im not sure if it will work well with having a rather large belly!

:mamafy:


----------



## Lindsey123

I carry most of my weight on my tum and bum and the midwife found my baby's heartbeat immediately at the 24 week scan - if those things can get through MY tum, they'll get through anyone's haha


----------



## Laura80

emmipez1989 said:


> Ladies i have a question.
> 
> Have any of you bought dopplers? im thinking of getting one but im not sure if it will work well with having a rather large belly!
> 
> :mamafy:

I bought a Doppler at 8 weeks but couldn't hear anything until 16 weeks. Now I can hear it really quickly every time I try.


----------



## izzy29

I got a doppler and was able to find the heartbeat at 15 weeks!


----------



## izzy29

Got my 20 week scan in a few weeks and sort of dreading it. Had a scan at 16 weeks and the doc was pushing down so hard to get a pic of the baby. I didnt like to ask was it to get through all my tummy fat but it really hurt. He even tried to move it when he was pressing so hard. He must have seen my face cause he apologised for hurting me. I am worried because the 20 week scan is much more detailed they are going to be pressing mega hard to see all the organs. Did anyone else experience this?


----------



## xxbeckyxx

I'm a size 18/20 and heard babys heartbeat with a angelsounds doppler from 15 weeks:)


----------



## taperjeangirl

I've got a hibebe Doppler and found HB at 13 weeks :) 

Yeah I had the pushing down at scans but don't worry at your 20 week one your baby is much bigger so they don't need to use as much pressure :)


----------



## lola_90

Don't worry, my midwife heard baby's heart beating today at my midwife appointment and im a uk 20 :flower:


----------



## Laura80

izzy29 said:


> Got my 20 week scan in a few weeks and sort of dreading it. Had a scan at 16 weeks and the doc was pushing down so hard to get a pic of the baby. I didnt like to ask was it to get through all my tummy fat but it really hurt. He even tried to move it when he was pressing so hard. He must have seen my face cause he apologised for hurting me. I am worried because the 20 week scan is much more detailed they are going to be pressing mega hard to see all the organs. Did anyone else experience this?

Yes my 12 week scan really hurt, but my 20 week one was fine. She didn't have to push at all.


----------



## MamaHix1409

Thanks ladies :) might have to buy one on my lunch break :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

emmipez1989 said:


> Ladies i have a question.
> 
> Have any of you bought dopplers? im thinking of getting one but im not sure if it will work well with having a rather large belly!
> 
> :mamafy:

I have a doppler and first heard the babies HBs at 10w2d :D


----------



## vixxen

LEAME224 said:


> I can try and put one up what worries me is I only have a B bump that looks no different to before I got preg so I don't understand why I'm not showing :(

Hi i didnt get a bump till around 32 weeks upto then i still looked my normal self lol.
Same size as you pre pregnancy without any weight gain while pregnant.
I got gestational diabetes so was induced at 38 weeks and had an 8lb 3 baby lol the consultants thought she would be a 10lder and was very worried as am only 5 ft 2.


----------



## ravi

It will be better to keep observed yourself. Regular checkup regular visit and it so necessary to keep update yourself. Follow a healthy diet plan it will help to keep away from complication during and after pregnancy. 

God Bless and Take care


----------



## ravi

Don't worry its just a way of observing. I will not be harmful . . . .


----------



## ChimChims

ravi said:


> Don't worry its just a way of observing. I will not be harmful . . . .


?? I guess I am not understanding what you mean by this... 

(That could easily be pregnancy brain, though!)


----------



## NannyWhitney

Emmi, I just got a stethoscope and I easily found the heartbeat last week through all my belly fat. If that worked, I'm sure a doppler would work for you. 

I'm sorry you ladies had bad ultrasound experiences. I'm pretty big in the stomach but it never HURT when they pushed down. I wonder if it might also be how old their equipment is. I went to a private scan and the pictures came out so much clearer than at my doctor's office and I think it's because they have a much newer and nicer machine. I know having extra belly fat doesn't help them see the baby clearly, but I'm sure having an older machine just adds to the problem!


----------



## Mrs.B.

NannyWhitney I'm excited to see that you first felt movement at 15+2!! I hope I can feel soon. I thought I felt something a while back but was early and not anything since, so not sure


----------



## NannyWhitney

Mrs. B, I only had little flutters at 15 weeks. And it was only if I was laying down and really concentrating. By 18 weeks I felt her kick at least once a day. Now she's moving non-stop! Even the ultrasound tech was amazed by how much she was moving at my last appointment. 

DH only last week felt her kick from the outside, as she's got a lot of fat to kick through! :haha: 

It'll happen for you soon, I promise, and then LO will be driving you crazy with all the movement!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hehe, just another stage to get excited about :)


----------



## purplelou

Hi Ladies,
I wonder if I can join you? I am pregnant with my first baby at the age of 40!! and I am also a big girl! - size UK 18. I am almost 12 weeks and I have my first scan next wednesday - Im excited but also nervous in case everything isn't ok and also in case my tunny is too big for the scan :(
I saw the midwife ince a few weeks ago and have to say she was lovely and didn't really say much about my weight, but I am dreading seeing her again because I know Ive put weight on....I feel like crying!! I have been eating so healthily, I don't understand it. I am craving fruit and eat 5-6 portions of it every day, I cannot bear the though of cholcolate or sweets so Ive been avoiding all that stuff. I feel really down to be honest. I found this thread and really hope you don't mind another one joining, although I think I may be a bit behind most of you, but just having a quick peep through and seeing all your lovely baby bumps has cheered me up a bit, so thank you already!

:hugs:


----------



## taperjeangirl

purplelou said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I wonder if I can join you? I am pregnant with my first baby at the age of 40!! and I am also a big girl! - size UK 18. I am almost 12 weeks and I have my first scan next wednesday - Im excited but also nervous in case everything isn't ok and also in case my tunny is too big for the scan :(
> I saw the midwife ince a few weeks ago and have to say she was lovely and didn't really say much about my weight, but I am dreading seeing her again because I know Ive put weight on....I feel like crying!! I have been eating so healthily, I don't understand it. I am craving fruit and eat 5-6 portions of it every day, I cannot bear the though of cholcolate or sweets so Ive been avoiding all that stuff. I feel really down to be honest. I found this thread and really hope you don't mind another one joining, although I think I may be a bit behind most of you, but just having a quick peep through and seeing all your lovely baby bumps has cheered me up a bit, so thank you already!
> 
> :hugs:

Hiya welcome!

Don't worry you are supposed to put weight on!! Even at this early stage you can be much more bloated than normal so feel like you've put a ton on!!

Also don't worry about the scan, these things are made to take visuals from inside and I am much bigger than you and they've never had any problem finding mine, scanning machines are a million times better than they used to be now :)

I had an emergency scan at 8 weeks and was convinced that they would have to do in internal scan but they didn't , they found him fine and it was very clear! 

Drink loads of water before you go in!


----------



## purplelou

Thank you sooo much for the reassurrance!
I will drink plenty! I have a fear that the technician will say omg - Ill never see anything through that flab! :(
I am so happy to have found this thread although after I posted I realised that It's i second tri and Im not quite there yet, so I hope it's ok if I hang around??


----------



## taperjeangirl

LOL of course it is! I'm nearly in 3rd and I'm going nowhere!! 

They wont say that I promise! They will push down a little harder than normal but it's not sore, just uncomfy but that is more because you will be bursting for a pee!!


----------



## NannyWhitney

purplelou said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I wonder if I can join you? I am pregnant with my first baby at the age of 40!! and I am also a big girl! - size UK 18. I am almost 12 weeks and I have my first scan next wednesday - Im excited but also nervous in case everything isn't ok and also in case my tunny is too big for the scan :(
> I saw the midwife ince a few weeks ago and have to say she was lovely and didn't really say much about my weight, but I am dreading seeing her again because I know Ive put weight on....I feel like crying!! I have been eating so healthily, I don't understand it. I am craving fruit and eat 5-6 portions of it every day, I cannot bear the though of cholcolate or sweets so Ive been avoiding all that stuff. I feel really down to be honest. I found this thread and really hope you don't mind another one joining, although I think I may be a bit behind most of you, but just having a quick peep through and seeing all your lovely baby bumps has cheered me up a bit, so thank you already!
> 
> :hugs:

Welcome!

Don't feel down on the weight gain. Your midwife will let you know the appropriate amount to gain, and just try to stick to it as much as possible. 

As for the ultrasounds, I have a lot of belly fat and they've never said anything to me about it, and have been able to see the baby just fine (when she's cooperating!). I think media really scares us plus size ladies about pregnancy, I know I was worried before I got pregnant, but I've had nothing but good experiences. Just keep healthy, and congrats!


----------



## purplelou

thank you so much ladies :) I do feel better after that!
:hugs:


----------



## MamaHix1409

purplelou said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I wonder if I can join you? I am pregnant with my first baby at the age of 40!! and I am also a big girl! - size UK 18. I am almost 12 weeks and I have my first scan next wednesday - Im excited but also nervous in case everything isn't ok and also in case my tunny is too big for the scan :(
> I saw the midwife ince a few weeks ago and have to say she was lovely and didn't really say much about my weight, but I am dreading seeing her again because I know Ive put weight on....I feel like crying!! I have been eating so healthily, I don't understand it. I am craving fruit and eat 5-6 portions of it every day, I cannot bear the though of cholcolate or sweets so Ive been avoiding all that stuff. I feel really down to be honest. I found this thread and really hope you don't mind another one joining, although I think I may be a bit behind most of you, but just having a quick peep through and seeing all your lovely baby bumps has cheered me up a bit, so thank you already!
> 
> :hugs:

Welcome and Congratulations!!!

Dont worry about the scan, if i got a clear picture through my tractor tyre then they will get through anything! 

Also, you have a person inside you, you are going to get heavier. lol. xx


----------



## NannyWhitney

Just wanted to share the 3D scan photos of my little girl taken at 27 +1. It was hard for the tech to get a good view of her because she was using the placenta for a pillow, but here are the best shots: 

https://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh539/acthompson1/th_BABY_14.jpg https://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh539/acthompson1/th_BABY_12.jpg https://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh539/acthompson1/th_BABY_10.jpg https://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh539/acthompson1/th_BABY_4.jpg


----------



## taperjeangirl

awww they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lovely 3d scan!


I never anticipated how hard this beginning stage would be with the just getting fatter look...


----------



## purplelou

Nannywhitney -those pics are amazing!


----------



## Ljayne

Hi!

I was a size 22/24 UK before pregnancy have PCOS fell pregnant on no medication apart OCD meds which also caused trouble with weight lol.

I have had hyperemesis and lost two stone through pregnancy, how??? I couldn't before baby!!

Also don't worry bout the tummy for scans I have had no problems seeing my baby, I had a private gender scan at 16 weeks and saw my little boy and in 4d picture was brill! 

Will try and add a pic of my bump a few days ago and the gender scan xx
 



Attached Files:







561270_259306810827912_100002457856937_579279_1483060587_n.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 14









536679_270699993021927_100002457856937_48936251_90098349_n.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## sthorp1179

While we are comparing bumps here is my almost 27 week one!

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/sthorp1179/121577886_photobucket_27407_.jpg

I generally have no problems with clear pictures on scans although my scan report for 20 weeks makes a comment about excess body fat meaning poor image my avatar is a 17 week private gender scan and the pics are really clear.


----------



## lollypops

I was size 22 before pregnancy, bmi 41, ive been flagged as high risk, makes me sad a little but tbh im happy ,was a bit painful ay 12 week scan too, sonographer pressed down really hard, had a tear in my eye, didnt say nowt tho, hoping nxt scan will be better, will post a bump pic soon :) x


----------



## purplelou

Ladies I am loving your beautiful bumps! thank you for sharing - you all look beautiful! xx


----------



## ChimChims

Lovely bumps, ladies!

NannyW - she is just beautiful!

Purple - I weighed about 470 at my 9 week ultrasound, and they spotted our girl from the outside and the inside both! I was shocked they saw her externally, tbh! :) :) I think it falls to what kind of machine they have. The two at my OB were a bit fuzzy looking after that, but to be fair she was squirming constantly! They almost couldn't get her heartbeat b/c she wouldn't stay still! lol The 5th ultrasound was at the high risk place, and was a high resolution - we saw her plain as day! She still wiggled a lot, and kept covering her face, but we finally got to see it (my profil pic). :) :) I have another one on Tuesday, and I just can't wait!

Anyway, my point being that it doesn't come down to your belly fat thickness at all. It is all about the machine and the resolution. :) And I have to say even in the 'fuzzy' ones (from her movement) we saw her just fine. GL and have fun!


----------



## Rosered52

Well, it's well and truly begun: I'm getting whale-like. Here is my 20 week (in the black shirt, don't mind the dog fur stuck to me) and the one in yellow is me today, at 24 weeks. I'm thrilled and horrified, simultaneously. :D/:(
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.JPG
File size: 78.1 KB
Views: 17









24 weeks.jpg
File size: 90.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Daniellexoxox

Rosered52 - your bump is lovely  x


----------



## NannyWhitney

Great bump Rosered!


----------



## Courtfrog

https://i42.tinypic.com/jsbn83.jpg

Ok I have braved the pic, pre preg US size 18 270lbs
Now not sure size but 264


----------



## izzy29

Court frog, that is a class bump!! Really no disguing u r pregnant even from 14 weeks. U def don't look like size and weight u said ore pregnancy. I think we are due the same day!!!


----------



## Courtfrog

izzy29 said:


> Court frog, that is a class bump!! Really no disguing u r pregnant even from 14 weeks. U def don't look like size and weight u said ore pregnancy. I think we are due the same day!!!


Thank you! I have been told that before, i was very athletic while younger, i am also 5'9" so a little taller for a girl. but def a chubby chub lol...

how fun, to be due the same day! I am so excited for this little guy to get here!


----------



## izzy29

Me too, although I haven't a clue what I am having yet, hoping they will tell me at the next scan. It is starting to fly in now!


----------



## ChimChims

Aww! rosered and courtfrog, what pretty roundy bumps those are! :) So pretty! My weight loss (50 pounds now, yay!) has made my bump stay in about the same area, though it did suddenly get rounder yesterday. I've got to get some batts charged and take another picture! :D


----------



## MKHewson

Hey Ladies, So I am 5'8 and starting weight was about 236, I am now 16weeks and have gained 2lbs. No bump really, just good old beer belly LOL. But I am excited for the coming weeks to pop out.


----------



## tmmommy07

Hi! I'm 5'8 1/2" (I lost an inch and a half when I hurt my back :() I was 300 lbs pre-pregnancy. I'm glad to see there is a place where I'm not with a bunch of skinny minis. Not that I have a problem with skinny people but I don't like talking about me much when people start talking about how much they are showing... When I was pregnant with my son, it was like boom one day I had everyone asking if I was having twins! Or if I was overdue! The sucky part was I had to tell them no, not twins and I'm 3 months from my due date. Oh, I can't wait till I start showing this time! People in my office don't even think I'm pregnant when I tell them. I have NO symptoms and my clothes are just getting a little tighter...good thing it's my birthday today - my MIL always buys me new clothes!

Well, that's all - just wanted to introduce myself! Hope you all are having a wonderful day!


----------



## Mrs.B.

tmmommy07 said:


> Hi! I'm 5'8 1/2" (I lost an inch and a half when I hurt my back :() I was 300 lbs pre-pregnancy. I'm glad to see there is a place where I'm not with a bunch of skinny minis. Not that I have a problem with skinny people but I don't like talking about me much when people start talking about how much they are showing... When I was pregnant with my son, it was like boom one day I had everyone asking if I was having twins! Or if I was overdue! The sucky part was I had to tell them no, not twins and I'm 3 months from my due date. Oh, I can't wait till I start showing this time! People in my office don't even think I'm pregnant when I tell them. I have NO symptoms and my clothes are just getting a little tighter...good thing it's my birthday today - my MIL always buys me new clothes!
> 
> Well, that's all - just wanted to introduce myself! Hope you all are having a wonderful day!

I'm getting the twin question already :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

I've updated my avatar with my bump at 16 weeks :) as can't do it another way on my phone. I'm 5.9 and was 253 before pregnancy


----------



## NannyWhitney

Nice bump Mrs. B!


----------



## Mrs.B.

NannyWhitney said:


> Nice bump Mrs. B!

Thank you :) I'm back on my computer so thought I'd do a before and after shot, qwell a 5+6 (with some bloat) and 16 shot :)
 



Attached Files:







5+6.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 19









16+0.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## ChimChims

Read this post - a long read - but I agree with it. :) 

https://www.midwiferytoday.com/articles/size_friendly.asp


----------



## vixxen

That is a very good article i hope docs and midwives take notice of it!


----------



## NannyWhitney

I cannot imagine being treated in this way. If I were treated like this by a doctor or midwife, I would switch to another office! 

I did have a very rude and condescending doctor in college that I had no choice to go to that made terrible comments about my weight all the time (and at that time I was a US size 12!) In fact, one time he poked my stomach and said "Getting a little pudgy there, huh?" I almost slapped him. I had no choice but to see him, as all of our doctors were assigned to us. I made multiple complaints about him, but it did me no good. After that experience I would never go back to a doctor that treated me with such disrespect. 

I've had many doctors advise me to lose weight, but never in such a terrible way as described in the article. I have never been offended by the way they have brought it up either. It is their job and responsibility to make sure I am the healthiest I possibly can be. My sister's doctor was concerned when she dramatically lost 20lbs (off of a 120lb body) and she was all offended because she told her to gain weight. I reminded her I get told to lose weight all the time and the doctors are just doing their jobs. It's just HOW they do their jobs that makes the difference.

I am very thankful my OB's office is SO size friendly *I* had to bring up my weight at an appointment and was given the answer, "Well, we have patients much smaller than you and we have patients much bigger than you." They never said anything about me being higher risk for GD or high BP. Which, I am happy to say, I don't have GD and my blood pressure is the same as my 110lb sister...which at the lower end of normal. 

I know carrying extra weight can affect your health, but I am active, eat healthy (just a lot of healthy food, haha) and for the most part I have excellent health. Doctors like the ones described in the article are the reason plus size women fear going to the doctor and sometimes quit going altogether. 

Grrr. :growlmad: Doctors make me so mad. Sorry. Rant over.


----------



## taterbean

That article nearly made me cry at the thought that there are doctors out there treating people that way. I've had my fair share of rude doctors trying to blame everything on my weight, but if I was treated like that during pregnancy, I sure as hell wouldn't be going back to that doctor! 

I feel very fortunate that I haven't had any negative experiences with my pregnancy. I've never had a tech try to tell me I was too fat for an ultrasound or a doctor say they wouldn't be able to find baby's heart beat. I've never been told I was going to have to have a c-section, even though baby is currently breech at 34 weeks, or that I wouldn't be able to deliver my baby because of my size. All of those things are so ridiculous!! I asked my doctor about my weight in the beginning, and he said that he wasn't going to give me some hard and fast number that I had to gain or couldn't gain more than, that he's seen plenty of overweight women have perfectly normal pregnancies, and that it's not uncommon for some women to lose weight in pregnancy due to changes in eating habits. My weight has been within 5 pounds of my prepregnancy weight for my entire pregnancy, and baby is doing great. I did wind up being diagnosed with GD at 27 weeks, and I was tested early due to meeting nearly all of the GD risk factors (family history of diabetes, weight, age, previous losses). 

It is so sad what people in this country are capable of getting away with doing or saying to patients of any size or issue. I'm still baffled that Arizona passed a law saying it's ok for doctors to lie to their patients about potential diseases or deformities in their fetuses just to keep them from having the option to terminate. We aren't livestock, incapable of making any decisions for ourselves, and we should be treated better than that in all situations.


----------



## NannyWhitney

taterbean said:


> That article nearly made me cry at the thought that there are doctors out there treating people that way. I've had my fair share of rude doctors trying to blame everything on my weight, but if I was treated like that during pregnancy, I sure as hell wouldn't be going back to that doctor!
> 
> I feel very fortunate that I haven't had any negative experiences with my pregnancy. I've never had a tech try to tell me I was too fat for an ultrasound or a doctor say they wouldn't be able to find baby's heart beat. I've never been told I was going to have to have a c-section, even though baby is currently breech at 34 weeks, or that I wouldn't be able to deliver my baby because of my size. All of those things are so ridiculous!! I asked my doctor about my weight in the beginning, and he said that he wasn't going to give me some hard and fast number that I had to gain or couldn't gain more than, that he's seen plenty of overweight women have perfectly normal pregnancies, and that it's not uncommon for some women to lose weight in pregnancy due to changes in eating habits. My weight has been within 5 pounds of my prepregnancy weight for my entire pregnancy, and baby is doing great. I did wind up being diagnosed with GD at 27 weeks, and I was tested early due to meeting nearly all of the GD risk factors (family history of diabetes, weight, age, previous losses).
> 
> It is so sad what people in this country are capable of getting away with doing or saying to patients of any size or issue. I'm still baffled that Arizona passed a law saying it's ok for doctors to lie to their patients about potential diseases or deformities in their fetuses just to keep them from having the option to terminate. We aren't livestock, incapable of making any decisions for ourselves, and we should be treated better than that in all situations.

I AGREE! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Saw this on Facebook ... love it ...
 



Attached Files:







532720_10150724011430852_721475851_9804698_1057416436_n.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 50


----------



## maisie78

I can't believe what some of those Dr's and midwives said to those poor women, no wonder some of them haven't had any more children, it's disgraceful :growlmad: I think I'd get done for assault.

I've been really lucky, whenever my weight has been mentioned it has because I raised it. I even got an almost telling off from the midwife this week (only almost). I told her that I had lost 21lbs since Jan and had so far kept it off and was told that pregnancy really wasn't the time to lose weight. I assured her it wasn't through trying and that I still eat what I need and she was fine. My blood pressure and bloods have all been fine and I don't have to be seen by the hospital until 36 weeks despite being consultant led. I'm just glad I haven't had to go through the prejudice those poor women did :(


----------



## ChimChims

I've had a stress-free pregnancy so far, as far as my OB not mentioning my weight goes (other than to check it I mean). My endo is pretty attentive to my weight, but has been pleased b/c it was continually going down. Thing is I've been hovering at the same weight for the last three weeks at least, and I'm constipated so I'm praying their scale (which shows 5 higher than mine) doesn't show even a 1lb increase from the last visit b/c I do feel a little as though I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop in that regard.


----------



## NannyWhitney

Just updating with my bump progression pictures! Anyone else care to join in????

https://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh539/acthompson1/bumpprogression.jpg


How is everyone doing? 

I passed my 1 hour GD test, have no risks and baby is measuring right on track! I'd love to hear from you all! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hehe, you asked for it :winkwink: Sorry if OTT

I cant post and make it bigger so have to click i'm afraid...

How long before your bumps hardened? I'm waiting patiently
 



Attached Files:







to 18 weeks .jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 115


----------



## NannyWhitney

Great bump pix Mrs. B! Cool that you're taking them every week...I barely can remember to do every 4 weeks! 

Mine began to harden around 20ish weeks I think, but I only could really feel it at night. It's only hardened now at the top...my bottom half is still squishy! And, if I sit, it's not hardened at all. At least I feel like I look pregnant now. Before I just felt fatter. :dohh:


----------



## 1eighty

Crashing the thread ;)

I'm 5'7" in the morning, 5'6.5" in the evening :p BMI was 34 pre-pregnancy, but ms reduced that to 31. I'm a UK 14-16 and classed as obese, have been for most of my adult life. I've not weighed in since the Bahrain F1 Grand Prix (we usually watch at a friend's house, they have scales and we don't!).

My regular GP has been very nice, not mentioned a thing about my weight, the only GP who has said anything is the locum that we see when our regular GP is out of town. She has been quite disparaging at times (skinny bitch) but I just smile and nod and think "well, you said I'd never get pregnant until I lost weight and you were WRONG!" ha. I've had no problems with abdominal US since week 5 when we first saw our LO. Going for the 12 week scan tomorrow and will update with pic of scan for 1st tri, and bump here... even though I'm sure it's still mostly bloat _(le sigh)_.

Great to see so many ladies with a D belly - mine's still very much a B. :blush:


----------



## NannyWhitney

Welcome 1eighty! 

You'll find a lot of ladies with D bellies use the amazing device BeBand or BellaBands to create that perfect shape. It also helps with back and hip pain! Mine's still a B without help.


----------



## Mrs.B.

NannyWhitney said:


> Great bump pix Mrs. B! Cool that you're taking them every week...I barely can remember to do every 4 weeks!
> 
> Mine began to harden around 20ish weeks I think, but I only could really feel it at night. It's only hardened now at the top...my bottom half is still squishy! And, if I sit, it's not hardened at all. At least I feel like I look pregnant now. Before I just felt fatter. :dohh:

Thanks! I try to remember :)

Im still very much flabby, my jeans and bellyband did wonders, but now my jeans dont fit even with an extender as they dig in at the bottom of my belly. 

Now I live in leggins out of work. My maternity work trousers are awful and just enhance my B belly :( I feel really fat in them


----------



## mrswichman

Oh YaY! A Bump Forum I can join and not feel so self conscious . Pre-Pregnancy weight of 287 lb. At my last appointment at 14w3d I was weighed at 288...so not gaining alot of weight. Pants getting tighter and more uncomfortable. Blood pressure was up a little at my 10w3d appointment but they did not say anything at my last appointment last time, so i am thinking everything is okay. At my next appointment I have to get my thyroid retested because it came bac abnormal the first time. 

Nice to meet you ladies :D and can't wait to see more bumps :D


----------



## tmmommy07

mrswichman said:


> Oh YaY! A Bump Forum I can join and not feel so self conscious . Pre-Pregnancy weight of 287 lb. At my last appointment at 14w3d I was weighed at 288...so not gaining alot of weight. Pants getting tighter and more uncomfortable. Blood pressure was up a little at my 10w3d appointment but they did not say anything at my last appointment last time, so i am thinking everything is okay. At my next appointment I have to get my thyroid retested because it came bac abnormal the first time.
> 
> Nice to meet you ladies :D and can't wait to see more bumps :D

Hi and welcome! :hi: I talk to you in the "Anybody else due in October?" thread! Nice to know I'm not the only plus-size girl there! :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

mrswichman your having a pumpkin too!! Feel free to join us https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/866321-precious-pumpkins-due-october.html


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh sorry didn't realise you were already part of an October thread ;)


----------



## Ljayne

23+1 day bump piccie lol x
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## K_

Hi ladies,
Gorgeous pics! :flower:

I'm so bummed that I'm not showing. Currently 14 wks.
And OH keeps saying he wishes I show soon while touching my "B" belly. :(

No weight gain either, in fact I've lost 7lbs. :( I want a bump and stretchy clothes!


----------



## mrswichman

tmmommy07 said:


> mrswichman said:
> 
> 
> Oh YaY! A Bump Forum I can join and not feel so self conscious . Pre-Pregnancy weight of 287 lb. At my last appointment at 14w3d I was weighed at 288...so not gaining alot of weight. Pants getting tighter and more uncomfortable. Blood pressure was up a little at my 10w3d appointment but they did not say anything at my last appointment last time, so i am thinking everything is okay. At my next appointment I have to get my thyroid retested because it came bac abnormal the first time.
> 
> Nice to meet you ladies :D and can't wait to see more bumps :D
> 
> Hi and welcome! :hi: I talk to you in the "Anybody else due in October?" thread! Nice to know I'm not the only plus-size girl there! :)Click to expand...

:D Nice to see you again Honey. Yeah...I try to find bump pics of other plus size ladies to see where maybe i might pop and all are smaller lol...


----------



## mrswichman

Mrs.B. said:


> mrswichman your having a pumpkin too!! Feel free to join us https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/866321-precious-pumpkins-due-october.html

More forums the better I think, different opinions different experiences.


----------



## starah

I am...bmi of 32 I believe. Was 33 until I got preggers and I have lost about 17 lbs so far...I figured the dr. would think that was a good thing but he actually said I need to start gaining weight. I am worried about struggling with my delivery, as it tires you out so much! I am so out of shape...eeep! I can't wait til I start showing (meaning people who don't know I am pregnant can tell!) but am assuming that will take a while this time since I am heavier....oh well as long as we have healthy babies, right?!


----------



## Elainey

Great reading ladies! My BMI is around 45 and I'm 16 weeks today :) I was scared about what the midwife and hospital would say but it hasn't really been mentioned which I'm grateful about. They did have trouble seeing the baby clearly on my scan (it was a bit fuzzy) so they just did an internal, but this was fine and I got some really clear pics! 
I don't really feel like I look pregnant yet, I'm still in my usual sized clothes and I've actually lost a few pounds over the last few weeks due to healthy eating and doing slimming world. Hubby says my top belly feels harder and I'm starting to look pregnant but can't see it myself lol! I definitely haven't got this pregnancy glow that people go on about!!!


----------



## 1eighty

OK, piccies time.


at my wedding, Fri 13th April @8w1d

https://i536.photobucket.com/albums/ff330/beeper_spryte/Photo0363.jpg
last night, Tues 8th May @11w5d (i know, mostly bloat... but if I pull my leggings _up _and my top _down_, it rounds it out to a nice looking pseudo-bump!


----------



## NannyWhitney

Welcome to all the new ladies!

Don't worry about not showing right away...you'll all of a sudden pop out overnight! Only recently have I gotten comments from strangers about me being pregnant, but I count that as a positive thing as I'll only have to endure 12 weeks of "advice" from others. 

I'm glad we all have this support thread! It's nice to find others in a similar position! :thumbup:


----------



## caramelly

1eighty said:


> OK, piccies time.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/578158_10150863486249414_698679413_11803368_348505712_n.jpg[/IMG![/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Oh my god!!! You look like my character for my comic book that I`m doing! Same type of hair and all! that's awesome!


----------



## 1eighty

caramelly said:


> Oh my god!!! You look like my character for my comic book that I`m doing! Same type of hair and all! that's awesome!

Hahahaha! Awesomesauce! :happydance:

Had my "12" week scan yesterday, the sonographer put us at 11w4d according to CTR length though. Turns out we're due 12 days later than one of my best friends' _son _(18) and his gf :o

So glad I didn't look in the mirror last night though... overate and jeeeeeeez I'm still feeling huge this morning. Gonna take a while to get used to being bigger again... at my heaviest I was approx 115kg :blush:


----------



## Courtfrog

new pics!! Pre preg US size 18... still havent gained over my heaviest :) lossed a lot in the first tri...
https://i50.tinypic.com/b4yq6a.jpg


----------



## Jammers

Hello Everyone,

I am wondering if I can join ya here. I am 13 weeks pregnant and am 280lbs. I have been on other threads but then was excited to see this one.:happydance:


----------



## maisie78

Hi Jammers :wave: Thanks for the bump pics ladies, looking sooo good. I'm still not ready to post a pic yet as I think I still mostly just look fat :( Maybe in a couple of weeks. Still loving looking at your pics though :thumbup:


----------



## NannyWhitney

Welcome Jammers! Great bump pics Courtfrog! 

I'm still not gaining any significant weight. I lost close to 25lbs in the 1st and 2nd tri, and have only gained 5 back...which probably means I'm still losing as baby is getting much bigger! My doctors are perfectly fine with my weight loss, as baby is growing just fine. 

I recently got food poisoning and am still home sick from it. Other than that I've had an incredibly easy pregnancy. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## celticmum

Hey ladies, another joinee here too! 
I'm 5'8 with a BMI of 35, got pregnant unexpectedly after losing a stone and half (around 21pounds) after a few very stressful months.
Was very anxious about my first meeting with my midwife at 12 weeks, as I was afraid she'd give me a row about my weight. She was really nice and advised she wasn't concerned, she just had to make sure the anaethetist was advised incase I want an epidural when I deliver.

Had 2 scans so far and both have been fine - no problems seeing LO externally. Had to go for an Anti-D shot at 13 weeks and LO's heartbeat was heard loud and clear using the doppler. I was scared they wouldn't be able to because my chubby tummy, but the MW explained that as the baby is "in the basement", it doesn't matter what your tummy is like :D

Lost 2.5 pounds in my first trimester, just from eating more fruit and veg and walking more...I don't own scales so haven't a clue where the land lies now, but my trousers are all still fitting but feeling a bit tighter around the tummy area. 
Will find out in my MW appointment next week.

Not showing very much so far, which is just as well as I had to go for a job interview last week :haha:


----------



## mrswichman

WElcome :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome :)


My recent bump:

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/Baby/192.jpg

Its really stretching this week I can feel it and looks like its come out of its shell this week too. Been visable for ages but looks very bumpy now less flabby lol


----------



## Lola90

:( Your bump is so lovely. I'm only 6 days behind you and I'm a flabby flabberson! <3


----------



## Mrs.B.

Its still flabby, believe me! Bump bands are my saviour! I have noticed a big difference this week tho.

This pic was 2 weeks ago, mush more flabby and less just bump looking I think!

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/Baby/171.jpg


----------



## Lola90

Ah that ones still lovely though! :) I've never though of bump bands, I might have a look at the weekend! I realised I'm so rude just butting in and commenting without introducing myself! 
My nugget is due on October 10th. I've been a bit nervous to join in this thread as I've been feeling really down about my weight since I've been pregnant. It's so lovely to see beautiful pictures on here! Makes me feel better :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

You've just joined the October thread I started too :) x


----------



## Lola90

yay :D Hope its okay! I've mostly lurked in 1st and 2nd tri, only just found the October thread through this one :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

Of course its ok!! :)


----------



## mrswichman

Well welcome :D we october girls are everywhere aren't we?? haha. I just got my belly bands...and im still all flabbyness...i can't wait for it to become bump


----------



## MKHewson

Hiya Ladies, I am due Oct as well. This is my 20 week photo.

https://i47.tinypic.com/3088oax.jpg


----------



## maisie78

MrsB, gorgeous bump as always :winkwink: I'm still sickeningly jealous. I am only 5 days behind you and look less pregnant now than I did 3 weeks ago. I really do just look fat :(

MK welcome, another lovely bump pic, thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm a bigger girl, i'm 21 5ft2 and a size 18-20 and they have mentioned my BMI at 37.7 but someone in the family was a size 28 when she had her last baby and she did fine. They have mentioned the GTT at 28 weeks which I don't mind at all. But yeah they are so snobby about it because we are heavier! It isn't my fault I developed PCOS before I got pregnant and put on loads of unshiftable weight!


----------



## ChimChims

Welcome! :) Glad to meet all of you girls! I finally moved on to third tri, but am trucking away with weight going up and down by 3-5 pounds here and there. I look pregnant *to us*, but I'm sure out in the world my overall width neutralizes the pregnancy look effect. lol Does everyone know what you're having?


----------



## NannyWhitney

We're having a girl! Confirmed by 3 ultrasounds!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm hoping to find out on Monday!!

Come have a guess on my poll in my signature if you can :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

ChimChims and Nanny - I would love aa 3d scan but was worried about it being rubbish where I am big, but both yours look amazing!! How far were you both? xx


----------



## ChimChims

My 4d scans were at 18 and 24 weeks - free (with insurance) at the high res fetal genetic center b/c they were checking her for issues. I knew it would be high-res, but never expected them to turn on the 4d! We got to watch her move around and saw every inch of her! The photo I have up made me want to cry for the desire to hold her and kiss that pretty face! Any other ultrasounds I have from here out will only be black/white unless we have complications b/c they released me to have all growth scans at the regular machine at the OB. 

I've seen you on other pages and can't wait for you to find out 100% for sure on Monday! :) Don't let them just pop down and back up - tell them you want to KNOW. hehe Fxed!


----------



## ChimChims

MKHewson said:


> Hiya Ladies, I am due Oct as well. This is my 20 week photo.

Such a lovely lady, and lovely bump! :)


----------



## NannyWhitney

The one in my avatar was done at 28+1 and the only issue they had seeing her was she had wedged herself between my uterus wall and the placenta. No troubles with my weight at all. 

We had a second one done at 30+3 (at my parents' request) in the hopes we could see her moving around because she was sleeping at the last one. We got some amazing pictures/video of her actually opening up her eyes and yawning and even hiccuping! I would say it's well worth the money, and it shouldn't be any trouble for them to get a good picture of your baby.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Ladies :) I'm getting a tiny bonus from work for passing an exam so that will be going towards a 4d scan :)


----------



## MKHewson

ChimChims said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Ladies, I am due Oct as well. This is my 20 week photo.
> 
> Such a lovely lady, and lovely bump! :)Click to expand...

Thank so much, it kinda poped a day or so ago LOL.

And I am team :pink: as well, found out last weekend. She gave us quite the money shot during the US LOL


----------



## Elainey

Lovely bump pics! I'm starting to look a bit more pregnant according to my husband although my trousers still fit, and I'm actually a few pounds lighter than at the start of my pregnancy. Flying to Lanzarote on Wednesday though and hoping I won't need to ask for an extension belt!


----------



## pichi

i had a BMI of 33 i think it was with my daughter and i'm now BMI 34 with #2. i'm 5'2(ish) and am a size 16-18. i've had no problems with either pregnancies up to now and had no problems in conceiving so we've been lucky :) 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/13.jpg
this pregnancy

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/395.jpg
last pregnancy


----------



## Mrs.B.

My 20 week scan was unclear , my notes say 'restricted by increased BMI' bahhh :(

but have to go back in 2 weeks to try again


----------



## maisie78

Mrs.B. said:


> My 20 week scan was unclear , my notes say 'restricted by increased BMI' bahhh :(
> 
> but have to go back in 2 weeks to try again

Urgh! I've got a feeling the same thing will happen to me next Monday, I'm bigger than you hun. I'll be 20+6 so fingers crossed she co-operates but my 12 week NHS scan was pretty appalling and the tech couldn't get the NT measurements so not holding out much hope for this one :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

maisie78 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> My 20 week scan was unclear , my notes say 'restricted by increased BMI' bahhh :(
> 
> but have to go back in 2 weeks to try again
> 
> Urgh! I've got a feeling the same thing will happen to me next Monday, I'm bigger than you hun. I'll be 20+6 so fingers crossed she co-operates but my 12 week NHS scan was pretty appalling and the tech couldn't get the NT measurements so not holding out much hope for this one :(Click to expand...

Its so disappointing! I also have anterier placenta which restricts view! Just my luck really! She did make me lie on my side so belly fell down to try get a better look. 

I've seen much bigger people than me have better results! :dohh: See if same thing happens in a couple of weeks!


----------



## pichi

how big are you Mrs.B if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Pre pregnancy I was a 22 on bottom and 18/20 on top (not big boobed). I havent really but weight on anywhere other than my belly so far in the pregnancy.

My avatar was me at 19+2. this was me at 5+6 for comparison, i had already bloated out on my belly, due to what i thought was the clomid, but may have been preg bloat. but this wasnt far off my normal size, just a little more bloated
 



Attached Files:







5+6.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## pichi

you really don't look like a 22 on the bottom hun. all my excess now sits in my 'overhang' which was created after having my c-section :(

i've told myself that enough is enough after this pregnancy though. i'm getting my finger out and do a kick start exercising routine. i've been saying this for ages but i really want to do it you know?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm 5ft 10 ish so its deceaving in pics I think

I too will be hitting the work outs once baby is out, I am more than fed up being big. If I hadn't fallen pregnant when I did they were going to put me on metformin and I was so excited to finally be able to lose some weight!


----------



## pichi

there is a girl on tumblr that has totally inspired me to loose weight and set up a weightloss diary with pictures to keep me on track :)


----------



## izzy29

U def don't look that size mrs b! Hopefully they get a clearer view next time. Maybe it was just the position of bubs an I think it really depends on who does it. The sonographers are so much better than the doctors.


----------



## Beankeeper

Hi, can I join this thread too? I was told at my booking appt that my bmi was 37, however when I calculate it, it's 34.7, which is the same as what the gym tell me- a little annoying. I found the appointment a little over the top on the weight issue, bmi is just body mass, it doesn't factor in muscle & bone density. I've always been "overweight" (or obese) on this scale, even when I was a slim uk size 12. 
I'm well aware that my weight is higher than it should be, but you'd think the midwife thought I had intentionally put on weight to endanger my baby. She put a sticker on my notes to indicate that I was obese, and when I asked her how I could reduce my blood pressure (which is still in the 'normal' range), she was like "I don't mean to be rude but you must know the cause of that". It was pretty upsetting, especially as we'd just had a really good scan & everything looked healthy.
I'm glad to have found this thread, some people in the health service can be so mean!


----------



## pichi

the midwife at my booking worked mine out as BMI 37! but its not that in my notes thank god because that's a bit of a difference :dohh: i havn't had anything mentioned regarding my weight though


----------



## mrswichman

At my ten week scan they toldd me i was too overweight to hear heartbeat at that time, then told me my blood pressure was up because im over weight....but my blood pressure is is usually very normal


----------



## maisie78

Mrs.B you def don't look size 22 bottom, you carry it very well, iykwim :) I'm a 20 bottom 20/22 top, big boobs and broad back :( I had decided enough was enough and started WW in Jan. I lost 14lbs in the first 4 weeks then found out Jan 30th that I was pregnant. I haven't put anything on and actually lost another 7.5lbs in Feb. I'm hoping this will stand me on good stead for losing weight after baby is born.

I hope your scan goes well in 2 weeks. I'm looking forward to just knowing she's ok, although judging by the dance party she's clearly been having today there is nothing wrong with her legs :haha:


----------



## vixxen

I guess i'm pretty lucky at the moment no one has mentioned weight issues to me except written down on scan reports 9 and mine is 42 and i am 5 ft 1.
I am seeing a consultant who deals in the larger ladies and her and the midwives who work with her are quite good!


----------



## chasemanzmum

I am 5'1 and 174lbs currently and don't look very overweight (just big boobed,lol). Most of my prepregnancy weights varied from 170 to 200 pounds. But for some reason even when 
I do eat what I should end up losing like 20-30lbs during pregnancy. My ideal weight is 100lbs and healthy weight is 120. So currently am 54lbs to 74lbs over what I should be weight-wise (according to BMI calculator am obese). But some women have a hard time conceiving and some don't.


----------



## chasemanzmum

mrswichman said:


> At my ten week scan they toldd me i was too overweight to hear heartbeat at that time, then told me my blood pressure was up because im over weight....but my blood pressure is is usually very normal

Don't you just love when instead of trying to help a problem. They attribute/excuse it as cause "one is overweight".That always made / makes me mad. Then it is an excuse not to treat the issue,grrr. :growlmad: LOL


----------



## Thaynes

I'm about 5'3 well 5'2.75 and around 200lbs. That makes my Bmi around 35. I haven't gained weight I've just lost so.. Still experiencing MS but hey. I have an appointment tomorrow so I'm going to see what they say. This is my second baby though. I can definitely tell my bump. Mainly because I usually carry my weight in the back. I was this size last time around and it didn't cause any problems so I'm not to worried. I will try to post a pic later. Great thread by the way. Makes me not feel so alone.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww thank you so much Ladies, I just love coming on here, noone looks down their nose! we cant all be skinny minnies :) xx


----------



## Thaynes

Me...
 



Attached Files:







WP_000024.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 57


----------



## FloridaGirl21

kind of shy, but my first bare bump picture to share!

this was at 24weeks with my two boys :cloud9:


----------



## maisie78

Lovely bumps Thaynes and Floridagirl, thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Jammers

Cute bumps ladies, I went to put on my jeans this morning and all the sudden they did not fit:nope:, granted I did just wash them:laundry:. So my sweet parents took me to get some preggie clothes and still somewhat big. I love the inbetween stage:dohh:


----------



## Rosered52

27 weeks! I feel as huge as I look, too.
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks.jpg
File size: 90 KB
Views: 16


----------



## tmmommy07

I'm so jealous of all the beautiful bumps!

I'm 21 weeks and I could probably still wear most of my normal clothes...they are only a little snug so I've gone to wearing maternity pants with normal shirts. With my son, I looked like I was having twins by this point!


----------



## mrswichman

I'm jealous. I can pull my pants up over my hips just cn not button them anymore... and my strechy pants are getting tighter and tighter too


----------



## mellyboo

My jeans are recently getting tight :(.. like too tight to even be comfortable in only when im standing there okay.. but its getting pretty warm out here warm enough to wear shorts and my shorts are fitting better then my jeans there actually comfortable like i can sit down and breathe! lol


----------



## mrswichman

Ok...So to all you ladies who have been through this before...when did it start getting harder to move around for you? when did your stomach muscles just leave haha...


----------



## starlightlynn

I have a high BMI and Diabetic(type 2), and getting Dr to listen does not help when she is an idiot.
My stretchiest pants feel a bit tight and only 14 weeks and 5 days. clothes been tight since 6 weeks(bloat mostly then), also my first pregnancy.


----------



## Jammers

Mrs wichman,

With my daughter I started struggling about 25 weeks started shoiwng 20 weeks. With this one at 12 weeks I was noticing my pants getting tighter but without any weight gain, and now at 14 weeks my pants are either quite snug or do not fit at all. I am a bigger girl dont know my bmi but am a size 24 if that says anything. 
Where in Ohio my husband is from milford and we lived in cincinnatti for 6 years just moved to Utah (where I'm from) 2 years ago:)


----------



## Jordans_Mommy

Hi Ladies ! This is my second pregnancy, my first was stillborn a year ago . I'm 5'6" 250 pounds size 20 . I'm already in maternity clothes thanks to my Mom who said I'm overdue lol . I have elevated blood pressure with both pregnancies and have tested high for gestational diabetes . I am being monitored closely for preterm labor which is how I lost my son . Btw I'm 13 weeks .


----------



## Leikela

Hi Ladies! This is a great thread! Pre-pregnancy I was about 207 pounds and a size 16 but I am now 222 and a size 18 (maternity). Eeeek!! 

I too am self conscious that I just look fat instead of pregnant! So much so, that I haven't taken any pics and don't plan to until I am sure I look preggo. Terrible, I know. Right now I am showing at 18 weeks, but it just looks saggy and rolly. :(

Anyway, when I get the nerve to take a pic of my bump, I will post it to you gals! All of you have gorgeous bumps though!


----------



## maisie78

Welcome to the new ladies :flower:

Jordans_Mommy I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Leikela I know exactly what you mean. I still don't look pregnant. In fact I think I look less pregnant now than I did at 16 weeks. I'm not taking pictures yet as I just don't see the point.


----------



## pichi

i fluctuate between thinking i look fat and i look pregnant. i have a horrible mothers Apron after my section too which before pregnancy my stomach was chubby but didn't have a ledge! so i feel rather self concious about that now :(


----------



## izzy29

pichi I have one of those aswell. I am hoping as my bump fills out even more that it lifts the shelf lol. If I have another section this time it will be down to my knees,lol. Lets hope not


----------



## pichi

yeah i was thinkin that too. i'm going to get a binder this time too so hopefully it'll pull my muscles in a bit. after xmas i'm doing an exercise boost too as i want to shed 3 stone+ in a year. i aim to loose around 5lb-10lb a month :thumbup:


----------



## izzy29

What is a binder? I am borderline GD, well my fasting numbers anyway so I am controlling my diet and exercising more so hopefully I wont be on much. Not that it will do much to help my stomach muscles but if I keep up some sort of fitness level I might feel better for it after. Maybe if we have another section the surgeon can give us a tummy tuck while we are on the table lol Although a bit of a waste of time maybe if we plan to have anymore babies


----------



## pichi

they won't do a tummy tuck if you are overweight. Sucks :( 

An abdominal binder pulls everything in after birth to help muscles. 

I feel very bleh today :( I just want to start exercising now >.< can't work on my problem area though until baby is here.

Although my bmi is over 30 I've had no problems, no GB, no high or low blood pressure - nothing. So I guess it just goes to show you can have a normal pregnancy with a bigger bmi. I was perfectly happy up to about 37 weeks that's when I started getting uncomfy


----------



## mrswichman

Jammers said:


> Mrs wichman,
> 
> With my daughter I started struggling about 25 weeks started shoiwng 20 weeks. With this one at 12 weeks I was noticing my pants getting tighter but without any weight gain, and now at 14 weeks my pants are either quite snug or do not fit at all. I am a bigger girl dont know my bmi but am a size 24 if that says anything.
> Where in Ohio my husband is from milford and we lived in cincinnatti for 6 years just moved to Utah (where I'm from) 2 years ago:)

Ooh we got alot in common...I'm from Cincinnati and also size 24. This is my first pregnancy though...I keep wondering when people will notice i am pregnant and not just putting more pounds on haha.


----------



## Indi84

I get so annoyed when everything is down to weight, I'm a 20/22 now and have heard the heartbeat every time and had fine scans so far, so I don't see why it is any different for anyone else? Ugh, I hate having to 'hold' my stomach up to get the scanner there though, I lost tons of weight last year, nearly a size 16 but have put it back on so fast. Already have plans for losing when baby gets here though!


----------



## flamingpanda

I find treatment depends entirely on the person. My midwives have all been lovely, and even when they told me I had to have the GTT due to a higher BMI they were lovely about it. Also when we went for our first scan and had my BP taken after by a nurse she told me "most women end up with the GTT, don't worry about it. Very few escape it". I felt so much better, she was so town to earth and put me at ease. It helped having read the scan notes and seen the tech had put down it had been a technically difficult scan due to my BMI of 36. I don't know why I let that bother me but it did take the shine off a bit. I don't have any problem with people telling me I'm overweight, it's not like I haven't noticed - I just think there are ways to say things without hurting people's feelings.


----------



## tmmommy07

Yeah, I lost close to 60 pounds last year too so making the decision to have another baby was a little difficult for me. I was once up around 400 pounds then got down to 309 before I had my son. By the end of the pregnancy I weighed 283. Leaving the hospital I weighed 271. Then I gained a bunch back. Believe it or not I'm one of the smaller members of my entire family! It really sucks that the healthy foods are so much more expensive. I'm 1 of 10 children and my parents made sure we were well fed but that also came with doing it in an unhealthy way. I struggle with just trying to eat right. Seems like when I've been pregnant last time and this time it's somehow been easier as I mostly crave salads!


----------



## maisie78

I had to see a Dr last week, I think he was a locum, because my midwife recommended a blood test to check my iron and thyroid levels. It's the first time anyone has made me feel bad about my weight. He didn't say anything overt it was more of a sneering way in which he asked me questions iykwim. Like I said I was still taking pre-natals because my diet probably wasn't as good as it should be and he looked me up and down and asked 'what is your diet?' An ok question in itself except the undertone was 'clearly you live on cr*p'. He then asked what my activity level was, again not a bad question for a Dr to ask if he didn't feel the need to look me up and down again like I had just been scraped off his shoe. To$$er! I wont be seeing him again! I'm quite aware that I'm big thank you and don't need it pointing out at every opportunity and if he had even bothered to look at my notes he would see that I haven't put any weight on at all and am actually lighter now than pre-pregnancy. 

That turned in to a bit of a rant, sorry :blush: It must be the heat making me crabby.


----------



## pnf85

just lurking about ... im currently over the 200 lb mark.. and pretty down about it.. yall seem to be good with NOT gaining weight-- yet i cant seem to stop :( if any of you are willing, can you tell me your pre-pregnancy weight, how far along you are now & how much youve gained? ..im only barely over 29 weeks and have gained almost 30lbs :(((


----------



## tmmommy07

My doctor has been great actually! He's the same doctor I had been seeing about my weight loss. In the first prenatal appointment he said this, "You know you are overweight and so do I but we aren't making that an issue every pregnancy can have any complications. Sometimes it's very difficult to be pregnant when you'd like to lose weight but don't worry about that right now. You focus on having a healthy baby!" There has been no mention of my weight since - thank goodness! The ultrasound people have been lovely as well. I always kind of joke telling them well I hope you can see through all my fat. They have repeatedly told me that it is actually quite rare that being overweight will affect the quality of the scan. And that poor/older equipment is usually to blame about poor quality of scans.


----------



## tmmommy07

pnf85 said:


> just lurking about ... im currently over the 200 lb mark.. and pretty down about it.. yall seem to be good with NOT gaining weight-- yet i cant seem to stop :( if any of you are willing, can you tell me your pre-pregnancy weight, how far along you are now & how much youve gained? ..im only barely over 29 weeks and have gained almost 30lbs :(((

I'm 21 weeks and 3 days. I was at 300 pre-pregnancy (I think...I'll have to check). I have an appointment today and I'll let you know how much I've gained...I'm sure it's a lot though! For some strange reason I've been craving taco bell (mostly for the mild sauce) and gas station hot dogs (which are disgusting usually but I've been satisfying my craving by going to the hot dog/root beer drive ins).:flower:


----------



## Starstryder

I love my OB, he is a bit on the portly side (mostly a belly) so he never makes comments about weight. The first time he in fact cautioned me to not lose too much weight as losing too much could be detrimental to the wee one.

Haven't weighed in about a week, we have moved house on Friday so the scale has been packed away lol. Last weigh in was 205 lbs though, but it seems to be evening out. I am losing though because the belly is getting bigger but other bits are getting smaller.

Oh and Hello! :) lol just realised I have been lurking so long that I forgot I haven't introduced myself yet...


----------



## Mrs.B.

I have gained 14lbs. Don't think thats good at this stage with my BMI already being 35 at booking. 

I just did this : https://www.babycentre.co.uk/tools/weightgain/ and it says i should gain 1st 1lb during my pregnancy, I am only half way and have almost reached that already :shock:


----------



## pnf85

few years ago i weighed over 300lbs .. changed my lifestyle, lost alot, and got down to 177-182) ..gained about 6/7lbs before i found out i was pregnant, now im at about 220.. very depressing :( i hate seeing the scale go up, and i try to be healthy but no lie i do have bad days .. like today, i drank 2 servings of choclate milk and ate a bowl of coco puffs (i mean, seriously!? ..cmon now idk why i did that.) but even when ive only ate around 12-1400 cals a day.. or had days when i had about 1800 .. or 2000 even! (which is recommended.. oh my) i cant help but pack it on, its soo upsetting-- i used to live at the gym though ..id work out anywhere from 40-70 minutes a day, usaully doing the elliptical burning anywhere from 400-700 cals.. i havent did that in 5 months or so though and i really think that could be a big reason why this weight has came on, ontop of the normal pregnancy gain..but now being close to 30 weeks, when i go the gym i dont last more then 25 mins or so on the elliptical ..im scared of over working myself and hurting the baby. i do walk everyday (correction, MOST everyday), atleast 30 mins to 50 mins or so ..but its more like turtle-mode sometimes, but its obviously not doin jack sh*t with helping the weight gain lol


----------



## pichi

from start of pregnancy to 13 weeks i've gained 2/3lb which i think is ok... i think. i've never been over 200lb (i'm like 188 now?) my ideal would be around 135lb. ¬__¬ god that's a lot to shift. one day at a time...


----------



## Thaynes

Eating healthy really is a hard thing to do sometimes. I've been working on it and making salads for dinner. It does help in the fact that usually all the crappy food makes me sick so I'm stuck with the health stuff. I really do hope to start exercising more vigorously after baby. I already walk almost every day but I can't say it has helped me but it does make me feel better.


----------



## pichi

that's why i am sorely tempted to get a treadmill - can run and watch the TV at the same time :haha:


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm 213 lb, and I haven't put on any weight since being preggo. I am concerned about my weight as I know my diet is far from perfect & I could do with more exercise. I'm going to try & walk more & go swimming, but I need a boost of energy levels. On hols next week, then I'm gonna kick start my new regime!
My BP is the higher end of the normal range, but baby looks healthy so far. I really hope we all have healthy pregnancies xx


----------



## Leikela

I was a gym rat before getting pregnant but rarely go now. I just have no energy! I did buy one of the Gazelle exercise machines as I am more inclined to hop on that while watching TV. After 30 minutes, I do work up a light sweat. I am going to try and stick to that regime. I worry about gestational diabetes! I know I need to exercise more and eat better. It is so hard when energy is so low.


----------



## pnf85

Until about 15ish weeks I was good with weight gain ..then EVERY Doctors visit over past 3 mos I went up 5/6lbs ..diet didbt really change but I was packing it on.. Even told dr it was worrying me and I wanted my thyroid chcked ..he said no..your pregnant ur gunna gain ..but if this happenens again by nxt visit on the 6th of June ..I might demand it


----------



## tmmommy07

Ugh, so I started out at 301 and they weighed me today and I'm at 325 at only 21 weeks. My doctor didn't say anything about it but still, ugh. At least my cravings are starting to change to healthier foods now. I still want taco bell with mild sauce and gas station hot dogs though. I'm sure I won't actually eat the gas station hot dogs as I know so many stations lie about how long they've been on but that doesn't stop it from sounding good to me!


----------



## Jammers

mrswichman said:


> Jammers said:
> 
> 
> Mrs wichman,
> 
> With my daughter I started struggling about 25 weeks started shoiwng 20 weeks. With this one at 12 weeks I was noticing my pants getting tighter but without any weight gain, and now at 14 weeks my pants are either quite snug or do not fit at all. I am a bigger girl dont know my bmi but am a size 24 if that says anything.
> Where in Ohio my husband is from milford and we lived in cincinnatti for 6 years just moved to Utah (where I'm from) 2 years ago:)
> 
> Ooh we got alot in common...I'm from Cincinnati and also size 24. This is my first pregnancy though...I keep wondering when people will notice i am pregnant and not just putting more pounds on haha.Click to expand...

I'm with ya although I put on a maternity shirt today and looked 7 month preggo lol mainly flubby with mayby a little baby :haha:. Loved Cincinnatti most my husbands family still lives there his dad in West Chester and mom in Evendale


----------



## TMT2012plus1

I'm 22, have been overweight my entire life. I weighed 340 at my biggest (Aug 2011) and over the last 8 months I've lost 80 lbs, currently 260. All of a sudden BAM - I got a BFP. My Dr. said it was probably a combination of my low birth control + losing 80 lbs... I'm really excited about the pregnancy now (I'm about 5 weeks - known for a week) but I'm TERRIFIED about gaining ANY weight back. I know you're suppose to gain some weight, but I've worked so hard to get some of it off. I'm really hoping after the pregnancy with breastfeeding, exercising and eating right the weight will come off again. Plus side is that with losing that weight my BP went from around 130/80 to 110/60, my resting heart rate is a lot lower, my glucose and cholesterol are in check.. all a very big plus for the little baby that's growing inside me.

I'm excited to have you all to talk to. I hate getting the fingers pointed at you when you're the "big girl" certainly when you're trying so hard to lose weight. I'm hoping for a baby bump quicker, most of my weight is in my butt and thighs, not so much in my stomach. 

I'll definitely post when I have one! :) Thanks girls!! :)


----------



## mrswichman

Welcome :D all my weight is...tummy and love handles haha and boobies...so might not show for a while :(


----------



## minties

Hi! I'm Michelle and I think I'/m considered beyond morbidly obese :(. I'm 105kg, I've been working out heaps and lost 5kg (I think that's about 11 pounds) since week 9 of pregnancy.

My midwife says I have to lose a lot more.

Here is a pic from today of my "bump", in some baggy maternity clothes. It's getting big already.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0339.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 57


----------



## TMT2012plus1

Hi ladies, 

I was just wondering when you were able to hear the heart beat the doppler and u/s (internal or external)? I'm having my first OBGYN appt at 7 weeks and I was just wondering if I'd be able to hear it. They said the doctor would be doing an u/s.

Thanks! :)


----------



## taterbean

TMT2012plus1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was just wondering when you were able to hear the heart beat the doppler and u/s (internal or external)? I'm having my first OBGYN appt at 7 weeks and I was just wondering if I'd be able to hear it. They said the doctor would be doing an u/s.
> 
> Thanks! :)

You won't be able to hear a heart beat at 7 weeks. They won't try, but you should be able to see a flicker on an ultrasound. I had an internal ultrasound at 7 weeks, and we saw a flicker. They didn't check for the heartbeat via doppler until 15 weeks. I was going every 4 weeks at that time. At 11 weeks, the doctor said they didn't try until 13 weeks for any patient. Enjoy your first ultrasound! It's amazing how that little blob you see is going to turn into your child!


----------



## destynibaby

TMT2012plus1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was just wondering when you were able to hear the heart beat the doppler and u/s (internal or external)? I'm having my first OBGYN appt at 7 weeks and I was just wondering if I'd be able to hear it. They said the doctor would be doing an u/s.
> 
> Thanks! :)

i heard the heartbeat at 7+3 on an ultrasound and ive found the heartbeat on my home doppler everyday since 10+5. im 5'8 and 234 lbs according to my weight at my last prenatal appt this past tuesday.


----------



## TMT2012plus1

destynibaby said:


> TMT2012plus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was just wondering when you were able to hear the heart beat the doppler and u/s (internal or external)? I'm having my first OBGYN appt at 7 weeks and I was just wondering if I'd be able to hear it. They said the doctor would be doing an u/s.
> 
> Thanks! :)
> 
> i heard the heartbeat at 7+3 on an ultrasound and ive found the heartbeat on my home doppler everyday since 10+5. im 5'8 and 234 lbs according to my weight at my last prenatal appt this past tuesday.Click to expand...

Did you rent a doppler? I was just looking for one, I'll wait a couple weeks to get it, but that would be SO awesome and a great piece of mind! :) Dr should provide us with one LOL it probably keeps us ladies from call 100x and scheduling more appts ;)


----------



## Cata

Hi :)

Well my BMi was 39.5 pre-pregnancy and now is 41.2 :wacko: Ive gained A LOT in my 2nd and 3rd months :cry: 2 kilos each month. I'm hoping next appointment will be better news. I'm 5.4 and 240 pounds.

My doctor doesn't seem very concerned and she is extremely tactful with the weight issue, she did mention that since I have no diabetes and my blood presure is good then we just need to keep it like that:happydance:

I would love to look pregnant instead of just fat, I always used control underwear to at least keep things into place lol but now that's obviously not a posibility and well I have this floppy belly that kind of hangs there :( hate it. Pregnancy is just making all that fat look more obvious lol it'a going to take a huge baby to fill all my space:dohh:

I heard my baby's HB at 6+0w :) it was an internal scan :thumbup:


----------



## afifirechick

I'm 5'8" and pre-pregnancy was 298. Thankfully I've only gained 3.8 pounds and my doctor is thrilled. I'm can still wear all my regular clothes, but I'm going to be needing some shorts soon. I'm 22w3d and still don't know the sex of the baby because its breech and stubborn, but we're hoping we'll find out soon :)

Just took this tonight since I realized I hadn't in a while:
https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q80/afifirechick/22w3d.jpg


----------



## Cheryl202

Hi ladies!!im around a UK 18-20 and have a BMI of 38, but I think If I cut my boobs off I would be 28 haha!!I was worried about not getting a bump or showing at all as i also carry some weight on my tummy.but for the past couple of weeks my tummy has been getting hard at the bottom and has been getting bigger compared to my baby bloat at the start. My midwife or consultant did not seem to think my BMI or weight was an issue,just that I will be put in the medium group at my delivery-might not be complication free but not really anything to worry about. I'm happy with that though cos I know it is best for baby and I x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good morning, thought I owuld share a recent photo taken yesterday at 21+1.

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0510.jpg


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Here are my pictures, 1st one is twelve weeks, 2nd one is 16 weeks and third one is today 19.6 weeks. (excuse the pjamas in the first two). I feel i just look fat right now, but i guess when i look at the three pictures i can see some shape developing. 

Dawn
 



Attached Files:







forum 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 38









forum 16 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 37









forum 19 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 52


----------



## destynibaby

TMT2012plus1 said:


> destynibaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TMT2012plus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was just wondering when you were able to hear the heart beat the doppler and u/s (internal or external)? I'm having my first OBGYN appt at 7 weeks and I was just wondering if I'd be able to hear it. They said the doctor would be doing an u/s.
> 
> Thanks! :)
> 
> i heard the heartbeat at 7+3 on an ultrasound and ive found the heartbeat on my home doppler everyday since 10+5. im 5'8 and 234 lbs according to my weight at my last prenatal appt this past tuesday.Click to expand...
> 
> Did you rent a doppler? I was just looking for one, I'll wait a couple weeks to get it, but that would be SO awesome and a great piece of mind! :) Dr should provide us with one LOL it probably keeps us ladies from call 100x and scheduling more appts ;)Click to expand...

I bought a sonoline B doppler from ebay. Only $52!
i always hear women say how their next appt drags and they cant wait. i almost missed my last appt because i forgot! lol i listen to my baby's heartbeat everynight before bed and every morning when i wake up.


----------



## Leikela

TMT2012plus1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was just wondering when you were able to hear the heart beat the doppler and u/s (internal or external)? I'm having my first OBGYN appt at 7 weeks and I was just wondering if I'd be able to hear it. They said the doctor would be doing an u/s.
> 
> Thanks! :)

At my 7 week scan, the embryo was too small to hear the heartbeat. You could see it flickering on the screen though. That was amazing!

The Dr. attempted to hear it via doppler at 9 weeks, but was unsuccessful. I heard it for the first time at 12 weeks during an external ultrasound. I have heard it on the dopper twice since then at follow up appointments.


----------



## pichi

at my early and 12 week scan the facility i went to for my scans didn't let me listen to their heartbeat - however, last pregnancy i heard baby at 8 weeks. This pregnancy i've been able to hear the ninja since 10weeks on an angelsounds :)

going to get on kinect Fitness to burn off some shite i've eaten over the past few days :haha: i really have to start calorie counting :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Here are my pictures, 1st one is twelve weeks, 2nd one is 16 weeks and third one is today 19.6 weeks. (excuse the pjamas in the first two). I feel i just look fat right now, but i guess when i look at the three pictures i can see some shape developing.
> 
> Dawn

Hey Dawn! Half way tomorrow! :happydance: I really think my bump grew loads between 20 and 21 weeks!


----------



## TMT2012plus1

destynibaby said:


> TMT2012plus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> destynibaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TMT2012plus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was just wondering when you were able to hear the heart beat the doppler and u/s (internal or external)? I'm having my first OBGYN appt at 7 weeks and I was just wondering if I'd be able to hear it. They said the doctor would be doing an u/s.
> 
> Thanks! :)
> 
> i heard the heartbeat at 7+3 on an ultrasound and ive found the heartbeat on my home doppler everyday since 10+5. im 5'8 and 234 lbs according to my weight at my last prenatal appt this past tuesday.Click to expand...
> 
> Did you rent a doppler? I was just looking for one, I'll wait a couple weeks to get it, but that would be SO awesome and a great piece of mind! :) Dr should provide us with one LOL it probably keeps us ladies from call 100x and scheduling more appts ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I bought a sonoline B doppler from ebay. Only $52!
> i always hear women say how their next appt drags and they cant wait. i almost missed my last appt because i forgot! lol i listen to my baby's heartbeat everynight before bed and every morning when i wake up.Click to expand...

Awesome! I just looked it up and I'm definitely going to get one. Does yours have a 2 MHz or a 3 MHz probe?


----------



## destynibaby

TMT2012plus1 said:


> destynibaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TMT2012plus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> destynibaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TMT2012plus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was just wondering when you were able to hear the heart beat the doppler and u/s (internal or external)? I'm having my first OBGYN appt at 7 weeks and I was just wondering if I'd be able to hear it. They said the doctor would be doing an u/s.
> 
> Thanks! :)
> 
> i heard the heartbeat at 7+3 on an ultrasound and ive found the heartbeat on my home doppler everyday since 10+5. im 5'8 and 234 lbs according to my weight at my last prenatal appt this past tuesday.Click to expand...
> 
> Did you rent a doppler? I was just looking for one, I'll wait a couple weeks to get it, but that would be SO awesome and a great piece of mind! :) Dr should provide us with one LOL it probably keeps us ladies from call 100x and scheduling more appts ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I bought a sonoline B doppler from ebay. Only $52!
> i always hear women say how their next appt drags and they cant wait. i almost missed my last appt because i forgot! lol i listen to my baby's heartbeat everynight before bed and every morning when i wake up.Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome! I just looked it up and I'm definitely going to get one. Does yours have a 2 MHz or a 3 MHz probe?Click to expand...

3 MHz.Good luck! I hope you have as much success with yours as I have with mine. Just dont get discouraged or freak out because you dont find it right away. I actually got my doppler at 9+1 but didnt find baby til 10+5


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hubby just felt baby kick for the first time Hes got a massive grin on his face 

Actually, thats the first time I've felt on the outside too!


----------



## pichi

aw yay. i miss those feelings - won't be long!


----------



## TMT2012plus1

destynibaby said:


> TMT2012plus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> destynibaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TMT2012plus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> destynibaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TMT2012plus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was just wondering when you were able to hear the heart beat the doppler and u/s (internal or external)? I'm having my first OBGYN appt at 7 weeks and I was just wondering if I'd be able to hear it. They said the doctor would be doing an u/s.
> 
> Thanks! :)
> 
> i heard the heartbeat at 7+3 on an ultrasound and ive found the heartbeat on my home doppler everyday since 10+5. im 5'8 and 234 lbs according to my weight at my last prenatal appt this past tuesday.Click to expand...
> 
> Did you rent a doppler? I was just looking for one, I'll wait a couple weeks to get it, but that would be SO awesome and a great piece of mind! :) Dr should provide us with one LOL it probably keeps us ladies from call 100x and scheduling more appts ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I bought a sonoline B doppler from ebay. Only $52!
> i always hear women say how their next appt drags and they cant wait. i almost missed my last appt because i forgot! lol i listen to my baby's heartbeat everynight before bed and every morning when i wake up.Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome! I just looked it up and I'm definitely going to get one. Does yours have a 2 MHz or a 3 MHz probe?Click to expand...
> 
> 3 MHz.Good luck! I hope you have as much success with yours as I have with mine. Just dont get discouraged or freak out because you dont find it right away. I actually got my doppler at 9+1 but didnt find baby til 10+5Click to expand...

I think I'm gonna wait till around 10 weeks to buy it, just so I don't tempt myself to check everyday and drive myself crazy! :) LOL


----------



## maisie78

Mrs.B. said:


> Hubby just felt baby kick for the first time Hes got a massive grin on his face
> 
> Actually, thats the first time I've felt on the outside too!

Aww wonderful! I was just telling OH tonight that I don't think it will be too long before we can feel her from the outside. She has really been giving it some welly this week :haha:


----------



## Courtfrog

24 weeks :) 269lbs eeeeeeeeeeeeeek

https://i47.tinypic.com/2mfhzmf.jpg

Growth... pre preg size 18 (u.s)

https://i45.tinypic.com/91m6ox.jpg


----------



## FloridaGirl21

TMT2012plus1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was just wondering when you were able to hear the heart beat the doppler and u/s (internal or external)? I'm having my first OBGYN appt at 7 weeks and I was just wondering if I'd be able to hear it. They said the doctor would be doing an u/s.
> 
> Thanks! :)

I think it depends on their equipment. I heard both babies HB's at 6w4d on an abdominal U/S machine. Then at 7wks we saw the hearts flickering on the DRs little handheld U/S machine. I found their HBs at home on the Doppler at 10w2d.


----------



## Leikela

Hi Ladies,

I have a quick question. I will be 19 weeks tomorrow and have yet to feel any kind of movement. Is movement harder to feel when you have more fat around your abdomen? I am currently a size 18 (US) and 222 pounds. I truly don't think I have felt anything. Anyone around my size that felt kicking by now or later? Thanks!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I am US size 18 prepregnancy. I felt my first movements that I was sure were movements and not just gas at 18+2. Do you know where your placenta is? If its anterior you might not feel anything til later on. Both of my boys placentas are posterior. I don't think weight or size comes into play unless your talking about feeling movements with your hand on the outside. I read that its your uterus wall and not abdomen wall that feels the first movements and this is why size shouldn't matter for the first movements.


----------



## Leikela

FloridaGirl21 said:


> I am US size 18 prepregnancy. I felt my first movements that I was sure were movements and not just gas at 18+2. Do you know where your placenta is? If its anterior you might not feel anything til later on. Both of my boys placentas are posterior. I don't think weight or size comes into play unless your talking about feeling movements with your hand on the outside. I read that its your uterus wall and not abdomen wall that feels the first movements and this is why size shouldn't matter for the first movements.

Thanks so much for the response! This is my first, so I have no idea what to expect. At my 12 week ultrasound they told me my placenta was at the top, on the opposite side of my cervix. Not sure if that is anterior or posterior? I have felt some "flutters" but they have been not frequent and only a few times within a week's time. I am not sure if that is movement or gastro discomfort! I guess as I progress, I will start to feel him/her on a more "for sure" basis. Again, thanks for your feedback! :)


----------



## pichi

I had AP with my first and didn't feel proper kicks till after 20w. This time I am getting flutters and taps at as early as 14 weeks


----------



## ChimChims

Lovely bumps, ladies! :) I still outsize you all, but I'm 416 now, where I was 479 when I got pregnant, so I'm okay with that. lol I need to take another bump pic - mostly I'm around the same bump size but more roundy.


----------



## Lola90

Hi ladies, I already posted this in another thread but I came on the other week because I was freaking out about never looking pregnant. I think this week is finally bump week! :happydance: 
https://i50.tinypic.com/30voryx.jpg


----------



## manchester1

Leikela said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have a quick question. I will be 19 weeks tomorrow and have yet to feel any kind of movement. Is movement harder to feel when you have more fat around your abdomen? I am currently a size 18 (US) and 222 pounds. I truly don't think I have felt anything. Anyone around my size that felt kicking by now or later? Thanks!

im about your size, maybe a little heavier, and i felt the baby first at 19+1...im not sure if it helped that the baby was in a breach position at the time so i felt it when there isnt so much fat, like above my pubic bone?


----------



## Leikela

manchester1 said:


> im about your size, maybe a little heavier, and i felt the baby first at 19+1...im not sure if it helped that the baby was in a breach position at the time so i felt it when there isnt so much fat, like above my pubic bone?

Hi, ah ok! That makes sense. I will find out the baby's position on June 14th when I go for my ultrasound. The weird feelings I think I am having are higher up and just above my belly button. I am carrying high though because if you press right above my belly button, it is very hard.


----------



## Thaynes

You are a few weeks ahead of me and I'm 203 but I can feel some movement. My sister though is about the same only she is 22 weeks now but she didn't feel movement until like 20 weeks. I think it just depends on your body. I've been pregnant before so I know what to look for. Don't stress over it. You will feel the small one soon enough.


----------



## NannyWhitney

I felt baby move around 15 weeks, and a good strong kick around 18 weeks. It was always very sporadic and light though. I had to be laying down very still to feel anything at all. 

Now she's moving non-stop and is so big that sometimes it hurts/is uncomfortable! You'll feel LO soon! It may take longer to feel baby from the outside, but trust me, that will happen too. I thought it never would, but now you can see her rolling and moving around through all my belly fat!


----------



## Leikela

Thanks everyone for the reassurance on feeling baby move! It helps! :)


----------



## Elainey

I feel like I'm actually starting to look a bit more pregnant now rather than just fat! We were away on holiday last week and I wore a dress for the first time in ages, and my belly actually looked bump like! I'm meant to be healthy eating though so I don't put on too much weight but we overdid it a bit on holiday (I couldn't drink the cocktails so I had one too many milkshakes!) so I'm about 6lbs heavier...eek! And its my birthday on saturday so no doubt that will be a day of yummy food. So back to healthy eating and slimming world next week!


----------



## Jordans_Mommy

Here I am 14 weeks and counting with son #2 :) 5'6" 250lbs
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0174.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 28


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies, wanted to share my 26 wk bump pic.. 26+4 here with my twin boys :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

This is me at 22+2

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0522-1-1.jpg


----------



## tmmommy07

Awe, I'm so jealous of all your lovely bumps! Mine looks like I've just gained some weight still. Oh well, I'm sure it'll look more like a baby bump soon!


----------



## ChimChims

Such lovely bumps, ladies! Mine has flabbed back out even though I'm still losing weight. I'm not sure why, b/c I can feel her down in my hip and up by the opposite bottom rib at the same time, so I know she's beginning to really take up room. lol


----------



## mommybear1977

Today I went to a function at my daughters school and I ran into one of the moms that I use to talk to a lot before our daughters ended up in different classes this year. She asked how I was doing and I told her I was 5 months pregnant. She told me congrats and you don't even look pregnant.

Yeah I know, I am just looking fatter....thanks....lol. I just laughed and said yeah I take a long to show because I am bigger...lol. :p


----------



## NannyWhitney

Great bumps! 

Here's my 18 week:

https://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh539/acthompson1/th_photo.jpg 
https://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh539/acthompson1/th_bellypic1.jpg
and 34 weeks for comparison!


----------



## Elainey

wow lovely bump! x


----------



## mrswichman

21 weeks and 1 day with Christopher...
 



Attached Files:







21w1d.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Hunneytot

pichi said:


> there is a girl on tumblr that has totally inspired me to loose weight and set up a weightloss diary with pictures to keep me on track :)




Mrs.B. said:


> Aww thank you so much Ladies, I just love coming on here, noone looks down their nose! we cant all be skinny minnies :) xx

I agree! I love this thread :) It makes me feel so much better to see women my own size. I was feeling rather down after looking at some of the other bump threads. Thank you so much for this wonderful place to post!!


----------



## Thaynes

It is pretty cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Kitty1979

I have a high BMI and at the hospital the nurse at my dating scan gave me a terrible time about my weight (in front of my hubby) it was very upsetting. Then I spent weeks worrying about it and mentioned it to my midwife at the GP surgery and she was furious, told me just to be careful not have McDonalds everyday that they are assuming that cause I have a high BMI (35) that I will have high blood pressure as well. Blood pressure was perfect. I think its terrible the way the hospital treated me, hate going there now!

Ive put on 17lbs so far have to say a sweet tooth has developed but apart from that I think my diet is prob better than before I got pregnant! 

Wish i had a photo to post, i think you look all great


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Hi :) I'm not sure if I've posted here before but recently I've been really down about my size. My pre pregnancy weight was high (uk 18 - 20) but since I've been pregnant I've gained about 5kg already!!! Maybe even more!!! My midwife wants to start me on a 'pregnancy diet' to help me safely lose weight while pregnant but while I'm doing that I have to have monthly scans, visit the anaesthesetist so if something goes wrong in labour due to my weight they have checked me over, have glucose tolerance tests, and see this nutritionist midwife every 4 weeks etc etc etc. 
I think the biggest thing that's getting me down though is not feeling any movements!!! I think I felt small movements the other night when I was laying on my back perfectly still but I can't be sure.... My friend who is a little over a week further along than me said she felt her first small kick about now and is feeling them now more and I haven't felt a single kick or poke :( I know because I am a larger lady and my placenta is at the front I will have a harder time feeling it and probably not feel much for a long time yet, it's just so upsetting because I would love to feel my baby now :( 
Plus, even though I'm 14 + 4 I look about 5 months pregnant!!!! I've always had a large tummy but it has kind of rounded off almost at the sides and got bigger at the front even though baby is still way down in my pelvis :s
Love all your bump pics btw, gorgeous!!!


----------



## Beankeeper

Kitty1979 said:


> I have a high BMI and at the hospital the nurse at my dating scan gave me a terrible time about my weight (in front of my hubby) it was very upsetting. Then I spent weeks worrying about it and mentioned it to my midwife at the GP surgery and she was furious, told me just to be careful not have McDonalds everyday that they are assuming that cause I have a high BMI (35) that I will have high blood pressure as well. Blood pressure was perfect. I think its terrible the way the hospital treated me, hate going there now!
> 
> Ive put on 17lbs so far have to say a sweet tooth has developed but apart from that I think my diet is prob better than before I got pregnant!
> 
> Wish i had a photo to post, i think you look all great




xCookieDoughx said:


> Hi :) I'm not sure if I've posted here before but recently I've been really down about my size. My pre pregnancy weight was high (uk 18 - 20) but since I've been pregnant I've gained about 5kg already!!! Maybe even more!!! My midwife wants to start me on a 'pregnancy diet' to help me safely lose weight while pregnant but while I'm doing that I have to have monthly scans, visit the anaesthesetist so if something goes wrong in labour due to my weight they have checked me over, have glucose tolerance tests, and see this nutritionist midwife every 4 weeks etc etc etc.
> I think the biggest thing that's getting me down though is not feeling any movements!!! I think I felt small movements the other night when I was laying on my back perfectly still but I can't be sure.... My friend who is a little over a week further along than me said she felt her first small kick about now and is feeling them now more and I haven't felt a single kick or poke :( I know because I am a larger lady and my placenta is at the front I will have a harder time feeling it and probably not feel much for a long time yet, it's just so upsetting because I would love to feel my baby now :(
> Plus, even though I'm 14 + 4 I look about 5 months pregnant!!!! I've always had a large tummy but it has kind of rounded off almost at the sides and got bigger at the front even though baby is still way down in my pelvis :s
> Love all your bump pics btw, gorgeous!!!

I do love this thread. I had a horrible time at the hospital too, the midwife wasn't at all sensitive or understanding. They told me my bmi was 37, although according to the gym & my doctors it's actually 34. I've lost 4lbs since then but am still eating fine. I have been referred to a dietitian too, so it'll be interesting to hear what they say.
Re movement, I think I have felt small movement from 15 weeks-ish, it's hard to tell if it's definitely baby, but I don't know what else it would be. I'm now 19 weeks and haven't had anything definitive. Just try not to let it worry you, you will feel your baby, and it will be amazing! I can't wait for proper kicks & for my DH to feel them too! Just try & enjoy it! Xx


----------



## Kitty1979

I didnt felt kicks from about 19 wks and now they are strong and the baby seems active. i have a friend who is 7 wks ahead of me and didnt feel any movement until 25 wks and she is a size 10! 

To be honest I hated the first hospital visit, felt like I was on a conveyor belt and no one had any time, as a first time mum I thought they could be a bit more understanding and they just seemed to be concerned about my weight and that I will need to see a consultant before the birth! Also, it wasnt nice having that conversationin front of my hubby, who loves me any size but still...... I`m not going to worry too much about it.

I have put on 17lbs and no idea if that is good or bad. I got married last Oct and I lost nearly 3 stone for the wedding doing slimming world and that is safe to do when your pregnant so thought I might try to pick that up again? 

Even with the extra weight everyone keeps telling me how great I look, LOL so I`m just going to focus on that x


----------



## Elainey

Kitty1979 said:


> I didnt felt kicks from about 19 wks and now they are strong and the baby seems active. i have a friend who is 7 wks ahead of me and didnt feel any movement until 25 wks and she is a size 10!
> 
> To be honest I hated the first hospital visit, felt like I was on a conveyor belt and no one had any time, as a first time mum I thought they could be a bit more understanding and they just seemed to be concerned about my weight and that I will need to see a consultant before the birth! Also, it wasnt nice having that conversationin front of my hubby, who loves me any size but still...... I`m not going to worry too much about it.
> 
> I have put on 17lbs and no idea if that is good or bad. I got married last Oct and I lost nearly 3 stone for the wedding doing slimming world and that is safe to do when your pregnant so thought I might try to pick that up again?
> 
> Even with the extra weight everyone keeps telling me how great I look, LOL so I`m just going to focus on that x

Its perfectly safe to do slimming world, just let your midwife know. I rejoined when I was just over 12 weeks and I'm 21 weeks now - I have kind of been maintaining the same weight which I'm more than happy with. It would be very easy for me to put on loads of weight and eat everything in sight but I'm happy to maintain! And even when I saw the consultant at the hospital last week she told me it was important NOT to lose weight and just maintain, and she was more than happy with me doing SW. 

My BMI is very high and I've just started feeling movements in my belly, very very slight but its something!


----------



## NannyWhitney

xCookieDoughx said:


> Hi :) I'm not sure if I've posted here before but recently I've been really down about my size. My pre pregnancy weight was high (uk 18 - 20) but since I've been pregnant I've gained about 5kg already!!! Maybe even more!!! My midwife wants to start me on a 'pregnancy diet' to help me safely lose weight while pregnant but while I'm doing that I have to have monthly scans, visit the anaesthesetist so if something goes wrong in labour due to my weight they have checked me over, have glucose tolerance tests, and see this nutritionist midwife every 4 weeks etc etc etc.
> I think the biggest thing that's getting me down though is not feeling any movements!!! I think I felt small movements the other night when I was laying on my back perfectly still but I can't be sure.... My friend who is a little over a week further along than me said she felt her first small kick about now and is feeling them now more and I haven't felt a single kick or poke :( I know because I am a larger lady and my placenta is at the front I will have a harder time feeling it and probably not feel much for a long time yet, it's just so upsetting because I would love to feel my baby now :(
> Plus, even though I'm 14 + 4 I look about 5 months pregnant!!!! I've always had a large tummy but it has kind of rounded off almost at the sides and got bigger at the front even though baby is still way down in my pelvis :s
> Love all your bump pics btw, gorgeous!!!

The only reason you wouldn't feel movement as soon is because of the placenta placement. Fat will not get in the way of you feeling your baby move from the INSIDE. After all, they're kicking your insides, and fat never prevents you from feeling when you need to pee or poop, or have gas, right? The only thing that fat will delay is feeling kicks from the outside, but that will come as well. I was worried no one would ever be able to feel my baby kick through all my fat, but we've been feeling her from the outside since about 24 weeks.


----------



## vixxen

When i was pregnant last at 32 weeks i put my tummy against bf and my little girl kicked him so hard he shot across the bed :haha:
He asked me what was that :dohh: men are so thick :haha:
He hadn't felt her that much before.


----------



## Leikela

I am really starting to feel baby girl move around now and a lot more often! It is a wonderful feeling. :)


----------



## psychnut09

Hey ladies, I am only 11w but was looking for some plus size momma's out there and came across this thread. Could I join or would you rather me wait til 2nd Tri? 
A little bit about me :) I am 22 and have a gorgeous little man Jaxson. When I got pregnant with him I was about 310lbs. I lost 30 during my pregnancy then lost another 30 afterwards... I have floated between 250-260 for the last year or so.. I lost a baby in Feb and decided to try again right away even though some people thought to comment on my weight being an issue! Which I know for sure it wasnt bc I was far larger with my son! Anyways we found out at the end of April that we are expecting again! I am 11+1 and have been doing "bump" pics since finding out at 3+5 but feel like I cant share on the reg bump threads bc I am far bigger than any of those ladies and would be so embarassed as I still just look fat. haha
Anyways hope you all are doing well and your bumps look AMAZING!! <3


----------



## Leikela

Welcome PsychNut! There is no requirement on this thread on how far along you need to be. Congrats on your 2nd little peanut! :)


----------



## psychnut09

Thanks darling. We are soo excited! I will share my progression and announcement photo's with you ladies :) (announcing on Thursday)
 



Attached Files:







announcement.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 24









progression.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 82


----------



## taperjeangirl

Hiya Ladies, hope you are all well ! Welcome to everyone new :) 

I am having my first ever struggle with my pregnancy and high BMI. Nothing is wrong and I am as healthy as can be and so is my LO as far as we can tell, I am just losing the will as I have zero support from my MW's and consultant about my want for a home birth :( 

I'm kind of fed up fighting now, I know it's my choice but I'd like to know I have their support but all i hear is negatives from them.

I've had 2 perfectly healthy pregnancies and deliveries before, last time I was actually bigger! They are doing the old "its your choice but we advise against it" 

The only reason is my BMI, they want me in hospital and monitored constantly which of course I do not want at all!!!

Just broke it to them the other day that I don't want any internals during labour too..... that didn't go down too well either but that's a whole other story LOL!!


----------



## psychnut09

Here in the US they wont even concider anyone that is overweight for a home birth :( I wanted one so soo bad with my little guy and even the MW you pay instead of having insurance pay wouldnt do it. So hospital birth that did not go my way is what I got stuck with... Boo! This time I am with a new Dr office that seems to do more of what you want and are less pushy. They are very understanding :) 
Push for what you want love. Your baby Your birth Your choice!! :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Here is my bump at 24 weeks. now starting to take shape, and sadly i see the etchings of lots of stretch marks coming my way - luckily i am not too vain so not bothered LOL

Last bump pic on this thread is page 33 for comparisson
 



Attached Files:







24 week pic.jpg
File size: 73.5 KB
Views: 31


----------



## annanouska

hi girls, havent posted in ages! 

im very obese i was 266 lbs (19st) pre pregnancy and had reduced from 25 stone! but ive put on atleast 2 1/2 i think during pregnancy :wacko: silly pcos and yummy foods! 

ive started worrying as LO is dropping a bit now and previosuly was in a near beat above my apron. alls im worried about is if my apron is squishing him? i feel some kicks underneth there now hes lower but im afraid the sheer weight of all that fat iwll be hurting him :blush: i dont really know who to ask about this so thought id as you gals xxx


----------



## taperjeangirl

aw don't worry , nothing will be squishing him! He's all safe tucked up inside :) 

Here is my bump at 34 weeks, it had kind of disappeared as he moved down!


and here is my bump at 36 weeks...... biggest baby bump I've ever had! Hard getting used to it this time :)


----------



## Beankeeper

Anyone else being told to lose weight? So far I've managed to lose 1kg since 14 weeks, but I'm worried that the weight is going to pile on. They've warned me that ifmy bmi increases, they'd have to check for clots :-/ The last midwife I saw was much nicer about it though.
Anyone successfully losing/maintaining their weight?


----------



## Jordans_Mommy

Beankeeper said:


> Anyone else being told to lose weight? So far I've managed to lose 1kg since 14 weeks, but I'm worried that the weight is going to pile on. They've warned me that ifmy bmi increases, they'd have to check for clots :-/ The last midwife I saw was much nicer about it though.
> Anyone successfully losing/maintaining their weight?

I've successfully maintained my weight of 250lbs . I work at a rehab facility as a CNA so I'm on my feet for 7.5 hours literally running or speed walking around the facility . My Dr has never said anything bad about my weight . Just that I'm st risk for gestational diabetes and we tested early and I passed so that was great .


----------



## psychnut09

I was told to only gain between 10-15lbs... I am trying to not gain anything but with being stuck on bed rest for now its been a struggle bc I cant do my normal jogging and swimming :(


----------



## LilOopsy

I got told at 21 weeks not to put on anymore weight now as I've reached my maximum gain

It's such hard work! Especially when I wanna eat all the time!


This is my 25w bump...


https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad240/rainydaysandoverlays/EMMYS%20THINGS/EMMYS%20BUMP/e452f82d.jpg

I started at 13stone 6lb... I'm now 14stone 8lb


----------



## pichi

You look just fine id say!

I feel a bit down in the dumps today about feeling like a blob. I hate this apron from Pixies delivery and just feel hungry 24/7! I just feel very fat and unattractive :(


----------



## Ichisan

Hello ladies :) Im glad I came across this thread as its given me a big confidence boost! Im a UK size 18 and also obese but my midwife wasnt very concerned and hasnt mentioned anything since my weigh in at my booking appointment. She did say I may need to have an appointment with a consultant but the hospital was happy with my history and said it wasnt needed which I was really happy with. Anyway here is my bump pic at almost 18wks :) I think its looking more preggo than fat finally!
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n594/HannahandIan/IMG_0183.jpg


----------



## annanouska

Liloopsy don't stress over u weight you look fantastic! I've put on more than u and I'm much bigger and not been told anything like that. I've tried to go with my body and not eat loads but if I am more hungry the. To eat. Taper thanks for reply- your bumps are v diff in the two pics mine is all high up but then this terrible apron which just hangs. Ive always accepted and tolerated it but right now it feels much lower and very heavy. I'm going to look into surgery once I've lost all the weight naturally don't want a band etc and had been doing well.

Just want him here safe and Then we can go out with pram on long fat busting walks and hopefully bf with burns 500 calories a day!!!! Xxx


----------



## Elainey

Beankeeper said:


> Anyone else being told to lose weight? So far I've managed to lose 1kg since 14 weeks, but I'm worried that the weight is going to pile on. They've warned me that ifmy bmi increases, they'd have to check for clots :-/ The last midwife I saw was much nicer about it though.
> Anyone successfully losing/maintaining their weight?

My BMI is very high (damn being a shortarse!) and I was referred to consultant care. The midwife has never really made an issue of it and when I saw the Dr last week she was also very nice and said that now isn't the time to be losing weight but its good to try and maintain. So I've managed to maintain up to this point (22 weeks) but I'm really struggling to not eat everything in sight at the moment!


----------



## tigerlilly

I hate BMI!


----------



## pichi

Me too :(


----------



## maisie78

Hi ladies :hi: Im quite surprised by the attitude some of you have had from your midwives/Drs. I'm much heavier than all of you. I have a BMI of 42 eek! I'm a uk size 20 bottom/22 top and to no one has really made an issue of my weight. I've done pretty well in that I lost 21lbs in my first tri and have so far only put 3.5lbs back on but that still makes me very heavy. My midwife hasn't weighed me since my booking in appointment. I did have to see a Dr at my 12 week scan but they were happy and now don't want to see me until 36 weeks. I feel really lucky as I'm always expecting to get some sort of telling off from healthcare professionals but they keep surprising me.


----------



## pichi

i've actually not had my weight mentioned to me at all by the midfives of im honest and i didn't last time either. they were happy that as long as i was keeping well, BP was fine, no GD etc... i felt like i was treated normally :) but, that doesn't help you feeling a bit paranoid at times you know? 

wow 21lb lost! that's amazing! was that due to MS though?


----------



## maisie78

That's good then, at least it's not that anyone is being awful to you. I hate reading when women have had midwives/Drs have a go about weight. I mean really what do they expect us to do about it while pregnant!

I didn't lose the weight through sickness. I was only sick once, just felt queasy a lot of the time. I think I just naturally have eaten less. I fill up a lot quicker than I used to and have gone right off meat so am probably eating more veg now than I used to.... Of course the distinct lack of wine in my diet hasn't hurt either :haha:


----------



## taperjeangirl

i didn't have any negatives about my BMI until I mentioned water and homebirths! 

i was weighed at booking then once more and had barely gained anything so that suited me! I haven't really put much more weight on apart from in my belly, it's huge!!! all baby though ;)

I reckon if I had just carried on and gone for a hospital birth they wouldn't have mentioned it again :)


----------



## chattyB

I've experienced this my booking in appt - I have a BMI of 30, so although on the higher side of "ideal", I don't class myself as, or feel too overweight. I'm a UK size 12-14.

MW started her lecture on BMI, healthy eating, exercise and restricting weight gain - explained that I'll be under consultant care and the consultant was a "demon" to women with a higher BMI. I was a midwife myself until 5 years ago ... She picked on the wrong gal!

I told her not to be so rediculous! If I'd walked in here with a lovely little BMI of 22 and lied through my teeth about my cocaine and alcohol addiction, all would be well in the world. Just because I have a slightly visible "risk factor" does it mean my baby is at more risk than one born with drug withdrawal / fetal alcohol syndrome? I think not! 

I eat sensibly, I exercise regularly, i dont smoke or drink, never used recreational drugs. Unfortunately I DO have PCOS which can predispose me to weight gain. 

I'll be explaining this again to the "demon" of a consultant too.


----------



## taperjeangirl

chattyB said:


> I've experienced this my booking in appt - I have a BMI of 30, so although on the higher side of "ideal", I don't class myself as, or feel too overweight. I'm a UK size 12-14.
> 
> MW started her lecture on BMI, healthy eating, exercise and restricting weight gain - explained that I'll be under consultant care and the consultant was a "demon" to women with a higher BMI. I was a midwife myself until 5 years ago ... She picked on the wrong gal!
> 
> I told her not to be so rediculous! If I'd walked in here with a lovely little BMI of 22 and lied through my teeth about my cocaine and alcohol addiction, all would be well in the world. Just because I have a slightly visible "risk factor" does it mean my baby is at more risk than one born with drug withdrawal / fetal alcohol syndrome? I think not!
> 
> I eat sensibly, I exercise regularly, i dont smoke or drink, never used recreational drugs. Unfortunately I DO have PCOS which can predispose me to weight gain.
> 
> I'll be explaining this again to the "demon" of a consultant too.

:thumbup: I think mine now knows not to mess with me too LOL!! Everything she said on the phone the other day i had an answer for, she did kind of give up midway through I think when i started questioning why she didn't know how to tell what stage of labour a woman was at WITHOUT an internal examination after 20 years experience!!!! :haha:


----------



## Beankeeper

My DH & I felt the baby today FROM THE OUTSIDE!!! I'm so excited!
It's just been a few wee nudges but definitely something. I was worrying I wouldn't feel anything for ages as I'm carrying a bit of weight on my belly but my bump is pushing through!
Just thought I'd share with you ladies x


----------



## pichi

aw that's lovely! can't wait to feel movement - proper movement!

i'm sure i've got an Anterior placenta again ¬___¬ i'll find out next week


----------



## Beankeeper

Apparently I have an anterior placenta, but it's quite high, and the movements we felt were very low. Probably the same reason I've been needing to pee so much! My LO has been tap dancing on my bladder!!


----------



## pichi

haha i feel mine wiggling quite low down the same as i did my daughter but no real big kicks or movements - everything is exactly like her it's quite freaky! only i'm slightly bigger this time. think with #2 bump shows quicker.

BUMP at 18+5


----------



## phineas

Pichi.. U look fab Hun and u really do not look over weight... Jealous! 

Bab has finally moved up for me and since sun I have only felt bab up high... Woohoo! I kinda miss my bladder punches hehe!


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm looking forward to the kicks getting stronger, although maybe not so much when I'm trying to sleep & directed at my bladder, but I'm starting to feel more pregnant, and it's just the best feeling! Sorry for going on about it though, I'm just so excited!


----------



## Beankeeper

Pichi, I just noticed the link to your pic, Phineas is right, you look great, and you don't look at all overweight! I'm jealous too!


----------



## pichi

Thank you Phineas - my BMI but be about 36 now (ish) it's because i'm short and carry all my weight on my hips, arse and thighs :haha: and i'm usually a UK 16-18 on the bottom.

i seem to always carry low so luckly baby never really makes me uncomfy - until the final 3 weeks then i feel massive haha.

40+2


----------



## vixxen

maisie78 said:


> Hi ladies :hi: Im quite surprised by the attitude some of you have had from your midwives/Drs. I'm much heavier than all of you. I have a BMI of 42 eek! I'm a uk size 20 bottom/22 top and to no one has really made an issue of my weight. I've done pretty well in that I lost 21lbs in my first tri and have so far only put 3.5lbs back on but that still makes me very heavy. My midwife hasn't weighed me since my booking in appointment. I did have to see a Dr at my 12 week scan but they were happy and now don't want to see me until 36 weeks. I feel really lucky as I'm always expecting to get some sort of telling off from healthcare professionals but they keep surprising me.

My BMI is also 42 and must admit i havent really had the telling off of some of the ladies on here have had either :shrug:


----------



## phineas

Even ur bum and legs look small though u sure ur scales ain't broke? I'll give u lend of mine to check but I took the battery back out ;) lol

Oooohhh look at that pic bab is super low! That is soo cool! U can nearly see in ur bump at the top the shape of bab pushing it out! That is cool! But still jealous at that pic lol

I'm hoping cause I hold my weight on my belly that I'll look slimmer as it becomes an obvious baby bump! My legs and boobs r just normalish whereas my belly... If I could cut it off I'd give half to boobs half to ass I'd be perfect barbie lol


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Just had our maternity photos done a little over a week ago! Here's a couple of our pics:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/ysa18.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/548786_487693277924306_529252313_n.jpg


----------



## mrswichman

just wondering if you could tell a difference in the 12 week photo from this weeks(22) ??
 



Attached Files:







21w1d.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 18









22w2d.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## niknik24

Hello all I've just read every page love the bumps.. I'm Nicole I'm only 8 weeks but am loving this thread my BMI is 30 I think...I have my 12 weeks scan on the 17th of July and very nervous about it... I really don't want to be told I'm I have to much belly fat to get a good picture in front of my OH... I started at 118 kgs but am down to 115kgs today just because I'm having a hard time eating.. 
So hello all :D


----------



## maisie78

Mrswichman I can see the difference especially near the top of your bump. No mistaking you're pregnant xx

Welcome niknik. I am a lot heavier than you and, yes, the tech did struggle a bit with my first scan but she wasn't horrible at all and only admitted it was because I was big because I asked her if that was the problem. Don't worry there seems to be more women having good experiences than bad on this thread xx

Eta: Yay!! I'm an aubergine (eggplant) from today :D Only 6 days to double digits


----------



## mrswichman

:D thank you...and the first one is 19 weeks...i typed 12 :dohh:


----------



## 1eighty

This is me at 18+3 (red jumper), the bump isn't that much bigger than my 11+4 bump (black vest top), but it's REALLY bump now and not just bloat.

BMI pre-preg: 34 :blush:
 



Attached Files:







18+2.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 28









11+4.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Leikela

Everyone's bumps look fabulous!!

As for weight, my Dr. has not said anything about it. At my first consultation, she just said this wasn't the time to try and lose any and that has been it. I have steadily gained 2-3 pounds at my monthly appointments and they haven't said anything. My blood pressure has been great every time as well. I too am glad they haven't said anything about my weight. I am sensitive. :)


----------



## psychnut09

Here is my little cinnamon from today :) I had a bad bleed last night and found out that I have a partial placenta previa :( Has anyone had this?? How long did it take to move up? I am on complete bed rest bc of it and my tear. They are worried about infections, did more blood and swabs to be sure that none are starting. Baby is good though HB was 164 :) 

I love seeing all of your bumps! Will put up my 12 week one on Friday :)
 



Attached Files:







11+6 4.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tmmommy07

psychnut09 said:


> Here is my little cinnamon from today :) I had a bad bleed last night and found out that I have a partial placenta previa :( Has anyone had this?? How long did it take to move up? I am on complete bed rest bc of it and my tear. They are worried about infections, did more blood and swabs to be sure that none are starting. Baby is good though HB was 164 :)
> 
> I love seeing all of your bumps! Will put up my 12 week one on Friday :)

I have placenta previa. They discovered mine at my 20 week ultrasound. Then I had a small bleed at 22 weeks. They are doing another ultrasound on July 2nd to see exact placement. I will post here if you like after the 2nd as to whether or not mine moved. I'm now only on pelvic rest and the obvious of don't be doing heavy lifting, moving tables, carrying my son (he's almost 5), things like that.

How far along are you? They have told me that 9 out of 10 previas will resolve themselves before the end of the pregnancy. Also, the earlier it is discovered the better your odds! My doctor said that about 98% of previas discovered before 20 weeks typically resolve - so the odds are in your favor either way. But, take it easy! Don't do too much even if and when they remove your restrictions.


----------



## psychnut09

tmmommy07 said:


> psychnut09 said:
> 
> 
> Here is my little cinnamon from today :) I had a bad bleed last night and found out that I have a partial placenta previa :( Has anyone had this?? How long did it take to move up? I am on complete bed rest bc of it and my tear. They are worried about infections, did more blood and swabs to be sure that none are starting. Baby is good though HB was 164 :)
> 
> I love seeing all of your bumps! Will put up my 12 week one on Friday :)
> 
> I have placenta previa. They discovered mine at my 20 week ultrasound. Then I had a small bleed at 22 weeks. They are doing another ultrasound on July 2nd to see exact placement. I will post here if you like after the 2nd as to whether or not mine moved. I'm now only on pelvic rest and the obvious of don't be doing heavy lifting, moving tables, carrying my son (he's almost 5), things like that.
> 
> How far along are you? They have told me that 9 out of 10 previas will resolve themselves before the end of the pregnancy. Also, the earlier it is discovered the better your odds! My doctor said that about 98% of previas discovered before 20 weeks typically resolve - so the odds are in your favor either way. But, take it easy! Don't do too much even if and when they remove your restrictions.Click to expand...

I had a major bleed on Monday night and it scared the pants off of me. And it would be wonderful if you could let me know how yours is doing! They say mine should move but bc of my tear it makes them nervous bc if it moves towards it it could make the placenta separate.. So now on complete bed rest... I am 11+5 but baby is measuring 12 weeks exactly. So dates are close either way.


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hi everyone, can I join? BMI 35....pregnant with my first.....I carry most of my weight on my stomach-am really worried about my first scan....will I have to lift my belly apron up for scan or will they scan through my fat? Midwife told me I have to see a consultant and try not to gain any weight. :-(


----------



## Indi84

I've had my scans along pubic line, under the belly fat, but never had a single person make a deal out of it, or even act like it's weird, don't worry :)


----------



## psychnut09

My scan on Tuesday I just lifted my belly a bit, she was very nice about it, they usually are :) I haven't ever gotten bad looks or comments for being overweight


----------



## Courtfrog

This is my 28 week bump!

https://i48.tinypic.com/971ly8.jpg


----------



## Leikela

MrsHopeful said:


> Hi everyone, can I join? BMI 35....pregnant with my first.....I carry most of my weight on my stomach-am really worried about my first scan....will I have to lift my belly apron up for scan or will they scan through my fat? Midwife told me I have to see a consultant and try not to gain any weight. :-(

Welcome!! At what week is your first scan? Mine was at 7 weeks and they couldn't see anything from my belly so they had to do a vaginal ultrasound. At 12 weeks, they were able to just go right over the fat, no problems. At 21 weeks, same thing. No issues. The only time the doctor had to move my abdominal fat was when she was checking for a heartbeat using a doppler at about 9 weeks. You will be fine, don't worry!

Courtfrog, great bump!!


----------



## mrswichman

at your very first scan depending on how far along they do vaginal...after that it's abdominal, and i have lots of belly apron(haha) and have no problem


----------



## Courtfrog

I was/am size 18, 274... Haven't gained but one pound... U/S go perfectly. I had a vag at 8 weeks.. And abdominal every other (about every 6 weeks) and never had an issues :)


----------



## TMT2012plus1

Got my doppler today. I'm 250lbs 5'5'' and 10w3d. I haven't found it yet, but only tried for about 10 mins. Has anyone else around my weight found there's early? I really want to find it, but I know it's harder because I'm obese. :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

Todays photo :)

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0007.jpg


----------



## TMT2012plus1

I heard it!!! :) YAYYYY!!! :) That was the best moment of my life!!! 163 bpm!! :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NannyWhitney

My bump pictures: 
https://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh539/acthompson1/bumpprogression.jpg

34 weeks:
https://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh539/acthompson1/photo1.jpg

And then 37 weeks:
https://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh539/acthompson1/photo1-1.jpg

Don't worry about not finding the heart beat on your doppler at home. Some doctors can't even find it because of how LO is laying. My last couple of appointments they've had trouble even though I'm full term, and it's not because of my fat! It just really depends on where the baby is and how they are turned.


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

NannyWhitney your bump pics are fab and all you other ladies, everyone of you 'look' pregnant I always seem to just look more 'round' lol. I'm so jealous.

Sorry haven't had a chance to look back beyond this last page but would love to join you ladies. I'm 5'4" 267lb and this is bub #3. I'm convinced it's another girlie too. I am 16 weeks on Monday and feel massive already. I'm going to attempt to add a photo using my phone, not sure if it will work or not but I will try.


----------



## MrsHopeful

Thanks...I'll be 12weeks so sounds like I will be OK phew


----------



## Wyndolyn

Hi, everyone! :hi:

My name is Wyn; I'm 32 years old, 5'5" tall and weighed in at 312.5lbs (about 22.3 stones). My BMI is measured to be 52, and I've been diagnosed with PCOS. I've been married for 12 years to the most wonderful man in the universe and we've been trying to conceive for a DECADE.

Now, I haven't yet had any blood work or an ultrasound, but I got two positives from home pregnancy tests and another positive from a urine test from the ER. (Which is where I was _trying_ to get seen for blood work and ultrasound, but they refused me, crying they were 'too overburdened.') At this point, both my husband and I are unemployed and living with my parents--as a result, we have no income, nor insurance. So, we've had to deal with the charity hospital--which is horrible, from all I can tell and from what I've experienced.

I'm scared to death. I've never gotten a positive from a home pregnancy test, ever. We've been trying for so long that I honestly thought I was barren, that we'd never be blessed with a child. Just when I was crying, lamenting bitterly over friends who recently announced their pregnancies, asking God why....it turns out that I HAD gotten pregnant. Of course, every bit of my much-scarred heart doesn't want to let me be happy about this, to dare to believe that I could bring a healthy baby to term.

I'm scared of so, so many things going wrong. At this point, I'm pretty sure that I'm past the point of an ectopic pregnancy, but there are so many other worries I have and waiting for my appointment date with the charity hospital's OB clinic is horrible. Just horrible. Imagine my horror when, on the 27th, I went to the charity hospital and registered for the free treatment (with notarized paperwork stating that neither of us, me or my husband, have any income)...and was told that the OB clinic wasn't a "walk-in" place--despite the fact that my mother had called them a few days in advance to find out what we needed to do, and the woman from the OB clinic said to "just come up to the 3rd floor," where the OB clinic is located.

I was devastated... And, scared. So, that's when I went down and drove around to the ER portion of the charity hospital in the hopes of AT LEAST getting some blood work done--to check my hCG levels, to ensure it wasn't ectopic and whatnot... After waiting for over three hours, they had me give them a urine sample, an hour and a half after that, they called me in for the "exam," which consisted of the ER doctor saying, "Welp, you're pregnant!" 

I tried to explain my concerns to him, but he seemed to think I was overreacting--which may be true, but ffs, I'd like to be safe rather than sorry. He kept asking, "WHY are you so concerned about an ectopic pregnancy? You're about 10-11 weeks along, based on your last menstrual period. Ectopics don't last past 8 weeks." I said, "Wellllll, I'm morbidly obese, I have PCOS, I've been TRYING to conceive for an actual DECADE, I'm closer to 35 than not, and I may NOT have conceived directly after my last menstrual period. I could be as little as six weeks!"

He did an abdomen pressing exam--from which I felt no pain--and told me it's normal for me to feel cramping, even all throughout the day, due to round ligament pain and the uterus stretching. To which I said, "Yeah, but it's really easy to say that and gloss over the fact that I might still have an ectopic pregnancy." He said, "The only way we can tell is if we do an ultrasound, and we're not doing one, today. I can get you a high risk appointment with the OB clinic, but it'll still probably be next week, at the earliest." I said, "Don't bother. They already put me off until the 9th of July. Is that soon enough for you?" He rolled his eyes and said, "Yes, ma'am." Then, he abandoned me. Didn't tell me to stay behind for paperwork or anything. So, I just left. I was so mad. Not even blood work?! :growlmad:

So, here I am. A week away from that appointment--after which I hope to have a good-news ultrasound and an actual due date (with which I can apply for Medicaid)--I'm going a little crazy. I'm trying very hard to just think positive thoughts and not freak out over anything. Stress won't help anything. Sorry to write such a long, rambling post for my very first one... But, I needed to get it all off my chest... And, around mommies-to-be that might be able to commiserate/sympathize with me.


----------



## mrswichman

That sound like a big load of crap...can't do an ultrasound beceuase you're concerned...it's kinda what they are paid for, yah? Anyways I think all you need to apply for medicaid is a paper written from doctor or something saying in fact you were seen and had a + test done...I wish you luck and hope this is your sticky bean :dust: :hugs:


----------



## mrs_cookie

hello ladies! i am what doctors call "morbidly obese" i am 5'6 328 lbs. me and my hubby had been ttc for about 5 years and as soon as we decide to just live life and not focus on getting preggo "bam!!!" i find out that i am indeed preggo! im 28 and this is my first pregnancy! im so excited. i cant wait to get a visible baby bump so that i can post pics here. im so blessed to have found this thread with other women on size such as myself. looking forward to chatting and growing with you all! big girls rock & be blessed :happydance:


----------



## mrs_cookie

ChimChims said:


> I hope I have finally gotten this figured out. This is my bump at 17weeks 2 days. I had been losing weight, so my fat got flat, but by 17 weeks as you can see I started rounding again. I'm bigger now but haven't had the chance to take a pic yet. https://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n70/LadyWells/100_2687.jpg
> 
> Well, I've lost a little more weight since then (ten pounds or so), but my belly seems bigger to me. Sorry the pic is so big - I haven't been able to shrink it down for some reason. *sigh* Also, I usually have long hair but had cut it all off to regrow over the winter since 'nobody will see it'. Found out I was pregnant a week later, and have been out in public to the doctor every week since! lol

very beautiful pic! i can definitely see your baby bump. i hope mines will be as defined at yours when i reach 17 weeks. i know alot of women who bump isnt vsible that are smaller than we are. so glad to see that we can rock a sexy baby bump also. u inspire me. thanks and be blessed :)


----------



## TMT2012plus1

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick question about the doppler.. did you ladies have a hard time finding it around 11w? I've tried probably 8x and I've only found my peanut 2x and it takes me about an hour. :( I think I just really suck at it.. haha. Any tips or advice? I usually find peanut when my bladder is REALLLLLY full.

Thanks ladies. I'm not worried about peanut, I just want it to be a little easier for find him/her!

Oh! Another question! When did you ladies start feeling flutters? I realllly want to! :) :) :)


----------



## mrswichman

Well your peanut is still so very small and being a bigger girl little more to go through...so might take a minute to find...but the bigger he/she is easier it'll become...also i felt flutters at about 14ish weeks...and now my little man just kicks away


----------



## izzy29

11 weeks is early, I think it was more 14 weeks until I was able to find anything on the Doppler. I felt flutters from 11 weeks but this is baby no 2 so don't know if that makes a difference.

Weighed myself this morn and I am back to the weight I was before I got pregnant. Still overweight but hopefully not as much to lose after baby is born. Being on a low gi diet and monitoring BS for GD as dd was over 10lbs if def helping. Ur I would so love to pig out. Scared if my sugars go over they will put me on insulin. This is the best diet ever, the threat of injecting. I have done so many diets before, swimmimg clubs, gyms and I have never been so motivated or stuck at it for so long. Saying that I have only been following it for 10 weeks but I usually fall off the wagon after a few weeks.


----------



## TMT2012plus1

Thanks ladies for the reply. I'm going to drink OJ tomorrow and see if I feel anything :)


----------



## pichi

I managed to get this Lille ninja pea at 10 weeks exact but it took a lot of work finding them. As I suspected I was told I have another anterior placenta so, this could well have been the reason you're having trouble finding peanut :) 

I find its best starting very low down and around your hips and roll the Doppler to cover every possible space :) they have so much room to move about too so they could be swimming off hehe. This is why my pea has been called ninja.

At my 20 week scan they were still being a ninja in hiding their bits! Lol I had a consultant appt too and my weight wasn't once mentioned which I thought it would be


----------



## Mrs.B.

GTT test in the morning. Can't wait for the boredom lol


----------



## mrswichman

GTT test? haha


----------



## Mrs.B.

Glucose Tolerance Test, for gestational diabetes


----------



## mrswichman

oh haha silly me...i got that coming on the 19th


----------



## Mrs.B.

Does everyone do the 2 hour test as standard? x


----------



## izzy29

Good luck. I did the 2 hr test about 10 weeks ago. Was borderline for fasting so they referred me to the diabetic team.


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

I had GTT with #1 but not with #2 I had my girls at different hospitals so it was different NHS trusts #1 Durham and Darlington and #2 Gateshead/Tyne and Wear. I'm having #3 at the same hospital as #2 and have been booked in for a GTT on 25th Aug. But you can refuse to have it and just ask them to check your urine and blood for signs of glucose and then if needed carry out a GTT. Tbh there not that bad and it either gives you time off work or a trip out the house depending on your current situation. For me it's to remind others I'm pregnant as now I'm on #3 and had no complications 1st and 2nd time it's like I have to fend for myself lol xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yeah gets me a morning off work lol :) My sister was borderline last year, hoping I don't follow suit, I like my white bread and rice :haha:


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

the mention of white bread has got me craving a tower of toast... Not good for heartburn though teehee x


----------



## chineyjn

Moved post to another forum!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Mrs.B. said:


> Does everyone do the 2 hour test as standard? x

i did the 1 hour screening, failed that and did the 3 hour test. Might be different cause I'm in the US though x


----------



## psychnut09

Hey ladies, been a while since I could get on. I am on full bedrest still! I wrote all about it in my journal if you want to take a look your more than welcome :) I hope you are all doing well! I am now 13+2 and still feeling awful from sickness! We have another scan on the 19th and are hoping that maybe we can get a peek at the gender if its visable. How early did you girlies find out??


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I think they can reliably tell the gender from 16 weeks onwards. 
Hope you feel better soon 





psychnut09 said:


> Hey ladies, been a while since I could get on. I am on full bedrest still! I wrote all about it in my journal if you want to take a look your more than welcome :) I hope you are all doing well! I am now 13+2 and still feeling awful from sickness! We have another scan on the 19th and are hoping that maybe we can get a peek at the gender if its visable. How early did you girlies find out??


----------



## Mrs.B.

Had my 4D scan today, was amazing and I love her!!

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/BABYBOND_1_12.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/BABYBOND_2_18.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/BABYBOND_1_9.jpg


----------



## Jolann

Beautiful pictures Mrs. B, last one in particular is very very cute!


----------



## TMT2012plus1

Can you tell the tiny bump difference between 10w and 12w?? I really think I can, it's small, but I think I see the difference. Am I crazy?? LOL :haha:

10w on the left, 12w on the right. 

P.S - please excuse my VERY dirty mirror!
 



Attached Files:







Bump #1 10wish.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 23









Bump #2 12w.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## FloridaGirl21

psychnut09 said:


> Hey ladies, been a while since I could get on. I am on full bedrest still! I wrote all about it in my journal if you want to take a look your more than welcome :) I hope you are all doing well! I am now 13+2 and still feeling awful from sickness! We have another scan on the 19th and are hoping that maybe we can get a peek at the gender if its visable. How early did you girlies find out??

We found out Baby A's gender at 15+1 and Baby B at 17+1.


----------



## Wyndolyn

Just wanted to check in with everyone and let them know that I had my first prenatal visit and everything went really well. No one said anything nasty to me, at all, about my weight. Everyone was really kind and supportive. Baby is in the right place and doing very, very well. Super active! I'm only 10+4, at this point--they kept thinking I was 12+4, but I doubted that I was implanted as soon as was possible, considering my ornery body.  Still, baby is doing really well, strong heartbeat and all, thank God! :D


----------



## Leikela

Mrs. B, awesome 4D photos!! Your little girl is adorable! :)

Wyndolyn, I am glad your first appointment went so well! Great news! :)


----------



## psychnut09

Thanks ladies! I will be 14+6 but baby is measuring about 5 days ahead so maybe maybe!! haha I wont count it as a for sure answer anyways but would be nice to have a small hint :) 
Going to put my 13 and 14 week pic up for you ladies (in order shirt on, then shirt off in order)! 
Hope everyone is doing well! <3
 



Attached Files:







13+0 shirt.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 8









13+6 shirt.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 10









13+0.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 9









13+6.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mrswichman

So today at work I had a man ask me, who knew i was pregnant and have talked to before, when my due date was i told him october and he asked if i was having twins...i said no and his eyes got big saying "well thats going to be one big baby" lol kind of made me in schock/awww at the same time lol

pictures are from 24w and then second is 5 days later at 24w5d
 



Attached Files:







24w 2.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 12









24w 5d.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

Hello ladies, I'm 17+5 and I just don't feel pregnant... I have no symptoms... I'm not feeling any movements yet, which is surprising as this is my third and I could feel Seren from 12 weeks. At my 16 week antenatal app. the midwife could only hear my heart be so assumed my placenta is on the front and told me not to worry as it was still early... but there was no issues with Freya or Seren and I was a lot bigger with Seren. My 20 week app is on 1st Aug and it can't come any quicker for me... just feeling a little sorry for myself I suppose *sobsob*


----------



## niknik24

Lovely bumps ladies..... M scan is tomorrow yay excitement plus hehe


----------



## xCookieDoughx

I think I've definitely popped but you can't tell a huge amount because of all the extra weight I carry on my stomach anyway!!! It does make me a little sad but there's nothing I can do about it now so I'll just have to live with it. But my middle to lower stomach is really hard and can hear baby's heartbeat further up now :) 
Got gender scan in 3 hours!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## tigerlilly

https://plussizebirth.com/gallery/babybumps


----------



## New2Bumps

HI :)

My bmi is 30 so just over the border for obese and about 3 stone overweight, though I've never been 10.7 stone since I was about 16!!! It's crappy wondering when the belly is bump and not just belly!!! Pre pregnancy I could have easily passed as pregnant with the right maternity clothes. I do feel like I've popped now but like to wait until 16wks until I dress the 'bump'. I'd hate someone to say awww how far along are you and I say 4months and they say woah huge bump for 4m so I hope my worries are the same as you ladies!!!
ETA: I'm 5'7 and 13.9 (pre preg same) dress size 16 bottom 18 top x


----------



## pichi

22 weeks bump. i think my backside is growing at the same rate as my bump! lol
 



Attached Files:







22-weeks.png
File size: 103.4 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Mrs.B.

These are my 28 week bumps 

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0043.jpg

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/282.jpg


----------



## Courtfrog

These are my maternity pics...30 weeks..


----------



## Courtfrog

https://i49.tinypic.com/1z2qb2e.jpg

and here is 32 weeks :)


----------



## babygirl89

Hi ladies i am 5 foot 1 and a bmi of 37 have a huge chest too, cannot wait to get a bump :) but feels like it wont happen for ages!!!


----------



## mrswichman

trust me babygirl i'm 5'3 with bmi i dont know...huge chest and i have a bump it pops...when you least expect it you cant do as much anymore as comfy as you had lol


----------



## Jo_Bean

Lovely bump pics ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.A

New2Bumps said:


> HI :)
> 
> My bmi is 30 so just over the border for obese and about 3 stone overweight, though I've never been 10.7 stone since I was about 16!!! It's crappy wondering when the belly is bump and not just belly!!! Pre pregnancy I could have easily passed as pregnant with the right maternity clothes. I do feel like I've popped now but like to wait until 16wks until I dress the 'bump'. I'd hate someone to say awww how far along are you and I say 4months and they say woah huge bump for 4m so I hope my worries are the same as you ladies!!!
> ETA: I'm 5'7 and 13.9 (pre preg same) dress size 16 bottom 18 top x

Hi.. Bizarrely I am the same weight and height as you and possibly the same number of weeks pregnant too!! My bump is very high, like baby has displaced everything upwards! I know I am looking pregnant even at just four months but then this is my second and I wasn't expecting to look this big so soon.. I keep trying to suck my tummy in but to no affect :wacko:


----------



## annie00

I don't know if I have any right to post her but I feel really huge !! 
I'm 5"2 and I weighed 160lb before I got preggo and I'm prolly 190 now.. Everyone tells me I look fat and not pregnant (mainly its my bf damn uncle)!! 
Just making me worried!! Btw yall have so cute bumps!!!!! https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/72ea22ca.jpg

Pic as of tonight


----------



## Mummyjessie

:flower:That's definitely a baby bump Annie. 
There is no mistaking it, ignore that guy!:hugs:


----------



## annie00

Thank you Jessie!! It just hurts my feelings and the sad part is he weighs like 600 lbs his self but I don't say anything to him .. 
It just every time I see him he talks shit and it gets old!! Kwim? Sorry girls! Just need to talk to someone who understand!!!!


----------



## Beankeeper

I agree, definitely baby bump! Don't listen to him, he's obviously trying to wind you up. I wish my bump was as defined as yours!


----------



## annie00

Thank u again!! I know but still pisses me off!!!


----------



## maisie78

Annie, that's a lovely bump! No way do you look fat. He's a tw*t, ignore him xxx


----------



## pichi

you definitely look pregnant!


----------



## kayyheyy

I love these bumps!!! i was about 180 before I got pregnant.. almost 200 now :( Ive gained way too much I know.. im 5'3''.. starting to get something.. a slight bump.. not as cute as you ladies though! i hope i POP soon so i can post a photo :D


----------



## kayyheyy

Courtfrog said:


> These are my maternity pics...30 weeks..

OMG that shoot is amazing!! you look gorgeous!!! wheres my darn pregnancy glow???:growlmad:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ladies, I'm thinking about knickers after the birth, any suggestions?? I was looking at disposable but don't think they do them big enough


----------



## pichi

the disposables are crap tbh. The ones i used after my section were Asdas' own big knickers in a size bigger than i usually get. the elastic isn't tight and yeah, they have a saggy bum but are comfy and don't dig in :)

would recommend looking into an abdominal band too as they're meant to be beneficial to your stomach muscles after birth. was meant to get one last time but totally forgot :dohh: 

a few comfy pairs of yoga trousers or joggy bottoms are also good because they're loose and can just be flung on :thumbup:
:flower:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks hun x


----------



## havingmyfirst

I think your pregnancy pics are gorgeous!


----------



## xteepeex

Hi all.

Haven't posted in here before, but I have a little question. I definitely still have a B tummy, but in the past week the top tummy has got hard. The bottom has been hard a little while, but now when I prod the top it definitely feels different. Does this mean under the flab the baby bump is coming? I'm 15+6, so still quite early I guess, but I just wondered if this happened to anyone else?

Thanks ladies - all your bumps are beautiful - I'm v jealous!!


----------



## Floralaura

Hi!
I am Laura, 29 and pregnant with my 3rd. I am 15 weeks tomorrow and have the joy of my GTT tomorrow morning as I got GD with my last LO. I was slightly bigger last time, was 16st 6lb at the booking in appointment and 17st 8lbs at full term and left the hospital at 16st 4lbs so lost 2lbs in the processs (bump pics here https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.320984060374.343119.844995374&type=3 ) 
This time I was 16st 1 at booking in and I am up to about 16st 4lbs 15 weeks in so ok with that so far, thinking of joining SW though to maintain if I can.
Just want to get GTT over with, I have no symptoms but had none last time and was a huge shock to get 2 MWs turn up at my house with the news :( So I am praying I escape it this time but I have little faith really. I also have been diagnosed with a fibroid that at my 12wk scan was slightly bigger than the Baby and having that is making me look bigger already-My fundal height was 16/17 week height last week already which could be the fact its my 3rd, that I have gorwn a 10lber last time so my uteus is just springing back to big mode or that the fibroid is growing still..wont find out until 20 week scan if its the fibroid though..I think thats it for me for now, I will try and get a current bump pic up tomorrow..


----------



## Leikela

xteepeex said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Haven't posted in here before, but I have a little question. I definitely still have a B tummy, but in the past week the top tummy has got hard. The bottom has been hard a little while, but now when I prod the top it definitely feels different. Does this mean under the flab the baby bump is coming? I'm 15+6, so still quite early I guess, but I just wondered if this happened to anyone else?
> 
> Thanks ladies - all your bumps are beautiful - I'm v jealous!!

Hi and welcome!

The hardness that you feel is your uterus. The farther along you get, the further it will move upwards as it expands. It is definitely a sign of your baby growing and you getting a bump! If you do research online, you can see how many inches it should be above your belly button depending on what week you are. :)


----------



## Jeninpa

Hi everyone! I am 5'7" & at 244lbs, down 11lbs since I got pregnant. I have been sick a lot & I feel full all the time. My tummy can be rolling & carrying on with pains trying to tell me I am hungry but my brain keeps telling me I am not hungry at all! So confusing! I am uncomfortable after eating for a good 3hrs so that is why I only eat a small amount & space it out 6hrs or more apart. I need to get a bump pic since I am finally getting one. Although I am "bigger" it is all spread out so I am curvy, my tummy was actually flat before about 2wks ago. My Dr hasn't said a word about my weight but I do plan to eat as healthy as possible so as to only gain the weight necessary for a healthy baby :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome everybody :)


----------



## dgirllamius

Just thought I'd pop in and show my bump the day I had my c-section. This was literally 3 hours before the op!

I was 85kg at the start of pregnancy and managed to get up to 99kg! Thankfully it was all baby as I was back to 85kg a few days after birth :D

It took some time for my bump to go from B to D shape, I'd say it started to look that way at about 30 weeks, maybe a bit earlier than that.

My little princess was 4630g (not sure what that is in pounds and ounces) so she was a big girl! I had many scans and two GTTs suspecting a big baby - they were right. I wouldn't change her for the world though, I love her little chubby cheeks!
 



Attached Files:







543191_4111451944290_1893764076_n.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## havingmyfirst

dgirllamius said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and show my bump the day I had my c-section. This was literally 3 hours before the op!
> 
> I was 85kg at the start of pregnancy and managed to get up to 99kg! Thankfully it was all baby as I was back to 85kg a few days after birth :D
> 
> It took some time for my bump to go from B to D shape, I'd say it started to look that way at about 30 weeks, maybe a bit earlier than that.
> 
> My little princess was 4630g (not sure what that is in pounds and ounces) so she was a big girl! I had many scans and two GTTs suspecting a big baby - they were right. I wouldn't change her for the world though, I love her little chubby cheeks!

Congratulations! I can't wait for our baby to arrive.


----------



## 1eighty

https://i536.photobucket.com/albums/ff330/beeper_spryte/252.jpg

25+2 and 99kg at last weigh-in (which was 24+3).


----------



## Ljayne

Bump yesterday at 35+6 :) xx
 



Attached Files:







528611_333268243431768_1861941439_n.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Pixles

So I said i would post! =) Fat or bump? Im about 18 stone! (252) Atm =D
 



Attached Files:







bump18+5.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 12









BUMP18+52.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mrswichman

looks bumpish to me...what is 18 stones? haha


----------



## Pixles

252 Lbs hun =) UK size 20/22 =) Sorry, I always forget im talking to people for ALL over the world.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Is anyone in the UK booked in for or had a consultant obstetrician appointment at 32 ish weeks??


----------



## Mrs.B.

Pixles said:


> So I said i would post! =) Fat or bump? Im about 18 stone! (252) Atm =D

I was about the same as you when starting, looks bumpy to me :)


----------



## britneybabyy

:)
 



Attached Files:







283610_376480052418684_453107391_n.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MrsHopeful

Hi ladies. I had my consultant meeting about my weight, no problems at the moment but apparently I am at a higher risk of several things due to my weight....she didn't nag me just said I had to eat healthily. Does everyone in the UK to a GTT? They haven't mentioned it to me but my blood sugar was normal at 12 wk appointment.


----------



## havingmyfirst

If you have a high BMI here you get 2 GTT one at 18 weeks and another at 24 wks. I think it's if your BMI is higher than 30


----------



## Mrs.B.

I have high BMI and I only had one GTT at 27 weeks, Im in the UK.

My results showed that I handled the sugar amazingly, so much so my test after the drink was loads better than before :haha:


----------



## Pixles

Ive a BMI over 30 and I only get 1 GGT at 24 weeks! I passed with flying colours last time! and hope to do the same again! ^^


----------



## MrsHopeful

Mines way over 30....havingmyfirst-where are you from? Seems lie its later in in the UK (so I havent escaped lol)


----------



## havingmyfirst

Channel Islands.


----------



## Ljayne

Yes I had to have GTT due to raised bmi at 28 weeks but it was fine. Also anaethetist and consultant, I have lost weight through hyperemesis and my bmi has gone down by 7. Consultant was funny wrote down a wrong much lower bmi I said no its not that its this he said are you sure, lol, he also said I didnt look big enough to see him! Done me a favour though as means consultants are dealing with my anemia and hyperemesis! Anaethestist said I had lost so much weight I was on the border of not needing to see him lol, said no problems with anything in labour no worries dont have to have an epidural and said he never says it but try and not loose anymore weight lol (tell bubba that!) 

I really dont get the point of these appointments but on plus side with the two extra growth scans at least baby is being monitored well :) x


----------



## Ljayne

Oh and a 36 week bump piccie x
 



Attached Files:







423480_334355803323012_1137055134_n.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hi, I have been following your thread for months, 12dpo today got a very faint cross on the clear blue test. Really really worried about what is going to be said about my weight...I am huge! We were not going to try till I lost some weight, but I guess it has happened sooner :). Any advice, i am from uk.


----------



## Leikela

I am in the US and everyone here gets the GTT around 25-28 weeks. My BMI is about 35 but my Dr. has mentioned nothing about my weight. (I am kinda thankful about that.) So far everything has been smooth with my pregnancy. I only took the GTT yesterday so I don't know the results yet. I hope I pass!


----------



## Mrs.B.

My BMI is 36 at starting weight. It gets mentioned at the beginning and had to be under consultant car (seen them twice) both times is just like a midwife appointment and the second time she wondered why I was there :haha: I have not been weighed wince the beginning. And the only time I've had my weight mentioned really is on my notes for my scans, says restricted view. But my midwife says thats unfair as it would be more restricted by my anterior placenta


----------



## Beankeeper

I've seen the dietitian & been told to try & maintain my weight rather than gain. So far I've only gained 1kg, which I think is about 3lbs, and to be honest, I haven't really been trying. So this week I'm *trying* to monitor what I eat & making sure I get enough fruit & dairy.
Nothing else has been said. I've not been told I'm getting a GT test, I have no family history of diabetes, and I see the consultant & get scanned at 36 weeks.
Someone mentioned epidurals? You don't have to have one if your overweight do you? No one has told me this.


----------



## Pixles

I saw an anastetics woman who checked me over for an epidural for labour. when i went into labour, i found out she had put on my notes, " Will need early epi line and drips in my hand, as WILL struggle with labour, WILL have issues" When midwife wheeled the drip needles in and i refused she lookd worried! Then after id had my baby litturaly 30-40 mins later she thankd me for listning to my body and not to a Dr because I had a perfect birth and the call for drips and epis were wrong! So no, you dont NEED one! at all! xx


----------



## Pixles

Bitsysarah said:


> Hi, I have been following your thread for months, 12dpo today got a very faint cross on the clear blue test. Really really worried about what is going to be said about my weight...I am huge! We were not going to try till I lost some weight, but I guess it has happened sooner :). Any advice, i am from uk.

Listen to your body hun! you will be fine! you can be big and healthy! healthy is better than skinny! =) xx


----------



## Beankeeper

Pixles said:


> I saw an anastetics woman who checked me over for an epidural for labour. when i went into labour, i found out she had put on my notes, " Will need early epi line and drips in my hand, as WILL struggle with labour, WILL have issues" When midwife wheeled the drip needles in and i refused she lookd worried! Then after id had my baby litturaly 30-40 mins later she thankd me for listning to my body and not to a Dr because I had a perfect birth and the call for drips and epis were wrong! So no, you dont NEED one! at all! xx

Ugh, I can't believe she didn't even discuss it with you! (well i can actually, but im being dramatic!) I really want to avoid having an epidural & will be making this clear to midwives & consultant. I'm at peace with not having a water birth but I would much rather try a natural birth (with gas & air) first before even considering an epi.
Why do they think it's even necessary? Why would an overweight person be able to cope less well than a slim Jim?


----------



## Pixles

Dunno hun, something about us being less fit! (compleatly untrue! As I walk up to 6-7 miles a day! and my skinny "healthy" friend cant even cope with a walk down the road!) Wanted to put an early in, because im too big for them to get it right in an emergency situation because theres too much fat! >.< so wanted to do it while I was calm and able to sit still! 

Im refusing any consultant care this time around, and im haveing a homebirth so they can stay away from my fat, unhealthy body with there drugs and needles! 

So, because were less fit i supose? Aparently 

Go for it hun! you can do it! xx


----------



## Beankeeper

Aahh, that old chestnut! Well they can keep their needles away from me too. What's the point in them giving us birthing options & allowing us to write a birthing plan if they're just gonna override with sneaky comments in our maternity notes. Grrr... Thanks for replying though :) x
All the best with your home birth! This is my first pregnancy so I think I'd be too scared at home. Who's going to be with you?


----------



## Pixles

Everyone keeps inviting themselves lol! My silly other half, my baby and my aunty wants in! lol. =) but shes being given things like. note takeing! and photos of baby after born. ect. makeing teas =) She missed my first birth by about an hr! lol. And so now, She wants in ^^ Id of never had a homebirth with my first, you dont no how your body responds and to me the idea of haveing some support if something goes wrong seem'd right =)


----------



## Beankeeper

Yeah, that's how I feel too, but all the best with home birthing! Very exciting xx


----------



## Ljayne

Where I am they routinely try make higher bmi ladies have epidural early throughout labour incase of difficulty putting it in later as they reckon higher bmi means more chance c section. I think its stupid personally! x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ljayne said:


> Where I am they routinely try make higher bmi ladies have epidural early throughout labour incase of difficulty putting it in later as they reckon higher bmi means more chance c section. I think its stupid personally! x

I'm just across the border (Wiltshire) and noone had mentioned this to me... I don't want an epidural, I want to be mobile... I guess I will find out more at my 35 week appointment


----------



## MrsHopeful

Welcome Bitsysarah!!
I am 17 weeks so guess I must not be having a GTT for a few weeks yet as they haven't mentioned it....ah. Well I'll go with the flow


----------



## Ljayne

It was the anaethetist who said to me but does seem different rules different nhs trusts x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ljayne said:


> It was the anaethetist who said to me but does seem different rules different nhs trusts x

Ahh I see. I had consultant appointment last week and she said 'I'll just go find out if you need to see an anesthetist' then came back and said no your free to go, and I've been put back under just midwife care. So maybe I've escaped it :) x


----------



## joygirl

I am so sorry for the bad news. My thoughts are with you and family.


----------



## realbeauty86

ChimChims said:


> I am so glad I am not alone! I probably outweigh all of you guys, much to my chagrin. I was 325 carrying my daughter seven years ago, and am under 440 with this one - down from over 500lbs at the end of 2010/beginning 2011. I've lost 42 of those pounds just since finding out we were pregnant. We've had infertility issues so I think the metformin may have helped, but what a blessing!
> 
> I had trouble birthing my daughter - I can't deny that - but only because the doctor didn't do his job and give me the ultrasound he said that we needed. Long story short I had her vaginally but she was over 12lbs and got stuck. The dr pushed her back in me twice so her head passed my pubic bone a total of five times in/out. It broke us both. During that time I was very healthy, had no diabetes or high BP or anything you'd expect. Toward the very end my BP krept up, but returned to normal after delivery.
> 
> This time around, at over 100 pounds larger and having been very traumatized last time around I have a new doctor... a team of them, actually. lol We're seeing four separate people to manage different aspects of this pregnancy. I'm having a lot of ultrasounds and all of the doctors and techs have been nothing but supportive.
> 
> ANYWAY... I am so, so thankful you girls replied b/c even if I do outweigh everyone I have felt alone and I am also sick of seeing all the negativity online about obese pregnancy. I can relate to being just fat and not looking pregnant, but my family knows my body changes, and that is good enough for that. :)
> 
> I got to thinking about it all today after mustering up the courage to post this post, so I wrote a blog on 'my big, fat pregnancy'. You are welcome to read it or not if you want. I'm just so thankful you are all here! :) Happy and Healthy rest of pregnancy to all!
> 
> https://thefluffymummy.blogspot.com/2012/03/my-big-fat-pregnancy.html

YOU ARE AWESOME!!! I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THE REAL PLUS SIZE WOMEN... I TOO AM OVER 350LBS AND WANTED TO SEE WOMEN ALSO LIKE ME. I KNEW IT WASNT ALL LITTLE WOMEN GIVING BIRTH LOL. ANYHOO... IM 6 WEEKS!! first child and nervous


----------



## mrswichman

realbeauty86 said:


> ChimChims said:
> 
> 
> I am so glad I am not alone! I probably outweigh all of you guys, much to my chagrin. I was 325 carrying my daughter seven years ago, and am under 440 with this one - down from over 500lbs at the end of 2010/beginning 2011. I've lost 42 of those pounds just since finding out we were pregnant. We've had infertility issues so I think the metformin may have helped, but what a blessing!
> 
> I had trouble birthing my daughter - I can't deny that - but only because the doctor didn't do his job and give me the ultrasound he said that we needed. Long story short I had her vaginally but she was over 12lbs and got stuck. The dr pushed her back in me twice so her head passed my pubic bone a total of five times in/out. It broke us both. During that time I was very healthy, had no diabetes or high BP or anything you'd expect. Toward the very end my BP krept up, but returned to normal after delivery.
> 
> This time around, at over 100 pounds larger and having been very traumatized last time around I have a new doctor... a team of them, actually. lol We're seeing four separate people to manage different aspects of this pregnancy. I'm having a lot of ultrasounds and all of the doctors and techs have been nothing but supportive.
> 
> ANYWAY... I am so, so thankful you girls replied b/c even if I do outweigh everyone I have felt alone and I am also sick of seeing all the negativity online about obese pregnancy. I can relate to being just fat and not looking pregnant, but my family knows my body changes, and that is good enough for that. :)
> 
> I got to thinking about it all today after mustering up the courage to post this post, so I wrote a blog on 'my big, fat pregnancy'. You are welcome to read it or not if you want. I'm just so thankful you are all here! :) Happy and Healthy rest of pregnancy to all!
> 
> https://thefluffymummy.blogspot.com/2012/03/my-big-fat-pregnancy.html
> 
> YOU ARE AWESOME!!! I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THE REAL PLUS SIZE WOMEN... I TOO AM OVER 350LBS AND WANTED TO SEE WOMEN ALSO LIKE ME. I KNEW IT WASNT ALL LITTLE WOMEN GIVING BIRTH LOL. ANYHOO... IM 6 WEEKS!! first child and nervousClick to expand...

Welcome to pregnancy :D it's a fun/tiring journey.


----------



## realbeauty86

So... now in my 7th week, were any of u ladies cramping or still cramping in this time of pregnancy?


----------



## mrswichman

if i remember correctly i did cramp a little bit but it did ease up...as long as they aren't sharp pain and bleeding does not occur, you should be "a-ok"


----------



## realbeauty86

Ok well im not bleeding so that's cool. Im just nervous because I was pregnant a few years back and had a m/c. I heard the cramping means your uterus or something is growing for the baby. I haven't been to the doctor yet


----------



## mrswichman

yeah...having a previous m/c puts thoughts in your head, i had one last year, so with this one i was nervous the whole time.


----------



## Beankeeper

I was definitely crampy at 7 weeks... And bleeding. But after a scan & check up everything was fine & LO is wriggling about like a crazy baby these days. I had more bleeding at 14 weeks, but again, everything was fine.

Pregnancy is a long, weird but wonderful journey. Wishing you all the best with yours :)


----------



## Peggy O

I am just what I call "normal big" (12/14 pre baby, 16 non maternity now) but I used to be SMO (Super morbidly obese). I can sort of relate to the big stuff and the pregnancy stuff...just not at the same time (This is my 1st kid) :)


----------



## babydoll888

Ho Ladies,
I am 17.5 weeks now, and I am also obese. I am 5'7" and weight about 270 lbs now. I previously lost about 40 pounds last year, but when I had a miscarriage in March I gained a lot of weight back. We lost that baby at 9 weeks, and it dated only 5 at the time. We convieved very quickly both with the baby we lost and this one (I've only ovulated three times, and we have 2 conceptions). I do not have high blood pressure, diabetes, high cholesterol, or anything else but a high BMI. I am active every day, and eat more fruits and veggies than my 155 lb husband :) Even with all that, I'm still considered high rish just because of my weight :(
I have been pretty disappointed with how the "pregnancy world" treats large women. In the city I live in (over 1,000,000 people, so by no means small) there is only one, that's right one, maternity wear store that carries plus sizes.
I am working with two other pregnant women, one who is due only 10 days after I am. I have to admit I am a little jealous of their obvious bumps. I think I look exactly the same. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that eventually my tummy will push out firther, and look a little more pregnant than fat.
I'm glad I found you guys. I think it's great to have someone who understands what it's like for us bigger gals at this time.
Thanks Ladies!


----------



## mrswichman

babydoll888 said:


> Ho Ladies,
> I am 17.5 weeks now, and I am also obese. I am 5'7" and weight about 270 lbs now. I previously lost about 40 pounds last year, but when I had a miscarriage in March I gained a lot of weight back. We lost that baby at 9 weeks, and it dated only 5 at the time. We convieved very quickly both with the baby we lost and this one (I've only ovulated three times, and we have 2 conceptions). I do not have high blood pressure, diabetes, high cholesterol, or anything else but a high BMI. I am active every day, and eat more fruits and veggies than my 155 lb husband :) Even with all that, I'm still considered high rish just because of my weight :(
> I have been pretty disappointed with how the "pregnancy world" treats large women. In the city I live in (over 1,000,000 people, so by no means small) there is only one, that's right one, maternity wear store that carries plus sizes.
> I am working with two other pregnant women, one who is due only 10 days after I am. I have to admit I am a little jealous of their obvious bumps. I think I look exactly the same. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that eventually my tummy will push out firther, and look a little more pregnant than fat.
> I'm glad I found you guys. I think it's great to have someone who understands what it's like for us bigger gals at this time.
> Thanks Ladies!

Welcome to the group. I try to ignore looking at the skinny pregnant woman, lol cause i do wish my bump had popped sooner...but now it's hear and i feel LO kicking constantly and i know he is okay...makes my world 100% better.


----------



## Peggy O

You have a nice bump! I think it's silly that we are bombarded with images of skinny models wearing fake bumps in ads for maternity clothes, no one really looks like that pregnant.


----------



## Mrs.B.

You will love your bump just as much as you look at those other people's bumps I've actually been surprised at how many people comment on how they like my bump and would want one like it if they were pregnant, considering I was a 20/22 UK pre pregnancy

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1347203218290.jpg


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey ladies, Im already a part of another plus size and pregnant thread but thought I'd say hey on this one too. Im 24, 5 foot 5 inches tall and weight 18 stone 7lbs (well did the other day which is about 263lbs) My BMI is around the 44 Mark, I walk a lot and don't eat too much rubbish but still don't manage to loose the weight. This is my 2nd baby.
Nothing has been said about my weight yet tbh but when it does get mentioned I'll get stuck in there first! With my first I ended up with pre-eclampsia but even skinny women get that so its not a huge concern for me "because of my weight". Hopefully I'll not put on too much weight as I know im supposed to but between 11 and 20lbs, and so far I'm doing well :D I actually dropped to 18 stone 3 at one point after I found out i was pregnant so to be back at my pre pregnancy weight is good in my opinion :D xx


----------



## pichi

this is my 30 week shot - i dont think i'm any bigger than my DD but i'm carrying slightly different ... that and my backside is bigger too :haha:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/30weeks.jpg


----------



## Kissel

:hi: I belong in here! 

My BMI prior to getting pregnant was in the low 40's. I had a back injury and was sedentary. I was mid-30's before the injury, so...I've always big. I lost 25 pounds in the month or two prior to conception and I've been losing weight throughout my pregnancy (around 20 pounds). I thought I would be able to see my bump by now, but nope! Well-I just look a little bloated, so maybe it's coming. :shrug: Aside from a really low appetite I just don't feel pregnant. My next ultrasound isn't until mid October, so I just don't believe that anybody is in there! The baby has been fine at all of my appointments, so I'm not terribly upset. I guess my weight is a blessing in disguise, though. I haven't announced at work yet and don't want to until I return from my leave for my injury. That would be hard to do if I was showing. I don't have diabetes and I get irritated when the doctors assume that I must have it because I weigh so much. :wacko: Stop testing me every other week! I don't have it! My biggest concern is my back since I am still in recovery mode from surgery. 

How much weight did everybody gain/lose by the start of second trimester?


----------



## mrsotoole

I am new to this forum so please excuse me for not knowing all the jargon.

My DH and I are having a donor egg transplant in November/December this year in Czech Republic. I have tried so hard to lose weight but to no avail. The doctor does not seem that bothered about my weight. The drugs I will need to take are not as strong as they would be if we were using my eggs.

I just feel that everything I read is so negative about women who have babies and are over the BMI level which is set at normal. I go to the gym and I am very active and I hope to God that this works as we have been trying for a baby for so long and the NHS even when I lost 5.5 stone and was 9lb off getting my BMI to 30 still would not consider us because I was over the golden age of 40. I am now 42!!

I have extreme polycystic ovarian syndrome and a blocked tube. DH doesnt have the best sperm count and so we have been against it all the way. The pcos does not help with the weight and I have been starting to get very anxious because i so want this to work. The weight I did lose 2 years ago has nearly all gone back on:-((

However, you have all given me faith and if I can lose a few pounds before the treatment then all the better but I am not realistically going to drop 7 stone in 10 weeks. Fingers crossed for 1st December when hopefully we have the transplant!! I will definitely be keeping my eye on this forum and keeping you up to date with my journey!!


----------



## Leikela

Kissel--I didn't truly start to show until around 20 weeks or so. Even then it could have gone both ways of me just being fat. Now at 34 weeks, it is undeniable. LOL Us bigger girls also don't start to feel movement right away either. I didn't feel kicks or true movement until about 22 weeks and this is my first. 

As for weight gain, I gained a lot in the beginning because I was so sick and I craved greasy foods and carbs. By the second trimester I had put on a good 20 pounds. Since then I have only put on 7 pounds. I no longer crave junk food and have been eating lots of fruits and vegetables. The Dr. hasn't even mentioned my weight, thank God! I too was healthy prior to conception. I worked out 5 to 6 times a week, took vitamins, drank lots of water and lost about 20 pounds. I was a size 14 when I got preggo. I continued to exercise throughout pregnancy which I believe has afforded me a healthy/non-complicated pregnancy. I hate people that assume because you are a bit fluffier you aren't healthy! There are many skinny people that are more unhealthy. Keep taking care of yourself and you'll be fine! :)


Welcome mrsotoole and all the best to you!


----------



## mrswichman

By beginning of second trimester i think i gained about 6-8lbs??? i cant remember exactly...and at this point ive only gained 18lbs +8 in retaining water...:( 
my little christopher bump today at 33w4d
 



Attached Files:







33w4d.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## melany

i'm probably bigger than most of you gals here, and I can say that at 23 weeks I don't look pregnant yet, just a bit rounder. I still have a B shape. BUT as far as kicks, i've been feeling them since 13 weeks! It's a myth that bigger girls can't feel kicks as early. The kicks REALLY ramped up since the 20th week and now it's keeping me awake!


----------



## mrswichman

his kicks never keep me awake or wake me up...but he does have some strong ones before bed lol


----------



## Kissel

I'm not terribly eager to feel all of the kicking. One of my friends described her son as "having a one man riot all night". :wacko: I just want to see the bugger. I'm sure I will confuse movement for gas or something for a while, anyway! :haha: I'm also pretty proportionate since I'm about 6 feet tall. I don't really expect to gain weight all over-more of a lower bump, but it's too early to tell. I'll probably just look bloated at 9 months at the rate I'm going!

mrsotoole-I also have PCOS and I had no problems with conception and a very uncomplicated pregnancy so far. I assumed that because of my weight I would automatically be considered high risk and be forced into a C section. My doctors don't seem to have a problem with my weight and have been quite pleased with my weight loss (although I get nervous about it from time to time). They have remarked that aside from my fluffy exterior I am very healthy. There is just one that insists I take glucola tests all of the time. It must really bother her that I can be so big and not have a bunch of medical problems. Jealous! :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

I have just weighed myself and at the end of my 1st trimester, I have only gained 1lb :D woo megga happy. With my first I think I'd gained almost a stone (14lb) by the end of the first tri! x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Best of luck mrsotoole and welcome kissel

I too have PCOS, luckily I got pregnant on our first round of Clomid, I just want ovulating so that gave me a kick up the bum and here we are :)

Today I am term!!! A watermelon!! So excited
I keep meaning to weigh myself but I don't want to get depressed


----------



## patooti

I'm another obese mommy. My BMI was about 33 pre-preg and I'm very short as well (5'1").

At nearly 20 weeks I'm still a little bit B shaped but top part of my belly is very very bump looking.

I also don't buy that being obese affects you feeling kicks. They are on the inside after all. I have been feeling twitches since about 15 weeks, and proper kicks started at 18.5 weeks and now at 19.5 weeks I feel full kicks even if I'm walking etc. I even have an anterior placenta and heaps said I wouldn't feel much. 

I've even felt kicks on the outside and hubby thinks he's felt one but that's only doubtful because just seems like LO doesn't kick while he happens to have hand on tummy. I'm jealous of skinny pregnant women because they look so cute and they have cuter clothes options. But this pregnancy (my first) is actually teaching me to appreciate my body for what it can do, not what is "wrong" with it!!! I have days when I'm scared about weight but mostly I'm seeing myself very differently these days.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Had no choice as got weighed at midwife! I've put on 2 stone :(

Term Bump =
https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1347535598805.jpg


----------



## Mrs.B.

So annoyed, just had a call from the midwife I just seen, due to my weight I have to go for a review at the hospital tomorrow. I got signed off from consultant care at the begining of Aug now they want me back!! How do they expect me not to put on weight whilts growing a human!! Upset right now

How can they calculate a new BMI when your pregnant. Thay can't. I will not be cooperative tomorrow I can assure them that


----------



## sethsmummy

Mrs.B. said:


> So annoyed, just had a call from the midwife I just seen, due to my weight I have to go for a review at the hospital tomorrow. I got signed off from consultant care at the begining of Aug now they want me back!! How do they expect me not to put on weight whilts growing a human!! Upset right now
> 
> How can they calculate a new BMI when your pregnant. Thay can't. I will not be cooperative tomorrow I can assure them that

WTF?? They are not supposed to calculate a new BMI during your pregnancy! Due to the whole fact that a lot of the weight is baby, water, extra blood, bigger boobs :S I'd be megga pissed off too huni. Get them told when you go in. x


----------



## Kissel

Mrs.B. said:


> Had no choice as got weighed at midwife! I've put on 2 stone :(
> 
> Term Bump =
> https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1347535598805.jpg

You have the best bump everrrrrr! :thumbup: I don't want to wait until third trimester to look like that, though. :haha: I need more patience or something!:wacko:


----------



## Kissel

Mrs.B. said:


> So annoyed, just had a call from the midwife I just seen, due to my weight I have to go for a review at the hospital tomorrow. I got signed off from consultant care at the begining of Aug now they want me back!! How do they expect me not to put on weight whilts growing a human!! Upset right now
> 
> How can they calculate a new BMI when your pregnant. Thay can't. I will not be cooperative tomorrow I can assure them that

It shouldn't matter. There's not much you can do about it now, is there? I hate how some doctors seem hellbent on crushing what happiness we do have. I was extra fluffy prior to conception and they still told me I should gain in the neighborhood of 15-20 pounds. If you happen to lose weight early on then it's a pleasant surprise, but there is no way that they can tell you to lose weight during third trimester. That is when everybody is supposed to gain weight! My doctors wanted me to lose during first trimester, maintain during second trimester, and gain maybe a pound a week in third trimester. The only reason that I have been able to do that thus far is because I have no appetite or desire to eat. No cravings, nothing. I can't wait until food is appetizing again. I keep telling my husband that the baby is eating my soul. He told me I must have a pretty hefty soul. :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks ladies. Sorry for the rant but it was more annoyance due to being signed off 5 weeks ago and now having to go back when they know your going to put on more at the end ](*,)


----------



## mrs_cookie

mrswichman said:


> realbeauty86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChimChims said:
> 
> 
> I am so glad I am not alone! I probably outweigh all of you guys, much to my chagrin. I was 325 carrying my daughter seven years ago, and am under 440 with this one - down from over 500lbs at the end of 2010/beginning 2011. I've lost 42 of those pounds just since finding out we were pregnant. We've had infertility issues so I think the metformin may have helped, but what a blessing!
> 
> I had trouble birthing my daughter - I can't deny that - but only because the doctor didn't do his job and give me the ultrasound he said that we needed. Long story short I had her vaginally but she was over 12lbs and got stuck. The dr pushed her back in me twice so her head passed my pubic bone a total of five times in/out. It broke us both. During that time I was very healthy, had no diabetes or high BP or anything you'd expect. Toward the very end my BP krept up, but returned to normal after delivery.
> 
> This time around, at over 100 pounds larger and having been very traumatized last time around I have a new doctor... a team of them, actually. lol We're seeing four separate people to manage different aspects of this pregnancy. I'm having a lot of ultrasounds and all of the doctors and techs have been nothing but supportive.
> 
> ANYWAY... I am so, so thankful you girls replied b/c even if I do outweigh everyone I have felt alone and I am also sick of seeing all the negativity online about obese pregnancy. I can relate to being just fat and not looking pregnant, but my family knows my body changes, and that is good enough for that. :)
> 
> I got to thinking about it all today after mustering up the courage to post this post, so I wrote a blog on 'my big, fat pregnancy'. You are welcome to read it or not if you want. I'm just so thankful you are all here! :) Happy and Healthy rest of pregnancy to all!
> 
> https://thefluffymummy.blogspot.com/2012/03/my-big-fat-pregnancy.html
> 
> YOU ARE AWESOME!!! I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THE REAL PLUS SIZE WOMEN... I TOO AM OVER 350LBS AND WANTED TO SEE WOMEN ALSO LIKE ME. I KNEW IT WASNT ALL LITTLE WOMEN GIVING BIRTH LOL. ANYHOO... IM 6 WEEKS!! first child and nervousClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome to pregnancy :D it's a fun/tiring journey.Click to expand...

I am 5'6 325 lbs so I am also one of the heaviest women on this post. I want you all to know that you are definitely not alone and congrats on both of your pregnancies! :happydance: This is also my first pregnancy and it feels great to have women that I can relate to while experiencing pregnancy and motherhood. I will definitely read your blog and I am looking forward to sharing in the progression of all of the women on here in their pregnancies. :hugs::flower:


----------



## mrs_cookie

Mrs.B. said:


> Had no choice as got weighed at midwife! I've put on 2 stone :(
> 
> Term Bump =
> https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1347535598805.jpg

I love your high bump! It is so lovely. You are looking great! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.B.

mrs_cookie said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Had no choice as got weighed at midwife! I've put on 2 stone :(
> 
> Term Bump =
> https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1347535598805.jpg
> 
> I love your high bump! It is so lovely. You are looking great! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Aww thank you, it has dropped a little but still looks high doesnt it!! Shes 3/5ths palpable! :happydance:


----------



## pichi

Mrs.B the midwife unit done the same with me (changed my bmi to what I was at 40+4!) they shouldn't do it :( I just hope it doesn't ruin anything for you :( I think your labor will be pretty straight forward especially since you've kept so well


----------



## Mrs.B.

thank you Pichi, I sure hope so :)


----------



## Beankeeper

Oh, I hope they don't do that with me! I've not gained too much so far, but this week I've been eating like crazy! I just seem to have an insatiable appetite at the mo. I've gained 6lbs so far but I haven't had a big appetite until now.

My (first & only) consultant appt is in 4 weeks so will see what she says.

It's completely unrealistic for them not to expect us to gain, up to 28lbs can come straight off once baby is born with the weight of our LOs+placenta+fluid.

Don't feel bad though, I'm under consultant care, I just figure I'm in the right place if anything doesn't go to plan :hugs:


----------



## pichi

The only reason I've been put on consultant care this time was because I am a previous section... My weight hasn't been mentioned and its 32. They made a mistake in my paperwork at my first appt saying it was 36! But turns out my height they put down was so wrong! I'm surprised your consultant led mrs b tbh... You don't look that big at all!

Even if you do gain in pregnancy it falls off after! I put 2 Stone on with pixie and the majority of that was away in 3 weeks!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thank Ladies, its just the too-ing and frow-ing that has done my head in. Especially as last time they didnt understand why I was there. Will see how tomorrow goes but they will be getting words if a waste like before:haha:


----------



## numommy2b

Leikela said:


> Us bigger girls also don't start to feel movement right away either.

I feel the need to correct this since I was so disheartened every time I read something similar. It is SO UNTRUE that bigger girls don't feel movement as early as thinner ones. Every women will start to feel movement between 16-22 weeks (especially if it's their first). I'm one of those reaaalllyyy heavy girls and it took me until 18 weeks to figure out that 'flutter' wasn't gas, haha. At 20 weeks this kid musta been trying out for a dancing competition. :thumbup:


----------



## pichi

Aw mrs.b :hugs: hope they give you some sort of explanation as to why they have all of a sudden changed their mind. Its probably nothing :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

numommy2b said:


> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> Us bigger girls also don't start to feel movement right away either.
> 
> I feel the need to correct this since I was so disheartened every time I read something similar. It is SO UNTRUE that bigger girls don't feel movement as early as thinner ones. Every women will start to feel movement between 16-22 weeks (especially if it's their first). I'm one of those reaaalllyyy heavy girls and it took me until 18 weeks to figure out that 'flutter' wasn't gas, haha. At 20 weeks this kid musta been trying out for a dancing competition. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree I first felt 'something' at 11 weeks something when I was say very still and when I described it to the midwife she said it sounds like baby. Then once I watched out for it I could feel it more and more often then got.stronger and stronger. And I have an anterior placenta


----------



## Beankeeper

I felt my first movements at 15 weeks. They were few & far between then but I also have an anterior placenta, so thought that may be why. It's much better now, getting proper regular movement, although its less appreciated in the middle of the night! DH was getting freaked out last night by the crazy strength & amount of movements that he was feeling!!


----------



## realbeauty86

Ladies is it ok to take antibiotics while pregnant? I have a terrible cold and now strep throat =(


----------



## sethsmummy

as long as theyr prescribed by gp they should be safe hun xx


----------



## mrswichman

always ask doctor before you take any meds hun...


----------



## tmmommy07

If your doctor prescribes them and knows you are pregnant, yes they are safe. I've had to have 3 rounds of antibiotics this pregnancy. January I had a severe respiratory infection, March I had strep throat, and just 3 weeks ago I had a sinus infection and my left ear was filled with fluid.


----------



## Leikela

numommy2b said:


> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> Us bigger girls also don't start to feel movement right away either.
> 
> I feel the need to correct this since I was so disheartened every time I read something similar. It is SO UNTRUE that bigger girls don't feel movement as early as thinner ones. Every women will start to feel movement between 16-22 weeks (especially if it's their first). I'm one of those reaaalllyyy heavy girls and it took me until 18 weeks to figure out that 'flutter' wasn't gas, haha. At 20 weeks this kid musta been trying out for a dancing competition. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Trust me, you are like the 10th person on this thread to say something to this effect and I posted that awhile ago. This is my first pregnancy so what the hell do I know? All I know is that I didn't feel any movement that was definitely baby until 24 weeks. Even that is stretching it a bit. I was just stating what I had heard from the medical community and from my own experience. Doesn't mean I'm right. Sorry to ruffle all your feathers over it! I didn't expect such a reaction to what I thought was a simple/passing statement or I never even would have said anything.


----------



## phineas

Lol I think it's summat that's wrote JUST to not make people worry less, so don't worry Hun! I've been feeling baby daily since 10 weeks but others don't feel til 20-24! Everyone's diff :)


----------



## chineyjn

I have a BMI of 40, I'm 26+1 with my first and only just started to feel proper kicks within the last week. Felt flutters / bubbles / tickles in my belly from about 18 weeks... but wasn't really convinced it was my boy until a few weeks later when I began to notice that there was some sort of routine to the times of day when I would feel it. My sisters and friends felt movement at different stages of their pregnancy - from 14 to 28 weeks! I guess it's just different for everyone.


----------



## Ready4Babe

I am not sure what my BMI is...I believe it was around 42 pre-pregnancy. I have put on 20lbs so far (from 268 to 288) and I am 5'6 1/2". I felt the first "flutters" (which to me felt more like an eye twitch does) at about 18 weeks and by 22 weeks felt FULL kicks and head butts and tumbles and whatever else he is doing in there! At 23 weeks my husband was even able to feel it!! I couldn't believe it!! 

I do have a question for you ladies though...I have PCOS and am insulin resistant. I was on metformin for about 2 years (even before trying to get pregnant) and my doctor took me off of it when I started my 2nd trimester. He doesn't believe baby should have it. I have my GD test at 28 weeks (in about 3 weeks). I am just curious if you ladies have ended up with GD or know people that have. I am super nervous about it. My doctor doesn't seems stressed about it either way. I am currently not high risk...my only problem is that I am overweight...everything else is normal and the doctor says all the numbers look "GREAT" every time I go in.


----------



## Kissel

Ready4Babe said:


> I am not sure what my BMI is...I believe it was around 42 pre-pregnancy. I have put on 20lbs so far (from 268 to 288) and I am 5'6 1/2". I felt the first "flutters" (which to me felt more like an eye twitch does) at about 18 weeks and by 22 weeks felt FULL kicks and head butts and tumbles and whatever else he is doing in there! At 23 weeks my husband was even able to feel it!! I couldn't believe it!!
> 
> I do have a question for you ladies though...I have PCOS and am insulin resistant. I was on metformin for about 2 years (even before trying to get pregnant) and my doctor took me off of it when I started my 2nd trimester. He doesn't believe baby should have it. I have my GD test at 28 weeks (in about 3 weeks). I am just curious if you ladies have ended up with GD or know people that have. I am super nervous about it. My doctor doesn't seems stressed about it either way. I am currently not high risk...my only problem is that I am overweight...everything else is normal and the doctor says all the numbers look "GREAT" every time I go in.

I got tested for GD at around 7 weeks because of my starting weight. There is a one hour fasting test and a 3 hour blood test if you fail the first. I had a bunch of sugary stuff the night before (honey chicken and cookies for dinner, then chocolate milk and granola for breakfast). Since I had no clue that they would test me that early, I wound up failing the first test by a single point. The doctor sent me for the blood test. You have to fast from midnight on and then they will draw your blood 4 times-once when you get there and once an hour after that. You have to eat a certain diet prior to testing (basically a bunch of carbs) and drink the glucola drink. It tastes like really sweet, flat orange soda. I wound up passing the 3 hour and the doctor I saw later said it really wasn't even necessary since I only failed the first by one point. If it came back positive then I would have to go over the the nutritionist. They place you on a special diet with the aim to reduce blood sugar. If you aren't successful on the diet (or your results are way off), then you will be given a monitor to check your blood sugar a few times a day. The finger prick doesn't hurt, but I'm not freaked out by needles at all. Having GD can put you at risk for having a larger baby and making it a little difficult to carry the big baby to term. It will also shift you over to the high risk category. I was a little bit irritated that the doctors are so insistent that I must have it because I am overweight :dohh:. Everything has come back negative and I have been losing weight, so they have laid off a little bit. I will get tested again at 28 weeks. If you test positive for GD then you should be monitored for a year or two after birth because you will be at higher risk for developing diabetes.

That's about all that I know. Hopefully there's some useful info for you in there. :flower:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Hi I too have a high bmi, 37. I have to see the consultant in about a months time and this scares me. I've lost weight so far as my usual craving for sugar has gone. The midwife I saw seemed utterly unconcerned by my bmi and said the consultant would almost certainly take one look at me and send me straight bak to midwife led care. I'm just not sure it can be that simple? I am in good overall health baring my bmi.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Mrs_Bump said:


> Hi I too have a high bmi, 37. I have to see the consultant in about a months time and this scares me. I've lost weight so far as my usual craving for sugar has gone. The midwife I saw seemed utterly unconcerned by my bmi and said the consultant would almost certainly take one look at me and send me straight bak to midwife led care. I'm just not sure it can be that simple? I am in good overall health baring my bmi.

Thats what happened to me, then got sent back to have a chat at 37 weeks and been dismissed back again


Hopefully only 2 more weeks :)

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0216_zpsaa98683e.jpg


----------



## MrsHopeful

I got referred to consultant at my booking in appt due to my BMI-saw the consultant at 13 weeks-my blood sugar was normal....I have high blood pressure so they just keep an eye on that but that's it-they have never weighed me since....they haven't mentioned GD test yet and I am 22 weeks.......but you may well just be sent away Mrs Bump. I was told I don't need to see the consultant again. (unless of course something changes).

I started feeling the baby at 16 weeks....it was only a few times a day at first but now at 22 weeks I feel a lot of movement at certain periods thought it the day.


----------



## sethsmummy

I have felt my baby for the last 2 weeks, just little flutters and nudges. Really felt it when midwife was listening to the heart beat and baby kicked the doppler :haha:

My midwife didn't mention consultant until i mentioned my fears of a labour and birth like my last. I see them on the 27th at 16 weeks, My bp has been perfectly fine so far and the only problem i have had so far is having ketone in my urine. x


----------



## pichi

MrsHopeful said:


> I got referred to consultant at my booking in appt due to my BMI-saw the consultant at 13 weeks-my blood sugar was normal....I have high blood pressure so they just keep an eye on that but that's it-they have never weighed me since....they haven't mentioned GD test yet and I am 22 weeks.......but you may well just be sent away Mrs Bump. I was told I don't need to see the consultant again. (unless of course something changes).
> 
> I started feeling the baby at 16 weeks....it was only a few times a day at first but now at 22 weeks I feel a lot of movement at certain periods thought it the day.

usually they take your blood at 24 weeks and then if your bloods are showing signs of GD then they'll send you for a GTT - or at least that's how it works in our area :) if it's first thing in the morning word of warning, don't have a sugery cereal and OJ for breakfast :haha: this is what i done as i was oblivious to the fact i was getting my blood tested for GD and it came back .1 over... needless to say my GTT was perfectly fine!:thumbup:


----------



## Ready4Babe

I just had to do a health checkup for my work insurance (we have to do it every year). They check blood pressure, BMI, cholesterol, triglycerides, and glucose. I passed everything with flying colors....except my BMI of course (they also don't take into account that I am pregnant, although I would have failed that anyway). My glucose (blood sugar) was 78....I know that is a good level...but does that indicate in anyway if I will pass my GD test in a couple 3 weeks?


----------



## sethsmummy

Ready4Babe said:


> I just had to do a health checkup for my work insurance (we have to do it every year). They check blood pressure, BMI, cholesterol, triglycerides, and glucose. I passed everything with flying colors....except my BMI of course (they also don't take into account that I am pregnant, although I would have failed that anyway). My glucose (blood sugar) was 78....I know that is a good level...but does that indicate in anyway if I will pass my GD test in a couple 3 weeks?

i think so hun, they would have failed you too if you had it xx


----------



## lizzieredrup

Hi everyone,

At my dating scan yesterday I was weighed and told that my bmi is 35 and because of this I will need to see a consultant and also take a glucose test at some point, this is all totally new to me, I have had 4 healthy pregnancies and never had a problem with weight. I started putting on weight back last Sept when I was pregnant but sadly had a MMC, I had awful MS where I had to eat often to help it, this pregnancy has been the same.

I just wanted to know about the glucose test, I don't know anyone who has had to have one and haven't got a clue what they do. Also what are my chances that they will stop me giving birth in the midwife run birth centre? I have given birth to all 4 if my children there but the midwife said it all depends on what the consultant thinks. As if putting on weight isn't depressing enough!


----------



## Mrs.B.

lizzieredrup said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> At my dating scan yesterday I was weighed and told that my bmi is 35 and because of this I will need to see a consultant and also take a glucose test at some point, this is all totally new to me, I have had 4 healthy pregnancies and never had a problem with weight. I started putting on weight back last Sept when I was pregnant but sadly had a MMC, I had awful MS where I had to eat often to help it, this pregnancy has been the same.
> 
> I just wanted to know about the glucose test, I don't know anyone who has had to have one and haven't got a clue what they do. Also what are my chances that they will stop me giving birth in the midwife run birth centre? I have given birth to all 4 if my children there but the midwife said it all depends on what the consultant thinks. As if putting on weight isn't depressing enough!

My BMI was 36 to start.

The glucose test is a fasting test, then you go in, they do a finger prick test and take some blood, then give you a sugary drink, like a lucozade, then you sit around for a set amount of time, I did 2 hours, then they take blood again. They check that your body is processing the sugar correctly :flower:


----------



## Kissel

The GD test isn't bad. I only drink water, so the drink was pretty repulsive to me. It's like a mix between powdered juice mix and flat soda-pretty much a liquid candy bar. The finger prick didn't hurt me at all. My test was 3 hours and I was a little irritated because they test your blood right away, but the techs wouldn't tell me if it looked high or okay. I had a nerve-racking 3 days waiting for results. :wacko:

If you fail it isn't the end of the world. You will probably get sent to a nutritionist and put on a special diet limiting sugars. If that doesn't help then you could be sent home with a glucose monitor and have to take several readings a day, possibly insulin. I was reading a thread over in third trimester about women who have GD. It might be a good read if you are even more curious.


----------



## sethsmummy

lizzieredrup said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> At my dating scan yesterday I was weighed and told that my bmi is 35 and because of this I will need to see a consultant and also take a glucose test at some point, this is all totally new to me, I have had 4 healthy pregnancies and never had a problem with weight. I started putting on weight back last Sept when I was pregnant but sadly had a MMC, I had awful MS where I had to eat often to help it, this pregnancy has been the same.
> 
> I just wanted to know about the glucose test, I don't know anyone who has had to have one and haven't got a clue what they do. Also what are my chances that they will stop me giving birth in the midwife run birth centre? I have given birth to all 4 if my children there but the midwife said it all depends on what the consultant thinks. As if putting on weight isn't depressing enough!


Hey hun the GD test is simple enough. I'm in the uk and when i had my last one down (in England.... I am in Scotland this time) I had to fast from midnight the night before, I went in for 9am when they took some blood from my arm. I was then given the juice drink (repulsive but not too bad tbh) then i was put on baby moniter for 15 mins just to check on baby. Then had to wait out the rest of the 2 hour wait in the waiting room. Went back in and had more blood taken and then went to the nearest cafe/food shop to pig out coz i was absolutely starving lol. x


----------



## Kyla

I had a GD test done with my first pregnancy. Very similar to previous poster, I had to fast from 10pm the night before and arrive at the hospital early on. The took blood by pricking my finger every hour for three hours and each time made me drink a sugary solution so they could see how well my body was processing the sugar.
The drink isn't nice - why can't they give you something nice to drink I do not know! but it's now awful. By the time they'd done, I also was starving and feeling a little faint through not eating, so I'd recommend taking something with you which you can eat when your test is done.
I've got to go for another test in October as my BMI is still high, good luck.


----------



## lizzieredrup

Thank you ladies, it sounds simple enough, I will definitely take something to eat after lol


----------



## vinterlilja

Bring something to do as well its a bit boring just sitting and waiting


----------



## littlepeterso

I need a moment to vent to my plus sized, soon to be mommas!!!

We had a follow up ultrasound yesterday for measurements. My MIL happen to be in town from Canada. She actually had the nerve to look at one of the pictures we brought home and said "looks like she is chubby already"!!! I about lost it.

A)How can something that weights 15 oz. be chubby

B)She was looking a cross section of the skull and it was all bone.

Maybe I am over sensitive being a bigger girl but holy cow what would make a grandma be so negative before LO is even born.

Later the same night she made a comment about the baby coming early and being here by Christmas. I am due January 26. My husband told her "Yea mum let's hope for a preemie that could have health issue...what are you thinking!" At least this keep us from getting any more comments for the night.

Glad that she has gone home now and we have our house back to ourselves tonight.

In lighter news....It is crib assemble night tonight!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kissel

littlepeterso- my MIL is similar. She hasn't really said anything negative about the baby. During our last visit with her, she said that the visit before I was "really bitchy" and she knew something was going on. She said nasty things to me during that visit, so I literally spent the rest of the visit in our bedroom until it was time to leave. During our latest visit her mother died, so I tried to be as nice as possible and every bit the perfect DIL. She has pretty much been feeling that I don't want kids and I was going to prevent her her favorite child from producing her favorite grandchildren. It couldn't be farther from the truth, but I was injured at work and out for over a year and had to get surgery on my spine. Obviously I had to wait to heal and she was holding it against me. Now she can't wait to move 3 states away and within minutes of us (and at least 7 hours away from her 2 other children and 3 other grandchildren). :dohh: She is schlepping down to visit for Christmas week, so I can't wait to hear what gems come out of her this time! :wacko:

My avatar is of my baby at 8+3. I think that my baby looks like a fat little mermaid and I love it! :haha: Of course the baby isn't going to come out supermodel thin-it's not healthy! Health is the number one goal and if your MIL is fixated on social conventions that make adults sexually appealing for your infant-she has problems. That's my opinion, though!


----------



## realbeauty86

Has anyone had a stomach ache. Like its a weird feeling. My upper abdominal section, when I push on it, it hurts? Does this mean something bad like should I go to the ER???


----------



## realbeauty86

Its been a couple days that its been like that


----------



## EmmaRea

realbeauty86 said:


> Its been a couple days that its been like that

Sounds like bloat, love! I had terrible bloat from about 8 weeks to 12 weeks. I was utterly miserable! It was painful! I thought surely it would be showing itself where I normally felt bloated, which was significantly lower in my abdomen, but no. My pregnancy bloat was all at the top, between my breasts and my belly button. No fun at all. My sympathies are with you!


----------



## realbeauty86

EmmaRea said:


> realbeauty86 said:
> 
> 
> Its been a couple days that its been like that
> 
> Sounds like bloat, love! I had terrible bloat from about 8 weeks to 12 weeks. I was utterly miserable! It was painful! I thought surely it would be showing itself where I normally felt bloated, which was significantly lower in my abdomen, but no. My pregnancy bloat was all at the top, between my breasts and my belly button. No fun at all. My sympathies are with you!Click to expand...

Oh lol... thanks! This pregnancy has my nerves bad lol. I try not to worry about too much. I thought it was gas, my bowel has changed and im not to happy about that either lol but thanks again


----------



## WholeHeart

So, my husband said he felt the baby move a couple of times this last week. I thought 19 weeks was a little early, especially since it's supposed to take longer if the mom's a bit bigger.... I finally decided that he must have really felt it, though, since right after baby made a bigger-than-usual movement he said "whoa!" It's our first baby, too. Has anybody else had the "rule" about movement taking longer to feel for larger moms turn out pretty blatantly false? I mean, from what I read, some women aren't sure they're feeling baby themselves this early on the first time around. And I was about 80 pounds overweight before I got pregnant, so you'd think it'd take a little longer for us if that's such a sure barrier.


----------



## Kissel

WholeHeart said:


> So, my husband said he felt the baby move a couple of times this last week. I thought 19 weeks was a little early, especially since it's supposed to take longer if the mom's a bit bigger.... I finally decided that he must have really felt it, though, since right after baby made a bigger-than-usual movement he said "whoa!" It's our first baby, too. Has anybody else had the "rule" about movement taking longer to feel for larger moms turn out pretty blatantly false? I mean, from what I read, some women aren't sure they're feeling baby themselves this early on the first time around. And I was about 80 pounds overweight before I got pregnant, so you'd think it'd take a little longer for us if that's such a sure barrier.

I have heard that and according to this "rule", I shouldn't have started showing for quite a while since my BMI started out over 40. I'm noticeably large at 17 weeks. Some crab told me in first trimester that I shouldn't expect to show until at least 20 weeks since I am so obese. Really? I haven't felt movement yet, but my doctor said that the average for any woman is 18 weeks. Some women have the placenta on their belly instead of closer to the inside of their ribs, so no matter their original size they will feel movement later on. I also think my baby is a bit lazy. At our last scan baby didn't even twitch. I thought it was dead, but the tech assured me that the heartbeat was good and strong.:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







430012_636773798561_2108994683_n.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs.B.

That rule was rubbish with me too, I felt her early 

Please send me labour dust, lol, I'm still pregnant...

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0247.jpg


----------



## pichi

Aw mrs.b have you had any cramps etc yet? Any signs of gearing up? X


----------



## Mrs.B.

No :( I had a sweep Thursday and she got some of my plug and made my bleed, so I thought that was promising, I lost a bit of plug yesterday morning but nothing in the way of cramping. I'm getting pains low down but it seems to just be baby beating me up rather than my body trying to get her out x


----------



## pichi

Aw im sure it won't be long :) she's obviously just very cozy in there. If you have a birthing ball bounce on that :) im sure near the end thats what my contractions on.

I've predicted this little one might be earlier than what pixie was (40+4)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hopefully not much longer! :)


----------



## sethsmummy

aww hun hopefully not much longer left to go. Plug going is always a good sign... usually means your within a week of giving birth! Like Pichi said try bouncing on a ball or going for long walks... anything where it allows baby to push right down on your cervix. Ball is the best as sitting that way opens your pelvis up more :D 

Good luck hun and let us know how you are getting on xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Ladies :) I'll do my ball as I can't walk without my hips giving in on me :( x

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1349523571111.jpg


----------



## WholeHeart

Good luck! It can't be much longer!


----------



## MrsHopeful

Good luck mrs B....hope baby B comes soon.
Thanks for the heads up Pichi.....got my test soon so will remember to have a healthy breakfast and no juice  i drank a fair bit of juice at first now I rarely fancy it....I drink more tea now (decaf) and mainly drink water.....baby must like tea and not juice hehe. Ohhh off to make a brew now.....


----------



## Ready4Babe

realbeauty86 said:


> Has anyone had a stomach ache. Like its a weird feeling. My upper abdominal section, when I push on it, it hurts? Does this mean something bad like should I go to the ER???

Mine hurt around when I started my 2nd trimester. The doctor told me it was just your organs moving up allowing room for baby and perfectly normal. :)


----------



## realbeauty86

Hello ladies... I have to post an update for this forum, i forget I have to main ones. I have my ultrasound yesterday and I was so excited. The baby was moving aroung like he/she was hyper on sugar... then the baby wanted to play hide and seek... it was funny to look at but she wasnt able to get a good picture.... all you can see on the one I have is the stomach and head... Im not disappointed though because i enjoyed watching on the screen =D I am also now in my second trimester, super happy about that =D How's everyone doing? I see no ones writing lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry Ladies, just realised I didn't update you all!!

On 11 October at 41 weeks pregnant I became a mummy to a very beautiful baby girl. Elyssa Mae was born at 14:19 weighing 8lbs exactly.

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0577.jpg

1 week old..

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/DSC03946.jpg

Belly pics, 5+6 at the top, 41+0 (in labour) on the right, and 1 week postpartum at the bottom.. got some work to do :winkwink:

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/PhotoGrid_1350585651643.jpg

Lots more pics in my journal xx


----------



## realbeauty86

awww... congrats... beautiful baby =D


----------



## Bitsysarah

Congratulations!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Congratulations. Such a cutie!

Quick question ladies. I have been advised to try and not gain weight in my pregnancy. Does this mean the weight of me plus the baby, or the weight of me alone?


----------



## vinterlilja

Congratulations she a beautiful  how was birth ? Xx


----------



## mrswichman

Christopher Richard was born Monday October 22nd at 8:56a.m VIA ELCS. He weighed 9lb. 1oz. and is 21.06" long.
First picture is of me at 39w2d morning of elcs.
Second is Christopher right after they gave him to daddy.
Third is Christopher wide eyed 1day old.
Fourth is Christopher and daddy late in the night after feeding.
 



Attached Files:







the morning of the c-section 39w2d.jpg
File size: 2.1 KB
Views: 113









first picture after c section.jpg
File size: 2.1 KB
Views: 105









christopher 1day.jpg
File size: 2.7 KB
Views: 105









proud daddy.jpg
File size: 2.1 KB
Views: 114


----------



## starshinebby

Hey everyone! I'm rather overweight myself, weighing in at 285lbs and it regularly fluctuates. My weight sometimes upsets me as I know I probably won't have a bump any time soon (I'm 13 weeks today) and I haven't even taken any bump pictures because it's all fat to me right now. -sigh-

All my tests have come back normal, nothing's wrong with me or the baby and they haven't mentioned me being at a higher risk for anything yet (but I'm sure they will). I'll probably start taking regular bump pictures now that I'm in my second trimester, and hopefully all this eating right and exercising will start to pay off. 

Anyway, congatulations to all you beautiful ladies that have recently given birth to your adorable babies. I wish you all the best.


----------



## mrswichman

starshinebby said:


> Hey everyone! I'm rather overweight myself, weighing in at 285lbs and it regularly fluctuates. My weight sometimes upsets me as I know I probably won't have a bump any time soon (I'm 13 weeks today) and I haven't even taken any bump pictures because it's all fat to me right now. -sigh-
> 
> All my tests have come back normal, nothing's wrong with me or the baby and they haven't mentioned me being at a higher risk for anything yet (but I'm sure they will). I'll probably start taking regular bump pictures now that I'm in my second trimester, and hopefully all this eating right and exercising will start to pay off.
> 
> Anyway, congatulations to all you beautiful ladies that have recently given birth to your adorable babies. I wish you all the best.

:thumbup: congrats on reaching 2nd Trimester :) i was around your weight prepregnancy. and had a little bump showing or starting to show around 25weeks at the latest...and then i felt like i just blew up lol


----------



## patooti

Mrs_Bump said:


> Congratulations. Such a cutie!
> 
> Quick question ladies. I have been advised to try and not gain weight in my pregnancy. Does this mean the weight of me plus the baby, or the weight of me alone?

Maybe better to post in the main threads to get more responses. My understanding this that means that your (my, I'm in the same boat), doesn't need to change. Your baby will gain and you will lose/maintain but the net change is nothing. 

I've been doing this successfully for a few weeks now and notice that I'm looking "thinner" in terms of my fatness but the bump is growing. That is, my arms and face and legs seem less fat than they were. So I take it that the baby is using the nutrients from the good food I'm eating and then calories from my fat stores to grow.


----------



## maggie111

Mrs_Bump said:


> Congratulations. Such a cutie!
> 
> Quick question ladies. I have been advised to try and not gain weight in my pregnancy. Does this mean the weight of me plus the baby, or the weight of me alone?

It means that the weight of you and the baby should stay the same - effectively this means you're actually losing a bit of weight and when the baby, all the stuff and water retention leaves you you'll actually be slimmer than before you were pregnant.


----------



## Jenny_J

Im big, size 22 before conception, But you know what I HATE? these midwives who imply that I sit on my fat arse all day eating cake! Im quite sick of the midwives that try to get me to see a dietician, I eat very healthy, fruit and veg every day, and hardly any crap, I work 12 hr shifts, doing a very challenging and physical job, plus im quite muscly too. But because im big, that must mean im unhealthy yes? NO ...ooooh gets me mad. :growlmad:


----------



## ladyredlainey

My bmi is very high, but on baby number 5, with having 4 straight forward pregnancies, and my babies popped out like skittles (bar my first, it took a bit more effort for the pushing) 

This pregnancy I've had a bleed this week (17wks) so feeling very worried, even though my blood tests look good.

Hope you are all well x


----------



## Mrs.B.

The worst is during pregnancy when you have to talk to the anethetist incase you need an epidural, you basically get told that because you are bigger you will not have a normal birth, it will be harder work, your more likely to need forceps or other assistance, maybe even a cesarian.

Rubbish!

My birth could not have been more straight forward.
Yes my blood pressure went up, but what do you expect I was pushing a baby out!! Bloods were sent in case it was pre-e but all was fine.
I gave birth to my daughter with just gas and air on the build up to puching, only a few puffs as I didnt find it worked, Then no pain management with just 30 minutes pushing, she was back to back but turned last minute ... we did it un aided. Made me feel great that I proved them wrong.


----------



## fizzy2010

Mrs_Bump said:


> Congratulations. Such a cutie!
> 
> Quick question ladies. I have been advised to try and not gain weight in my pregnancy. Does this mean the weight of me plus the baby, or the weight of me alone?

I am trying not to gain weight and I have lost 21 pounds since falling pregnant and I am 20 weeks. I think that as long as you are eating healthily, whatever happens should be fine!


----------



## Mazzle

Thanks for the positive birth story Mrs B!! I get so worried that I won't be 'allowed' a normal birth.....


----------



## weffi82

Its refreshing to find a post about being overweight that actually has women who are overweight cos most are from women that think size 14 is big. My bmi i think is around 38, im 5'7 (not sure weight) size 22 jean. I hate my weight and managed to lose just over 40lb (i did give birth) before conceiving baby 3, 18lb was fat the rest was baby and water. I hate being over weight and worry i am a dissapointment to my children, we didnt expect baby 3 to happen so soon, i wanted to slim down a lot more first. Think im jibbeerin on now so gonna shut up but glad i found this post.


----------



## realbeauty86

OK so what's up with all the talk of midwives? I dont have one. Is it by choice? What do they do? Do u still have doctor appointments? I never knew nothing about that


----------



## Hadynsmummy

I have a BMI of 37 only have to see a consultant at about 28 weeks and that about it so far my MW was fine about it. Im a 14/16 uk, im 5ft 4" and since becoming pregnant ive lost 1.5st not through trying but i have hypermesima and also got Gastric Flu. My MS is still hear so still loosing too.

what i dont get is last time i had a bmi of 35 i was about .5 of a stone heavier when i got pregnant the first time so how come my BMI is now higher - do i believe its a load of bollocks yes yes i do.


----------



## ChimChims

Aww, look at all these beautiful bumps and babies! :) I can't believe it has taken me this long to pop back in here! I really enjoyed this thread earlier this year. :) hehe

Anyway, hope all the new ladies are doing well. I've lost 60 pounds since having my daughter, so a total of 160 pounds down from the 530-ish I was in early 2011. By far, I was the biggest bump on here and so ashamed. Now I am looking back on a beautiful (if bumpy) journey and feel full, and rich, and strong. 

Enjoy the pregnancy ladies! It is such a joyful time of life!<3


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Wow so many positive and lovely stories!

The midwife/doctor thing is a uk/north America thing. The normal person leading care in different countries has a different job title and qualification. 

Thanks for the clarification. So far I've lot 7lbs since my ten week week appt, which was my first appt. My main aim is to stay below a bmi of 40, its currently 37, as the doctor I had to see said they try and push constant fetal monitoring on you at my hospital and I really want an active birth.


----------



## lizzieredrup

Hi all

I have an appointment next week with a consultant due to my bmi being 35, this will be my 5th LO and have never had this problem before so im not sure what to expect at this appointment next week, im dreading them preaching to me about healthy eating as I eat very healthy anyway and im also very active with 4 little boys to run around after.

What is likely to happen at this appoinment? Thank you xx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Mine was a huge waste of time. They didn't even weigh me. They basically checked I was taking aspirin, took my blood pressure, tried and failed to listen to the baby, did a 5 second scan to see baby was still there, and then said 'don't gain any weight, eat healthy and try and go on walks, and come back at 34 weeks'. Basically it was like a midwifed appt but less in depth.


----------



## mrswichman

Got to love PP pictures...so here's mine :D First Picture is Day of C-Section at 39w2d. Second and third is 5 days pp...just couldn't tell if you'd be able to see the one that is darker...
Haven't weighed myself to see how much I've lost yet...but I go in Monday to get my staples out and I'm sure they will weigh then...
 



Attached Files:







day of csection.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 16









5pp.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 15









5pp 1.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Ready4Babe

Hey Ladies. I don't think I have updated here in awhile. I am 30 weeks pregnant now. I had my GD test and failed the 1 hour test but passed the 3 hour test. I have appts every 2 weeks now. I had one yesterday and he said my blood pressure was a little high, but no protein in urine...so we are just going to watch it. I started out @ 268lbs and am up to 307lbs! :cry: But my doctor has not said a word and I am not considered high risk. I count my blessings for having such a great doctor. All in all I am pretty done with being preggo! I am ready to meet him already! oh and we have a 4D ultrasound on Monday! I hope the pictures look ok! I have heard horror stories about not being able to see anything because of being overweight!


----------



## Scarletvixen

I have a high bmi, but this is my 6th baby and i have diabetes none of my babys have evern been affected by my wieght or diabetes, unfortunallyi have other problems which cause problems xx


----------



## peanut56

Hi ladies,

I am a plus size girl (size 16, which I think is a UK 18?) and this is my second baby. I did have high blood pressure with my daughter (which may or may not have been related to my weight), but no complications other than that. 
I just had my second prenatal appointment yesterday and was literally berated by the doctor about my weight. She even made big round arm movements to illustrate how huge I am. I'm not THAT big, it was so unnecessary. I expected a little lecture on my weight, since I know I am too big (BMI is 33 I think) but she went on and on, to the point where I started to cry, and then she continued. I told her that I'd gained 60lbs with my daughter, and worked very hard to lose it all, and wasn't planning on letting that happen again. I was committed to being healthier and more active this time around, but it seemed to fall on deaf ears. 
Has anyone else been made to feel like this?? I could understand this more if I'd gained a lot during this pregnancy, but so far (and I know it's still early) I have LOST 2 pounds. 
I left the appointment crying, it was awful.
Other than the fact that I am overweight, I am perfectly healthy. Just 3 months ago, I had a full physical done, complete with bloodwork, and everything came back perfect. That was all noted in my chart, along with the fact that I lost a couple of pounds. But it made no difference!
Sorry for the rant...I just need support from ladies who might understand what it's like. :(


----------



## Kissel

peanut56 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am a plus size girl (size 16, which I think is a UK 18?) and this is my second baby. I did have high blood pressure with my daughter (which may or may not have been related to my weight), but no complications other than that.
> I just had my second prenatal appointment yesterday and was literally berated by the doctor about my weight. She even made big round arm movements to illustrate how huge I am. I'm not THAT big, it was so unnecessary. I expected a little lecture on my weight, since I know I am too big (BMI is 33 I think) but she went on and on, to the point where I started to cry, and then she continued. I told her that I'd gained 60lbs with my daughter, and worked very hard to lose it all, and wasn't planning on letting that happen again. I was committed to being healthier and more active this time around, but it seemed to fall on deaf ears.
> Has anyone else been made to feel like this?? I could understand this more if I'd gained a lot during this pregnancy, but so far (and I know it's still early) I have LOST 2 pounds.
> I left the appointment crying, it was awful.
> Other than the fact that I am overweight, I am perfectly healthy. Just 3 months ago, I had a full physical done, complete with bloodwork, and everything came back perfect. That was all noted in my chart, along with the fact that I lost a couple of pounds. But it made no difference!
> Sorry for the rant...I just need support from ladies who might understand what it's like. :(

I am sorry that your doctor is an absolute JERK. That behavior is inexcusable. I started out in the 40's for my BMI when I became pregnant. I got a friendly chat from the doctor that since I started out large and had back surgery a couple of months prior to becoming pregnant, I need to watch what I eat. She gave several suggestions like eating granola bars and drinking milk. I didn't get the obvious "don't eat a gallon of ice cream every day" lecture. I have lost 35 pounds since finding out I am pregnant, so that has probably spared me a lot of the grief, but even with that, I still have a higher BMI than what you have! I have been super lucky because I have no cravings and baby seems to love fruits and raw veggies. She dislikes meat as much as she likes her plants. :wacko: I think that you are still "allowed" to gain a little more than I am. I was told that 15 pounds of weight gain should be my goal, aiming to just maintain my weight until the last couple weeks of second trimester, and to gain about a pound a week in the final trimester. So far I have been on par with that and perhaps that is the reason I have been able to avoid lectures. I am very careful about what I eat because I am always concerned about my back that is still healing from surgery. I think that you are doing just fine. Keep up the good work! :hugs:


----------



## Jenny_J

Yes they went on at me so much I bought up a word. Utter discrimination at them, they will soon shut up ;-)


----------



## peanut56

Thanks ladies :) 
The clinic I go to has 10 different doctors. This one is only in on Mondays, so I've changed my appointments to Fridays, and will not see her now. The only bad thing is that if she happens to be on call when I go into labour, she'll be delivering my baby and I'll have no choice. But I think I can deal with that. 
She just made me feel like the biggest pile of crap, even after I defended myself and assured her that I wasn't planning on eating terribly and gaining tons of weight. It was just so unnecessary.


----------



## LittleSpy

Aw, peanut, I'm sorry you had a bad experience.

The first OB I saw this time at 12 weeks kind of prodded me to bring up my weight. I'm glad she did, though, because she provided me with 2 medical articles of studies that were done that show there are many benefits and no cons to obese women (I'm a US size 16) losing (a reasonable amount) or maintaining weight while pregnant (which means I officially have no excuse to gain any weight at all!)! I gained 40 pounds with my first and didn't lose any of it after (I had ppd and binging issues after she was born). This time I've gained 2 pounds so far. I WILL be keeping my gain to under 10 pounds. My actual goal is to lose 10 pounds but the longer I procrastinate on making time to exercise daily, the more out of reach that goal is becoming.:dohh:

But I'm well aware I'm overweight and I don't mind a good open honest HELPFUL (key word) discussion about it. I lost 80 pounds before becoming pregnant the first time. Really disgusted with myself that I managed to maintain my weight from 41 weeks pregnant with #1 (which means I gained about 15lbs worth of fat) the entire year before getting pregnant again. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Hi ladies I have a bmi of 37 and still no visible bump. I had my scan last week so saw my wiggly little boy on the screen but I'm still not really feeling him and have no bump. Just wondering when you started to show?


----------



## ChimChims

Depending on the weight, I think showing is subjective. Nobody else would've been able to tell it, not knowing me, but to my family I was 'showing' at 17 weeks. It will definitely happen, though. One day you'll be in this place you are now, and the next you'll be waddling around wondering where the rest of your body went, for all the belly you've got going on. lol 

Congrats on team blue! :)


----------



## LittleSpy

I have a relatively flat tummy so I was actually really showing to myself and some friends at about 10 weeks this time. I was showing to myself around 18 weeks the first time. 

At this point this time, I feel hugely pregnant (same size I was at about 28 weeks with my first) but considering I carry the majority of my weight in my hips and thighs, I could also just easily have a fat belly and be a regular ol' fat person so I wouldn't expect a stranger or someone who doesn't know me well to think I was pregnant at this point. :thumbup:

I started feeling movement with my first around 14 weeks. I started feeling this one at 11 weeks 6 days. I feel her multiple times a day every day now. I really don't think size has too much to do with that despite what people say. :shrug: I think it may have more to do with how early OTHER people can feel baby, but not how early mom can feel baby. There are other factors that play into that like placenta position and just knowing what feeling you're looking for and stuff like that.


----------



## realbeauty86

For those who dont have flat tummies, who are over 300lbs... if any of u all, did your stomach form to look pregnant or at least harden or anything? Just curious cuz someone told me I'd show but I dont believe it cuz im already so big


----------



## littlepeterso

realbeauty86 said:


> For those who dont have flat tummies, who are over 300lbs... if any of u all, did your stomach form to look pregnant or at least harden or anything? Just curious cuz someone told me I'd show but I dont believe it cuz im already so big

I was 275 pre pregnancy and my tummy is hard now and you can tell I am pregnant. I still have a B shape but less and less everyday. Someday I will be brave enough to post a bump pic!!


----------



## realbeauty86

littlepeterso said:


> realbeauty86 said:
> 
> 
> For those who dont have flat tummies, who are over 300lbs... if any of u all, did your stomach form to look pregnant or at least harden or anything? Just curious cuz someone told me I'd show but I dont believe it cuz im already so big
> 
> I was 275 pre pregnancy and my tummy is hard now and you can tell I am pregnant. I still have a B shape but less and less everyday. Someday I will be brave enough to post a bump pic!!Click to expand...

Awww u should post one. Im way bigger than u lol and if my stomach hardens I'll post one.


----------



## havingmyfirst

My friend was very large with her second baby and she had a bump from around 20 weeks which was more of a b but by 30weeks it was an obvious pregnancy bump... Don't worry you will show


----------



## Mrs.A

I was 194lbs pre pregnancy and a BMI of 29, UK size 16.

I still have a flabby section at the bottom of my bump which puts me off posting a pic too. I'm 31 weeks now and have a nice round bump, its just saggy at the bottom :blush:. Bump is measuring 32cm which is spot on!

saying that, I've had no issues with bloods, blood pressure or diabetes but have had trouble with SPD. 

I've not been weighed for weeks because im terrified really of seeing how much weight I have actually put on.. I'm gonna wait to get weighed until after the birth and then come up with a plan to loose the extra lbs :thumbup:


----------



## ChimChims

When I started this thread (and especially the pregnancy) I was well over 400 pounds (closer to 500, yikes!), and my belly did round out. It will do everything you expect it to. People who aren't our sizes like to guess, but generally they guess wrong about how it will go for 'us'. 

Hope you guys don't mind me popping back in!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I agree with ChimChims, people, medical people, like to tell you how things will go or how things will happen due to our size... take it with a pinch of salt :flower:


----------



## peanut56

With my daughter, I had a BMI of about 35 or 36 and I started getting a bump at around 22 weeks. It was still questionable to other people though, whether it was a baby bump or just fat! It was unmistakeable that I was pregnant by about 28 weeks.


----------



## realbeauty86

ChimChims said:


> When I started this thread (and especially the pregnancy) I was well over 400 pounds (closer to 500, yikes!), and my belly did round out. It will do everything you expect it to. People who aren't our sizes like to guess, but generally they guess wrong about how it will go for 'us'.
> 
> Hope you guys don't mind me popping back in!

I get excited when u pop back in because I feel like you're closest to where I am, well u were. Prepregnancy I was 390 now im 4 even. I weighed myself today. I always have questions and even though these women understand being obese, im bigger lol

So I appreciate u


----------



## ChimChims

When I tried out BNB I was a little nervous, but I've found it is a great site for information, support, and connecting with like and like-minded individuals. :)


----------



## CutenessANR

Hi there ladies :) I am 5'6", 235lbs and i think my little lower belly bump is very cute :) lol I am sure to everyone else I am just fat, but to me, it is wonderful!


----------



## CutenessANR

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6663918.-2207520000.1352616486&type=3&theater

Can't figure out how to put up a pic, but this is one i posted on FB :)


----------



## realbeauty86

Ok so im 16 weeks and feeling pressure in my lower abdomen. It isn't an all day thing, I just noticed it today. I did some research and saw a lot about ligaments stretching or something. Anyhoo have anyone experienced this and is it something to worry about. I have a Dr appointment tomorrow but im still curious


----------



## Jenny_J

My bmi is 45, im a size 22. If my midwife brings up slimmers world to me again I think I might punch her, thank God im consultant led, I don't have to see her till 24 weeks now :)


----------



## mrswichman

realbeauty86 said:


> Ok so im 16 weeks and feeling pressure in my lower abdomen. It isn't an all day thing, I just noticed it today. I did some research and saw a lot about ligaments stretching or something. Anyhoo have anyone experienced this and is it something to worry about. I have a Dr appointment tomorrow but im still curious

Pressure is completely normal...I had it alot :D


----------



## littlepeterso

Okay here goes nothing. This is my first bump pic. I am 29+4 in this pic. I am not sure what my BMI is or was but starting weight was 275 lbs. Size 24 US.


----------



## Jenny_J

ok here is me, this was in August, around conception time, im a size 22 and bmi is 45

https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/427277_10151101437752140_1224890463_n.jpg

And this is now, 16 weeks.

https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/18091_10151120021605264_1739578172_n.jpg


----------



## numommy2b

Week 30+3, I have a B belly but thanks to maternity pants and the way LO is sitting so high it looks like I have a small D :happydance:
(First time posting picture, hope it works) 
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/148121_4846771775563_1327886698_n.jpg


----------



## Mummy_to_be87

Hi, before I had my gorgeous baby girl this year I was 5ft 3'' and a size 16, then after I had her I went up to a size 18-20 (after the breast feeding stopped!!) :(I did have a bump, quite big to be honest but it took into my third trimester for it to look like a pregnant bump rather than just chunk lol and after I had my DD everyone was like, ''did you have a baby?'' or ''is this baby yours!!'' I was so upset about it anyway I am pregnant again and I am not going to worry about what people say this time!! I am pregnant, I am having a baby and I know there is a baby/bump there despite what other people say!! I always wanted to be a skinny chick when pregnant and new motherhood but Im not and Im happy, Im healthy and looking forward to a gorgeous family!! Happy and healthy pregnancies to everyone!! Ps mothers are meant to be extra cuddly!! :D


----------



## mrswichman

wow you're brave, I couldn't imagine having LO's so close together...
Our [plan] is to wait till Christopher is about 3ish...but most likely I'll get the baby bug sooner than that and want to try sooner lol.


----------



## Lilybelle

I'm just over 200lb and a size 18. I'm hoping that I'll have a bump in my second tri and a perfect D belly but that's just wishful thinking haha x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies. :)

I'm a UK size 16/18 (BMI is 32) and can definitely notice a difference in myself now, so wanted to start photos.

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/203769AB-7FA3-469E-BF03-FD5225DD4295-1373-000002FEBD0F8595.jpg

Hopefully if I take one every week there will be a noticeable difference. :)

Please excuse my super 'klassy' owl PJs!!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

You ladies all have such lovely bumps. Mine is very small and only just becoming noticeable, and definitley not D shape. A lot of people don't notice I'm pregnant due to my shape and the fact I've lost 8lbs in the last 13 weeks but I keep reminding myself that as long as baby is ok that's all that matters. My midwife and doctor couldn't be less interested in my weight, the most anyone has said is that I don't look that heavy, but take aspirin anyhow. I guess that's better than them banging on about it.


----------



## Jenny_J

Just took this pic, 17 weeks pregnant with baby no.3, little girl no.2 :)

https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/998_10151127056350264_1022022977_n.jpg


----------



## Miwi

Jenny - what a great bump :) You look lovely!


----------



## Jenny_J

Aww thanks, I reckon it's down to having really bad stomach muscles since c section no.2 Im really going to try and work so hard to sort my stomach out after this section.


----------



## ChimChims

Lovely bumps ladies! :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

I want to share my naked bump with you. First time I have put this anywhere, My little girl is 3 months, its taken me this long to decide to show anyone. Excuse the big knickers its the only thing that was comfortable towards the end!Believe it or not I did not get any of those stretch marks from the pregnancy :/ .. She was born 10 days after this was taken
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0237.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## pichi

Mrs B your bump is very neat! 

this was my last bump pic i took before having my little man at 40+6
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/naked404.jpg


----------



## ChimChims

Beautiful! I hadn't posted before, but this was my 24 week naked bump. I was laying down - it looked much larger standing with the rest of my huge body behind it. lol https://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n70/LadyWells/100_2855-007.jpg


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks for sharing ladies, so nervous to post that ;)


----------



## mrswichman

since you decided to be brave i will too...this was 35 weeks with little Mr.Christopher
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 22









2.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## yoshy

I haven't got any pics yet, but I'll post once I do. I'm 19 weeks and started with a BMI of 41-42. I don't look so pregnant yet, cuz I've actually lost around 13lbs since I got pregnant, so BMI now down to just over 39, but still far too high. I'm finally starting to see a slight difference in the past week or so I think.

I also finally felt my first major kick last night (although I've been feeling flutters for over a month)!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay look at us all being brave :)


----------



## torch2010

All so brave. Well done you beautiful mama's &#9829;


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Here's my 23 week - I didn't do a 24 and yet to do my 25.

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/2BED17D1-EFDC-40FC-BBE4-ADCD6233A9A1-7922-00000FCB6798B804.jpg

And here's my 15 weeks to compare. That's not far off how my flab normally is anyway, lol, although maybe a bit more pronounced on the bottom half of my belly as I did have to start wearing amternity jeans then.

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/203769AB-7FA3-469E-BF03-FD5225DD4295-1373-000002FEBD0F8595.jpg


----------



## carlywarly

Awh I love this thread!!!

I am 29 with a BMI of 47!! It was 52 at my 6 week booking in appt but that was just before the morning sickness kicked in - and I lost a stone :)

I am currently 14 weeks pregnant. I had a loss in May and still worry like crazy this time round. I am scared about all of the negativity also...I am high risk but I hope to have as healthy a pregnancy as possible :)

I hope all of you ladies and your bumps/babies are doing really well!! I would like to post a pic of my bump when it's visible and not just my actual fat haha xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi Carly :)

I had a a loss before this pregnancy, and know how scary it is second time around.

This pregnancy has gone wonderfully so far though, as most pregnancies after losses do, and now you're in 2nd tri chances are very good for you that yours will too. :)

Even if you don't share a bump pic form this early make sure to take one. It helps to compare them later. Xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks so much Cupcake :) I took one at 12+4...so I will take one again at 14+4 (Fri)

That's a lovely scan piccy :) Glad this pregnancy is going really well - and sorry for your loss also :( xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks sweetie.

That was from our 16 week private gender scan. Was so lovely. :)


----------



## ChimChims

You ladies are all so lovely and brave! :) Beautiful piccies. :) Lots of healthy baby vibes to your precious bumps.


----------



## jamiesmammy2b

Just looked through my maternity notes and seen on my scan that the sonographer had put `restricted view due to adiposity` looked it up and it just means I'm fat :-( Its not escaped my notice that my bmi puts me at obese but it made me feel abit sad seeing that in my notes. Especially since she kept saying she was struggling due to babies position. 
How much weight do you think is average to gain in pregnancy when your bmi is high? So far I've gained 4lbs and I worry about gaining too much over the next 16 weeks x x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Mine said 'Restricted view due to increased BMI'... no google needed :(


----------



## Bitsysarah

Mrs.B. said:


> Mine said 'Restricted view due to increased BMI'... no google needed :(

Me too!


----------



## Taurus8484

Lovely bumps everyone xx


----------



## realbeauty86

Jamie : what's your bmi? Mine is rather high.

And why restricted, did that mean they couldn't get a scan for u or something? Im a lil confused


----------



## mrswichman

LoL my sonograph tech just pushed really hard and told me sorry, and told me to lift my belly up so she could get a better picture...was so embarrassing in front of my husband,grandmother, and once my mother in law... :blush:
in total I gained around 32 pounds during my whole pregnancy and most of it was at the end when he started putting on more weight...and i lost most of it {PP}. 
PST!!! Just Remember Breastfeeding burns 500 calories a day!!! Longer you do it the sooner you will go back down in weight, maybe!!
Good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## cattymouse

im the same, my bmi is 54.5, and ive put the normal ammount of weight on for a pregnancy yet i got in trouble for it :S but that was my consultant who didnt even know what she was doing, my midwife said its fine, but anyways yes, im a big girl and been dying to post my pictures of my baby bump, but been to nervous, but now i know theres more girls like me im goin to post my bump :) Im 23 weeks pregnant on sunday btw, congrats on the pregnancy xx


----------



## ChimChims

No offense to the wonderful techs b/c they may have been told that, but the truth is the machines are crap and that is why they can't see. It isn't your belly, it's the res. A good machine can read through anyone. I was told all the 'too fat for ultrasound' crap first time around, and this time around told exactly what I just posted above by someone at a good doctor with a good machine. Don't let them make you feel bad, a good ultrasound can see through anyone. I was 485 when started and they saw her at 9 weeks just fine, I never had to lift my belly fat or anything. So please don't punish yourself for their ignorance.


----------



## realbeauty86

I wish there were more women on here like us. Im on another thread, plus size and pregnant. Im the biggest there. Right now im 416, I've gained 18 lbs being pregnant. Im 27+4 weeks. Idk if that numbers huge but this my first pregnancy for the long haul and my appetite changed drastically.

I didn't have any probs with the techs but I could tell the machine was crappy. 

Im gonna take a pic of my stomach soon. I dont think I have a normal bump but with clothes on, u can tell im pregnant


----------



## jamiesmammy2b

The tech just pushed hard and didn't ask me to move about it anything, it just took her awhile to see all heart chambers and look up babies nose! My bmi is 38.1. When I next see my midwife I'm going to get her to clarify what amount of weight gain is acceptable x x


----------



## Mrs_Bump

My BMI is 38 too (well I think it's 37.8 but they round up). I was told I was allowed to gain no weight at all from my 10 week booking apointment, I have gained about 2lbs and I'm seeing the consultant next week and I know she'll be angry. They said if at the time of giving birth I'd gained a stone I'd be better to have an epidural which I absolutely do not want. I think it's a little unfair to tell you not to gain weight and then not give you any idea of how many calories to eat, or weigh you inbetween. I haven't eaten any more in the third trimester but have gained weight because little man has. I have no other pregnancy problems except BMI. My early scan said view restricted due to BMI, the others haven't but they've never had to rescan or not been able to see anything.


----------



## jamiesmammy2b

My midwife didn't say anything to me about weight gain?! I've gained about 3-4lb so far and I'm so paranoid I weigh myself every night before bed! I've taken up swimming and aquanatal classes to make sure I'm active and I try to cook every night to stop myself eating rubbish x x


----------



## ChimChims

Ladies, please don't be this focused on your weight. As long as you're not just stuffing your face 24/7, and being healthy in general (which we all try especially hard to do during pregnancy), you are FINE. There is a huge weight prejudice out there during pregnancy, and they will tell you that anyone obese is not allowed to gain a single pound throughought, or at most 11 pounds total (that is what I read during mine as far as the accepted American standards for obese pregnant women. I hate that word, by the way.) They will tell you your child is more likely to need cesarean, which is also not a given. If you have good medical care and know what size the baby is expected to be, it can obviously be done. Women have eight, nine, ten pound babies vaginally routinely. 

Eleven and twelve pounds are more rare, but you should be able to know going in what size to expect. Our doctor told us with our first that he SHOULD do an ultrasound before inducing because she measured 6 weeks ahead. He did not, and we had a horrible experience. Both of us nearly died getting her out. But she was over 12 pounds, and as it turns out I had GD and they didn't tell me about it. My point is you have the right to KNOW what you are getting into, and to DEMAND that they treat you well. Your body size does not make you any less pregnant than anyone else, or for some reason deserving of size prejudice or abuse. 

This is a good article on the matter. https://www.midwiferytoday.com/articles/size_friendly.asp

Anyway, my point is that this is not the time to allow ANYONE to punish you for your weight. If you are not getting good care, please know that you have the right to change your doctor and do it! I wish to God I had done so with my first daughter. Sure, we'd have had a cesarean, but both would've been saved years of trauma. If your doctor isn't talking to you about your weight, don't ask. Seriously. If it is a problem they will tell you about it. My OB was amazing. I came in there nearly 500 pounds and he didn't bat a lash. Every OB in his practice (b/c you know, they make you do the rounds) was the same way. It was about my health and health of my LO. I didn't know people could be so nice. If you're not having that experience, no matter how late in your pregnancy, find an OB who will give it to you. The outcome will be best with someone who is focused on baby health and not mother size. Your experience will be better, and let's face it, a relaxed preggy mama is a good thing. Just my 2cts. :)


----------



## realbeauty86

That's right!!! U tell it lol... im lucky to have a good OB, he doesn't make me feel uncomfortable. He's just told me of things to avoid so my test will continue to be negative because I have no pregnancy problems. Even the tech is awesome. I had another Dr but she sucked, she couldn't wait to get me switched over to the high risk clinic but I think it was the best thing cuz everyone I have met is kind =)


----------



## ChimChims

Well, if you have the insurance I'd go to the high risk clinic anyway for one very selfish reason... the ultrasounds! ROFL I got to have 15 ultrasounds with my last baby (have pregnancy issues w/my heart etc, so definite high risk - not a weight thing), and really got to watch her develop. It was freaking awesome! That's an awful reason, isn't it? But once you get to have regular 4D ultrasounds for free b/c of insurance, it is a little addictive... hehe


----------



## jtj1054

Have any of you ladies had trouble gaining weight throughout pregnancy? I'm currently 269.0 and at my last appointment the dr advised me to gain 15 pounds by delivery day including the 7 pounds I've already lost... So total of 22. I just don't see it happening though. I'm 21w 2d now. I eat whatever I want but am still losing weight. I've Also noticed eating habits have changed a lot since pregnancy meats tend to make me ill and I want lots of fresh things!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I gained about 3 stone! but 2.5 of that came off right after delivery, I was quite swollen with water. This last .5 is a bugger tho!

I loved how I was told because of my weight I would probably need epidural and intervention, (yes I am heavy, but honestly I'm not even that huge, according to the doctor I carry it well :haha: !) then I had a very straight forward birth with no complications caused by my size. Only complication was meconium... can happen to anyone.

I'm sure a lot of you ladies will be just fine too :flower:


----------



## Bitsysarah

realbeauty86 said:


> I wish there were more women on here like us. Im on another thread, plus size and pregnant. Im the biggest there. Right now im 416, I've gained 18 lbs being pregnant. Im 27+4 weeks. Idk if that numbers huge but this my first pregnancy for the long haul and my appetite changed drastically.
> 
> I didn't have any probs with the techs but I could tell the machine was crappy.
> 
> Im gonna take a pic of my stomach soon. I dont think I have a normal bump but with clothes on, u can tell im pregnant

I am on plus size and pregnant with a bmi of 52... So don't think you are the biggest hun:)


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hey guys, I have seen the consultant 3 times due to weight....he would not even let me weigh myself at the appointments.... said it is not a concern right now. I have not been weighed since booking at 12 weeks...don't really know why I am seeing a consultant really. I was so worried about my weight but it has not been an issue....yet!


----------



## realbeauty86

Bitsysarah said:


> realbeauty86 said:
> 
> 
> I wish there were more women on here like us. Im on another thread, plus size and pregnant. Im the biggest there. Right now im 416, I've gained 18 lbs being pregnant. Im 27+4 weeks. Idk if that numbers huge but this my first pregnancy for the long haul and my appetite changed drastically.
> 
> I didn't have any probs with the techs but I could tell the machine was crappy.
> 
> Im gonna take a pic of my stomach soon. I dont think I have a normal bump but with clothes on, u can tell im pregnant
> 
> I am on plus size and pregnant with a bmi of 52... So don't think you are the biggest hun:)Click to expand...

Oh .. lol. I didn't know. Everyone that usually post on there are 2 something. I just like knowing im not alone =) that's all


----------



## Bitsysarah

Your not alone Hun :)


----------



## realbeauty86

The hospital im at, makes sure they weigh me every time. They never make a big deal tho. I think I make a bigger deal than they do lol


----------



## yoshy

Mrs_Bump said:


> My BMI is 38 too (well I think it's 37.8 but they round up). I was told I was allowed to gain no weight at all from my 10 week booking apointment, I have gained about 2lbs and I'm seeing the consultant next week and I know she'll be angry. They said if at the time of giving birth I'd gained a stone I'd be better to have an epidural which I absolutely do not want. I think it's a little unfair to tell you not to gain weight and then not give you any idea of how many calories to eat, or weigh you inbetween. I haven't eaten any more in the third trimester but have gained weight because little man has. I have no other pregnancy problems except BMI. My early scan said view restricted due to BMI, the others haven't but they've never had to rescan or not been able to see anything.

My BMI is now approx 39, and was almost 42 when I got pregnant.
I've been seeing a dietitian since week 6, and while I've actually not gained any weight (I lost 13lbs since then), she keeps reassuring me that it's ok for me not to have gained any weight, and at the same time, she also told me right from the start that it's theoretically ok (and I should expect) for me to gain anywhere between 6-11kg (13-23lbs) by the end.
I think it's ridiculous that they would tell you that you have to have an epidural if you gain weight. I've read that epidurals are less ideal for overweight women, because the recovery is far harder because there are more layers to cut through when they make the incision.

I've not had any troubles with my US scans. The doc usually asks me to pull my tummy up, and on the early anomaly scan I had he switched to vaginal part way through in order to be able to see better (which I actually prefer because it was less uncomfortable than the external scan).

When I went to the dietitian, she gave me general guidelines of what to eat, with a general menu, and told me what to steer clear of, which was a huge help. She also gave me a manual of foods and their equivalents, as well as a guide to eating healthily during pregnancy. They're amazing here, and want to do everything they can to help you.
I've been going to her every two weeks, and she weighs me and puts it into the computer, so they can keep track.


----------



## Abz1982

Im currently BMI 39.5 I think it is. 18st 12lbs anyways. I was 18st 8 when I got my BFP and I havent had any comments from MW on my weight yet. I've no appetite though, and I admit that I have been watching my weight. I am actually eating LESS than I did before, so I think I am losing weight a bit, but putting on baby weight.........if tha tmakes sense. I did try to do more excersize, but my pelvis is really painful and to be honest, I have no time!


----------



## yoshy

I went to the nurse today in my local clinic and one thing I asked her about was when/whether I should expect to start gaining weight, and she said I'm guaranteed to gain, some weight, but that it will be baby rather than me who's gaining. She said what I've heard before - 11-12kg is expected.


----------



## realbeauty86

So... is it just me or does everyone except the U.S use kg instead of lbs? Lol


----------



## Bitsysarah

realbeauty86 said:


> So... is it just me or does everyone except the U.S use kg instead of lbs? Lol

We use lbs and stones, I am from the uk


----------



## carlywarly

I also use stones and lb's too :) UK x


----------



## sharnahw

Ireland uses lbs and stones too


----------



## realbeauty86

How does pounds work? I was told but can't remember much lol


----------



## sharnahw

realbeauty86 said:


> How does pounds work? I was told but can't remember much lol

1lb is = to 0.45kg
there is 14lb in 1stone

e.g 10 stone = 140lbs = 63.5kg

:)
xx


----------



## yoshy

I just realised I promised I'd upload my bump pic when I had it, and then I forgot to!

Here it is :) From today and from a couple of weeks ago.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 26









photo 5.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 36


----------



## realbeauty86

Awww yoshy your bump looks nice. Def more rounded than mine. Its like I have a line in the middle and my bump hasn't connected right lol. Something like that. I gotta get someone to take a recent shot of me. The mirror thing dont act right with me


----------



## yoshy

Hehe, it really depends on what I wear. Those pants disguised the clearly visible line between top of belly and bottom when I'm not wearing anything.


----------



## smithface24

Doctors claim I am obese with a bmi just over the line. Size 16 pre pregnancy. Been warned about gestational diabetes but so far nothing has come up. I had to get referred to a dietician and an exercise mentor. Been ok so far. Between my first and second appt (9 wks) I only put on 2.2lb n that was over Xmas. Good luck with all ur bumps x


----------



## Lamont

hi ladies, another large lady joining in :) im a size 18/20 UK on bottom and 22 on top (big boobs :blush: ) BMI at 20week app was 39.7 and i've not gained any weight since 8week app :)

Currently 23weeks now :D here's my latest compare pic :)
 



Attached Files:







12v22weeks.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## yoshy

Cute bump pic Lamont!

You're around the same size as me... I also tend to wear 18-20 in bottoms and 20-22 in tops.


----------



## Lamont

thanks :) loving urs as well

Ps we're also same age ;)


----------



## Ghost

Aw your bumps are so cute . 
I'm under the morbidly obese category according to docs. Luckily apart from being under OB care and one us tech telling me I was difficulty to US I've not really had any negativity off the doctors. I have to admit lately my eating has gone awful. Im just so hungry all the time Before pregnancy I lost three pounds , then gaining it back going up to 17.3 stone just before I found out I was preg at 6 weeks(went on a holiday and completely took advantage of the break lol). I weighed last night at my partners and I'm coming up at 17.10 , so 7lbs gained all in all so far and I'm 22weeks and five days. Any idea what the recommended pounds to gain during pregnancy are?. I meant to be so healthy before baby but then he came and I'm so nibblish all te time- if I don't eat it makes me feel ill. I'm only 5'3 that's why my weights bad at my height. I originally wore size 18/20tops, and 20 bottoms but I've been delegated to only leggings these days because of my tum growing .


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Been seeing this come up a lot lately and I am considered obese I wear 16-18 and am 22 weeks atm with my third I have not really gained anything yet I have lost 5 pounds gained some back lost it never going over my orig weight. I look a tad frumpy as I was in my house clothes and just bumming around but bump picture included anyway. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







baby 22 weeks.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## yoshy

Aww, USAF, your bump is so cute and round! I love it!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Thank you! :)


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

Do you ladies mind if I late join? I'm still obese although I have no bump :( Ob is watching baby and I very closely because i've gotten smaller since I got pregnant. I really want a bump, I know it's dumb it tears me to pieces. I was backed up one day and it pushed me tummy out a little and made me think I was getting a bump and the next day it was gone. 

Both OH and I lost a lot of weight when I got pregnant...

The pink tank top picture is actually the day before I conceived 

and the white tank top picture is 2 weeks ago.. Nothing's changed so I haven't taken new pictures.
 



Attached Files:







192585_10151207372954249_514564941_o.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 28









740451_10151207373234249_1126346552_o.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 29


----------



## yoshy

Hangin-On, you don't actually look any bigger than I am in real life.

I've got a friend who's skinny as a rake who is also around 31 weeks at this point. I talked to her about a week ago, and she said she's still not showing! But everything is fine, and she's doing great.


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

Lol thanks, I just still have a fairly flat stomach, this pregnancy has just been weird as heck for me. I actually got to throw away my fat pants and dropped down from a size 18 to a size 14/15. I bought a whole bunch of maternity pants that don't stay up cause they are too big now. I finally just started gaining weight 2 weeks ago but lost a majority of it again this last week so now i'm working on gaining it back. just weird


----------



## realbeauty86

Wow... if u have no bump I guess that's proof that a woman really can be pregnant and not know. Like that TV show. I've never known anyone like that. I think it makes u unique. Although im sure u still want a bump. I know the feeling


----------



## ChimChims

Well, look at it this way, once that baby is out you're gonna have a whole new smaller you! :) I was 479 going in, 430 coming out, and 368 a couple of weeks later. My belly was hard and round with the bit of flab hanging off the bottom by the end, so chances are you are all more than definitely going to get there in the last month for sure. If not, it could be positioning. Apparently babies can hide closer to your spine than out the front. Enjoy the weightloss - losing easily w/pregnancy doesn't last forever. And I've put back on 21lbs, so now if I want to drop more I'm going to have to work my butt off. lol


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

Lol thanks ladies!!

I'm convinced that I would have been one of those women to find out half way through my pregnancy. I have endo and pcos so I was told the chances of me ever getting pregnant were slim to none. I sometimes miss a month or two of ovulating so I don't always get a regular period. I got sick around the same time I got morning sickness could have easily put the two together. I lost weight not gained it.

The only reason I found out I was pregnant early was because When I don't ovulate they give me progesterone pills to restart my cycle but I have to take a pregnancy test at home and tell them I know i'm not pregnant yadee yadee.. Well when I went and asked OH to check the test to make sure it was negative so I could call the doctor it wasn't...

Chim my ob and I laugh about that how tiny i'm going to be. Because she's weighing just about right and my fluid is perfect my internal size is perfect so He puts money on me deflating and being pretty darn tiny compared to what I was before hand. Now my big thing is going to be to keep up being active and not let myself gain it back. Thankfully breast feeding should help with that.


----------



## 9jawife

I am medically "obese"......210 pounds at 5'5. Most people think lower though. I carry most of my weight on my hips and thighs, and I hide it pretty well. It was stupidly easy to get pregnant; just two cycles and we didn't even try to time it. So far baby is doing well, as per two US and hearing the heartbeat. I'm very vigilant about what I eat so that hopefully I gain very little to no weight during the pregnancy (if I manage to lose some fat, I could offset the weight of baby and placenta.)


----------



## yoshy

good luck 9jawife and welcome!

You're the same height as me, and at the weight I'm hoping to get to within about a year of giving birth...


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Had a growth scan today and little man is perfectly normal still, so that's all good. I'm having DH come with me to the horrible consultant tomorrow. I'm going to try to be assertive but I think I need the back up. I really do not want an overly medicalised birth but because of my BMI I will have to give birth in labour and delivery. She went on a bit about epidural last time, which I am against for me, the idea of being told to just lie there with IVs in scare the hell out of me. My midwife says there is no reason why I can't have a normal birth withour intervention but the consultant seems to think it wouldn't happen. My antenatal class instructor is a trainee midwife and she said that if things didn't go as I would like with the consultant I can ask to see the normalizing midwife, who is able to make recomendations as to what is safe for me during birth. Both her and my regular midwife don't think my weight should be an issue so if it goes badly at least I have another avenue to explore.


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

Good luck tomorrow! As my mother would say it's time to put your iron clad panties on and stand up for what you need. 

Has anyone else had an obese doctor tell them they need to lose the weight? I look at them and laugh and think how am I suppose to take you seriously.


----------



## yoshy

My dad has at various points in his life been obese, and he's a GP. I imagine that he has told people they need to lose weight, and it's more because the insurance mandates that he has to tell them.

Also, you can't judge someone on their weight (as I'm sure all of us know). Maybe the doc is battling with weight problems that you don't know about, and he's been working on it his whole life (I know my dad's definitely in that category).

You should try and take them seriously because in the long run they're telling you what's best for you. Obviously if they say to you "you need to lose weight", without giving you any help or suggestions as to how to do so, that's pointless and useless, and they shouldn't be saying it. But they should be telling you to go to a dietitian for help. That's what my (not overweight) doc told me when I first got pregnant. 
He didn't tell me to lose weight, but rather that I should go to a dietitian so that my weight gain could be monitored, to help reduce the danger of GD during my pregnancy.


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

Your right, the doc I picture in my head is the one who I often bump into buying an economy box of king size candy bars every time.


----------



## Zfbaby

Hi ladies just a quick question. I keep hearin about ladies seeing baby's feet, hands or elbows coming out o their bumps. I'm presuming because I'm bigger I won't be able to make these things out but its my first so i hve no idea. just wondered if anyone on a second or third etc pregnancy can tell me if I will get to experience this or not?


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Uh, I can see butts pushing out, hands, feet, my belly button out.. I can't see fine imprints of a foot or toes w.e but can tell when its body versus limb. Pictures added from my last babeh as this one ive not snapped when she pushes my belly out yet. haha
 



Attached Files:







221.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 11









223.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Zfbaby

USAF_WIFE said:


> Uh, I can see butts pushing out, hands, feet, my belly button out.. I can't see fine imprints of a foot or toes w.e but can tell when its body versus limb. Pictures added from my last babeh as this one ive not snapped when she pushes my belly out yet. haha

Wow great pictures thanks. At what stage of your pregnancy did that become so obvious? 
I haven't had an outie belly button yet not sure if I'll get one or not.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

For me 18 weeks both times.


----------



## LeahJ7712

Pre pregnancy size 18-20 I'm now 21 weeks no bump and gaining and losing the same 2-3 lbs.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Forgot to add my bumpy here, I have not gone past my pre pregnancy weight. I lost 5 pounds and gained 3 then lost it again gained some back.. Its been ridiculous lol I will be worried if I don't start gaining as I want to make sure Fallon is actually growing! Anyways bump is 23 weeks and I was pretty shocked at how its fitting now as it was loose before. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







183908_10200744981406047_414353427_n.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## yoshy

USAF, that's an adorable bump!! So cute!

I actually also took a new pic today (doesn't look much different from last week), but I may post it when I have time later this week.


----------



## carlywarly

Hi ladies :) I don't quite have a noticeable bump yet (due to my fattttt lol) but thought I would upload a pic of my Linea Nigra :D Mine started appearing at 8 weeks...but this pic doesn't look as dark as real life...who else has one? Has anyone not got theirs? xx
 



Attached Files:







LINEA NIGRA.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

USAF don't be worried about not gaining the weight back! I lost 20 lbs from my pre pregnancy weight until 20ish weeks Platoed for a little bit and so far have only gained 5 lbs back, and as of my growth scan yesterday my little peanut is measuring 4 lbs 1 oz and my fundal height (with no bump mind you) is 32 cm at 32+2


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Purplehippo

Hello there, can I join this group please :flower: my bmi is 43 I'm worried about labour and being so overweight. Also worried I won't get a nice bump but just look fatter as a work colleague pointed out that's what I'm likely to look like :cry:

Feeling very tired today :sleep:


----------



## realbeauty86

Hey all... im ok, just hungry lol... yesterday sucked for me, my back was killing me and spd driving me nuts more everyday. Im so ready for April! How's everyone else?


----------



## realbeauty86

Hey purple! And welcome!! Congrats on your bfp..
If I were u, I wouldn't worry too much about bumps. Im bigger than u and I have one. Its not as perfect as some women, so u have a great chance at having an awesome one!


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

PurpleHippo, Welcome! Just because you have a higher bmi doesn't mean you won't get your bump. Most bigger women get a beautiful baby bump, It just tends to come later than the average person. 

Real beauty I'm so with you for April to come!!!!!! I got put on bed rest for 3 weeks and I'm going nuts! Part of me wants to be okay with kicking her out early. 
Is your SPD any better today?


----------



## yoshy

I think I've overdone it the past couple of days... been out of the house too much. I'm exhausted today.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

You will get a bump, my BMI is 38 and I've had an obvious one for a while now. I'm doing ok but can't wait until the end of the week and the beginning of maternity leave. Am slightly worried that LO has been hanging out to the right of my belly i.e. the wrong side for a week. I can feel him try to turn and fail. I will have to get bouncing on my ball.


----------



## realbeauty86

Hangin on: its ok right now. Its not full blown right now. Im actually limping around like an old woman lol thanks to my soar hips


----------



## annanouska

Purple, my BMI was the same as yours. I did get a bump though I can't remember when :blush: 

Any v large ladies in the uk- Evans sold "yoga pants" they are like jiggers but look smarter, lived in them! Wish I could wear them now without looking lime a fat white trash mum!!! 

Labour.....57 hrs, complete nightmare and forceps delivered but none of this was due to my weight. Only thing I struggled with was being "high risk" purely due to BMi I was on stupid monitors which I didn't realise would be the case I thought I could be active. May be worth checking this with me so u can be prepare and avoid the disappointment I had when I was straight jacketed to the bed! 

Ohhh somehow I had perfect bp :shrug: I ate healthy but did indulge nod had a total pp gain of 14 lb which I was happy with x:hugs:


----------



## Purplehippo

Thanks very much everyone you have helped me feel better :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I am in the uk and high risk purely based on bmi and my midwife said I could have an active labour. Also my hospital has mobile monitors. At next weeks appointment i want to talk to her about my fear of being stuck flat on my back in bed. My mums labour with me was like yours and it resulted in me suffering Brain damage and also probably contributed to my mums severe post natal depression. She was high risk due to blood pressure. The whole thing scares me.


----------



## realbeauty86

Mrs bump- Do u have an actual date set to be induced or is everything so far naturally happening for u?


----------



## Squarepants

Hi guys

Can I join. Im 21 weeks pregnant in australia. Pre pregnancy would have been aus size 18. 

:)


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Welcome squarepants.

I haven't had any indication I'll need an induction so far. My hospital induces at 40+12 unless there is a pressing reason to do it before. I really don't want one so from 37 weeks I will be going all out to try and get him moving.


----------



## realbeauty86

Oh... okay. My doc told me im having my guy at 39 weeks, Idk y yet but ill be asking next visit. I hope hw doesn't think im getting an ultrasound.

Congrats on your bfp squarepants and welcome!!!

Question for anyone - it may be weird but im asking anyway. The fat that hangs under the placenta, mine is firm in some areas and regular flab in others. Is that something to worry about or is it just from the fat being pressed close together cuz of LO. Im a bit of a hypochondriac so every lil change I notice


----------



## yoshy

realbeauty86 said:


> Question for anyone - it may be weird but im asking anyway. The fat that hangs under the placenta, mine is firm in some areas and regular flab in others. Is that something to worry about or is it just from the fat being pressed close together cuz of LO. Im a bit of a hypochondriac so every lil change I notice

If you're talking about what I think you're talking about, for me, what hangs down tends to be flabby and wobbly, and what's actually higher up on my tummy tends to be more firm and not move so much. It's kinda funny to look at sometimes actually ;)


----------



## smokey

Hello there I am a higher BMI girl as well :)
I wouldnt say im perticularly fat but I have always been solid if that makes sense, I normaly drift between a BMI of 34 - 36 (although after stuffing alot the last few weeks probably a bit higher) plus I was born with spina bifida so this added to the whole high risk.
I just want to let you know that having a higher BMI doesnt have to be about all the negatives the drs fill us with.
My last pregnancy I was given all the typical warnings of blood pressure, diabities, hip/pelvic pain, hard labour, increased chance of CS and so on but it doesnt always go like that.
I had no problems what so ever during my pregnancy, no pains, blood pressure was brilliant as was everything else (yet they still kept insisting I was high risk) 
I decided on a active labour so kept walking around during it and refused to lay down on my back, my labour lasted a total from start to finish 1 hour 57 minutes with no pain releif or complications and only one stitch.

Dont let all the "your high risk so its going to be hard" get to you, I ignored them last time and im ignoring them again this time.

Only thing that did get to me with both pregnancies is I didnt get a proper bump till much later, because I always look pregnant even when im not :) its hard to tel lthe differance but by 30 ish weeks last time my bump started to look lovely so im assuming it will be the same this time.

This is me last time about 30 weeks, im hoping to have a bump like this again.
https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/20949_276928969368_5196036_n.jpg

I did put alot more wait on by the time I gave birth ( I went 2 weeks over) but just wanted to show even bigger girls can have a great pregnancy and birth :)
https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/25251_381802484368_3448453_n.jpg


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Thanks smokey, it's reassuring to hear this. I really want an active birth but all the people I've seen bar my day to day midwife keep telling me it's highly unlikely to happen, despite having had no real complications so far. Your story gives me hope.


----------



## spunky84

Mind if I join in?

My BMI is around 35. My two biggest concerns are pre-e and gd. My midwife so far has been great about my weight - and I think will continue to be as long as I don't go overboard. I feel like my weight has been a real challenge for me. I've (obviously) struggled with it prior to pregnancy, but I'm terrified of gaining too much (which is made worse by a very increased appetite).

Other than the things that truly matter as far as health goes while being at a higher weight, I find that I get very bummed out that I'm never going to have the noticeable bump. I'll never be able to do those cute first bump pictures (as lame as I may sound). I feel like I will never look pregnant (at least right until I'm ready to give birth).


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

Welcome SquarePants and Spunky!

There are much higher BMI women who get beautiful bumps! 

But coming from the other spectrum of being 33 weeks pregnant and not looking a darn bit pregnant...

It's ok if you don't get a bump. As long as baby is growing think of how tiny you'd be when you have your baby? I've gained at least 10 lbs of fluid and baby and placenta and I know it's all just gonna come off in the end and leave me with a tinier tummy.

And as far as eating goes. I eat like a pig!!! Have since the day I got pregnant! but, I eat like a pig on fruits and veggies and lean means and nuts. and even with eating like said pig, I have only gained 5 lbs after losing 20 in the beginning. I went through two stages in my pregnancy where all I could eat was apples and oranges and grapes and stuff like that.


----------



## spunky84

That's my problem - just feeling ravenous. If I am able to prepare, I can have healthy snacks on hand (usually at work). I usually feel like I'm starving between 8am - 12:30. Once I eat my lunch (usually PB&J sandwich because I just don't have the energy to do anything more elaborate every nice), I'm so full and bloated (which happens no matter what I eat). But then, as soon as I get home from work, my body automatically switches to I'm starving (like it just realized it). When I'm that bad, I get nauseous so I just grab whatever I can (usually croutons - it's my go-to thing these days).

When I first got my bfp, I was around 31-32 bmi. But then w/ 2 weeks off work & nausea setting & only seemed food would help, I blew up 10 pounds (well, I'd say about 6 was prior to that when I started eating more of the things I needed to). But I maintained that for a few weeks. Now I'm hoovering between 4-6 pounds above that. My midwife said it probably had more to do with blood volume and whatnot. Though I am eating the healthiest I have in my entire life.

So I have no idea. When the weather is better, we're going to get my elliptical from his parents house, so hopefully that will help some. I also read that exercise can help lower the chances of gd. I haven't had the energy to exercise, but now that I'm starting to figure out my sleep problems, I am starting to get a little more energy.

The only thing I worry about with exercise is not knowing when it is over doing it (I'm going to bring this up with my midwife at my next appt in about a week because I don't want to hurt baby when I think I'm doing something good). I feel more comfortable on an eliptical than I do the stationary bike (hurts my butt too much).

At work they do wellness walks for 15 minutes usually 2-3 times a week, so I really cannot wait for the weather to warm up so I can start doing those again (I absolutely love those!).


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

Up until being put on bedrest, I was still going to aerobics classes. I have a little at home bp cuff & monitor and just keep track of my bp. Doctor said just keep it below 140, So when I get to about 135 I sit have some ice water wait for it to come back down into the low 120's and resume. I think I spent $15 bucks on it at wally world but it let me be very in control of still kicking butt. I've been doing zumba mostly which is so much fun! and it's easy to tone it down if you need to cause your getting tired. The biggest thing is obviously hydrate hydrate hydrate!


----------



## Anderson8

For those worried about getting a noticeable bump. I had the same fear with ds.
I've just found my bump pic on a thread here from 30 weeks with ds
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...plus-size-bump-pictures-395.html#post10802910
Last post on that page
My bmi was 37 at the beginning of last pregnancy and I put on 3 1/2 stone( just managed to lose that before falling pregnant with this lo so my bmi is still 37)


----------



## mrswichman

Spunky don't worry about the bump..it'll be noticeable...I didn't think mine was...but I had my boosum in my way of seeing it...
1st...19weeks
2nd...26weeks
3rd...almost 32weeks
4th...38weeks
5th...day he was born...
 



Attached Files:







2rpsmtz.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 146









26w.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 15









31w6d.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 11









38w3d.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 13









day of csection.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## TTCMOMMA

Hi. Don't know my BMI, but I was 213 lbs before I was pregnant and I am only 218 now. With clothes on at doc's I am 220. I had lost 50 lbs before becoming pregnant & I am excited that at 20 weeks 5 days I am having a healthy baby boy!
I've been told when I am looked at from the front that I don't look pregnant but from the side I def have a bump! 
But I've also had insensitive people saying I look like I put my weight back on!
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks + 4days.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## yoshy

TTCMOMMA, don't let anyone get you down, you look great!


----------



## Lamont

updated pic - this was on valentines day so just over a week ago at 24weeks 5days :)
 



Attached Files:







61768_10151374251594299_29034174_n.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## MumOfPlenty

Hi y'all.. :wave:

Wow this is a long thread.. Is it bad of me to admit to only reading the last couple of pages?! :blush:

My BMI is 40.. Got weighed at the docs in November, (unknowingly preggo at that point - baby squishy would have been conceived by then - the blood tests I had didn't catch it (It's a stealth squishy!); BMI was 39.. Go to midwife in January to confirm pregnancy.. BMI of 40 - I put on a stone over xmas and that was with morning sickness! :lol: (I guess I ate a lot of chocolate!)

Anyway, what with this being baby number 6, I'm not allowed to homebirth because of the risk of PPH, and I'm not allowed in the midwife led birthing centre or whatever it's called because I'm one or two babies too many over the imit already.. So twill be a hospital birth for me, which I'm ok with, I don't mind that at all. I know my rights and a 4 hour discharge is what I'm hoping for, providing everything goes well of course! 

BMI has been mentioned exactly once with the midwife. I have to see a consultant at some point, but if I can get below BMI 40 by the time I see her next (which unfortunately wil be early for the quad testing and other blood tests at 16 weeks instead of the other appointment I was s'posed to book for much further along) I won't have to see the consultant or have the GTT. But I doubt very much that's gonna happen! MS has dictated I can't fecking cook anymore and there's only so much salad I can eat! Anyway, trying, (a bit) but not hopeful! 

I kind of assume that the consultant is there for complications such as GD and such? They'll proly make me see an ansthesiologist as well, am I right? In case of an epidural/surgery I guess. Meh! 

Anyway, thought I'd say hi to you ladies. Like I said, this is my 6th baby so I should actually know what I'm doing by now, but you know, baby brain kicked in early this time and I'm pretty clueless about most things. But not worried, funnily enough :lol:

Oh - and I just did a quick edit to say - to agree with previous posters about happy, healthy pregnancies - With all 5 of my previous, I've never suffered high blood pressure, diabetes, pre-e or anything that puts you in a high risk category. And my labours have a been fabby too! It is possible - our bodies know what they're about and frankly, I've always been a big girl! Not gonna change just cos there's a baby on the way - in fact, I get more nices, because there's a baby on the way, so as long as I can still walk a mile without getting too breathless (I'm getting there!) I'll be aye-ok this labour!

So... yeah. Hi! :wave: I'm happy to be here! Larger and loving it! :rofl:


----------



## Equreuil

Right here! Not sure what my BMI exactly is... but before I got pregnant was about 100 lbs overweight. 240, when my ideal is between 140 - 150.

Thankfully my midwife said I was fine, but to _really_ pay attention to my diet and try not to gain too much extra weight aside from baby. and I've been good. only 4 pounds so far accord to my home scale.

So far no one's gotten on my case about it aside from one stranger. Well, mostly a stranger. She's someone who comes in to my work on a regular basis to use the campground facilities. I'm not even sure how she found out. And she has a history of being kind of rude and overly opinionated.

She looked me straight in the eyes and said "you're such a "robust" girl" the third trimester and birth are probably going to be really hard on you." I was so insulted!

Yeah, I'm a bigger girl, but I eat healthy (for the most part) and do my best to get out and get exercise... just not easy when I'm stuck behind a desk for 11 hours some days.


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Finally been dismissed from the consultant and they've agreed I don't need early induction. My hospital induces at the drop of a hat. Still no actual health problems despite scares. They are making me see an anethetist despite my Bmi being below 40. She was suggesting I should have an early epi. I have no intention of getting one at all. I know I have a high Bmi but I have no other issues and I think they are being ridiculous. Baby is even lined up perfectly. She kept saying they couldnt force me but they still recommend an epi. She couldn't evidence why so there's no way im agreeing.


----------



## Purplehippo

Hello ladies, how's everyone? Just been looking at a thread of bumps and some lovely bumps and as predicted by my friend I just look fatter :cry: I do hope I get proper bump. Been suffering from headache for days too :cry:


----------



## smokey

What makes me laugh is being a waitress im on my feet alot, I wore one of those pedometre things once and it works out I walk an adverage of 6-8 miles a day walking back ans forth so even though im bigger and weigh more im actualy healthier and more active then most girls half my size, drs can sit in that for a spin if they think bmi is everything :)


----------



## Mrsmac02

Hi ladies, can I join too? My BMI is 39 and I carry ALL of my weight on my stomach. 

I'm only just reaching 14 weeks and don't look at all pg (prob wouldn't even if I was skinny). I don't think I ever will, I think that because of the way I carry my flab, I'm just going to look even more overweight! Xx


----------



## yoshy

Mrsmac02 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join too? My BMI is 39 and I carry ALL of my weight on my stomach.
> 
> I'm only just reaching 14 weeks and don't look at all pg (prob wouldn't even if I was skinny). I don't think I ever will, I think that because of the way I carry my flab, I'm just going to look even more overweight! Xx

Don't despair of getting a bump, hon. Mine didn't start to appear at all til about 18 weeks, and apparently (as evidenced by the pic I took last night), I suddenly have a huge bump this week (I'm 23w2d today).

Here's my bump pic from last night. I think the bump probably looks bigger than it is becuase I wasn't wearing a bra... it doesn't normally look this huge!
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## MumOfPlenty

Yoshy that is a beyootiful bump! 

We'll all get bumps no matter how big we are to start off with.. there's just no room, even in the biggest of tummies, for all that baby to hide away in! :lol:


----------



## realbeauty86

Awesome way of putting it mum.
.. I agree =)


----------



## Mrsmac02

Thanks ladies! I work with a skinny little lady who is over half way and she has the most adorable little bump, I'm so envious! 

I think you're right mumofplenty - if my DH was anything to go by, this LO will be a bruiser so I don't think there'll be any hiding him/her in the end!! Xx


----------



## carlywarly

I seemed to have popped out from 17+3 and the pic attached is from that date last week. I am now having a scary time as my 16+3 private scan pic makes it look like there is a second baby in there (Just above bubs)!! lol....I have attached that too. Probably a shadow or echo though right? I am sure they would have picked up on a second baby?!!! lol
 



Attached Files:







BUMP.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 24









P2262025.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## rowleypolie

cute bump carly! i have no bump at all- i have actually only lost weight so far- (20lbs) but i still just look fat! at almost 25 weeks :) around 30-35 people start to wonder if i might be pregnant and i only really look pregnant the month before the baby comes- but thats life! no cute bump for me


----------



## Purplehippo

carlywarly said:


> I seemed to have popped out from 17+3 and the pic attached is from that date last week. I am now having a scary time as my 16+3 private scan pic makes it look like there is a second baby in there (Just above bubs)!! lol....I have attached that too. Probably a shadow or echo though right? I am sure they would have picked up on a second baby?!!! lol

You have a lovely bump, see what you mean on scan lol


----------



## carlywarly

Awh thanks :) I lost 15lbs in the first 3 months due to morning sickness (and I still get it daily) lol :/ Your cute bump may arrive tomorrow - you never know :)


----------



## carlywarly

Thank you Purplehippo :) xx


----------



## Purplehippo

carlywarly said:


> Awh thanks :) I lost 15lbs in the first 3 months due to morning sickness (and I still get it daily) lol :/ Your cute bump may arrive tomorrow - you never know :)

I can live in hope :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I'm pretty sure it's just shadow, I wouldn't worry too much, they check pretty carefully for signs of more than one.

Starting to get excited now,officially full term today!


----------



## carlywarly

Mrs_Bump said:


> I'm pretty sure it's just shadow, I wouldn't worry too much, they check pretty carefully for signs of more than one.
> 
> Starting to get excited now,officially full term today!

Woohoo CONGRATS and GOOD LUCK!! :) xx


----------



## Purplehippo

When did everyone start feeling your little ones moving ?:winkwink:


----------



## carlywarly

I got my 1st bloopy feeling at 15+6 (first baby...think that's quite early though, and I apparently have an anterior placenta). They have only just started getting strong enough for me not to question whether I actually felt anything though lol. Last night I felt quite a fair bit :)


----------



## Purplehippo

I had couple of pops but nothing since :cry: getting bit worried now


----------



## carlywarly

Oooh no that's normal for so early!! After my first bloop I didn't get anything for a few days :) My best friend only started getting feelings at 18 weeks...and then got nothing for a whole week after. Don't panic - do you have a doppler? When I get nervous I always reach for that lol xx


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Honestly nothing until around 20 weeks. I have a very central anterior placenta and he just hid behind it. I only started to feel him when he got bigger.


----------



## Purplehippo

I've not been told about my placenta should I have been ? :dohh:


----------



## MustBeMummy

Hello all.

My bmi is 34 and as much as i am proud of my bump i still think i just look fat. Here is my 24 week bump pic.
Please excuse the goofy look on my face
 



Attached Files:







IMAG3497.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

I started to feel little girl consistently around 20 weeks


----------



## Mrs_Bump

If you're in the uk the info about your placenta will be at the top of your scan notes. I'm sure they would of mentioned it if it was anything unusual.


----------



## Mrsmac02

MustBeMummy said:


> Hello all.
> 
> My bmi is 34 and as much as i am proud of my bump i still think i just look fat. Here is my 24 week bump pic.
> Please excuse the goofy look on my face


I personally think you look fabulous! And definitely pregnant! honestly, If I have a bump like that I'll be chuffed to bits! Xx


----------



## Purplehippo

Mrs_Bump said:


> If you're in the uk the info about your placenta will be at the top of your scan notes. I'm sure they would of mentioned it if it was anything unusual.

I'm in uk can't see anything about it :wacko: could it be because I'm too fat for them to see as my scan wasn't greatly clear and she mentioned it was cos I was cuddly :cry:


----------



## MumOfPlenty

Purplehippo said:


> Mrs_Bump said:
> 
> 
> If you're in the uk the info about your placenta will be at the top of your scan notes. I'm sure they would of mentioned it if it was anything unusual.
> 
> I'm in uk can't see anything about it :wacko: could it be because I'm too fat for them to see as my scan wasn't greatly clear and she mentioned it was cos I was cuddly :cry:Click to expand...

No love! It's as mrs bump said.. They won't mention it.. I've found with all of mine that unless you ask, they won't bother saying anything at all about your placenta unless theres summat wrong with it.. I've never heard a peep about where it is or how it's doing until it's out the other end after baby!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

The vast majority of people have a posterior placenta which is clear of os e.g. Cervix. The second part is the only bit that actually matters but with anterior you just feel less. They would of called you back if they couldn't see the placenta clearly enough, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## carlywarly

The sonographer told me I had an anterior placenta at my 12 week scan. He also mentioned that I may not feel baby for a while due to that. X


----------



## realbeauty86

Congrats Mrs bump on hitting full term... I know your excited. I can't wait til I hit it!!!


----------



## yoshy

I also have an anterior placenta, and although I started feeling Kiddo squirming around at about 14 weeks, I only felt my first real kick at 18 weeks.


----------



## Mrsmac02

Can I ask a question about feeling baby move? Does it feel kinda like really light twitching when you've got a trapped nerve? Like a wee vibration feeling? Also, does it mean because I'm big and a I have an anterior placenta I prob won't feel much for a while? Xx


----------



## yoshy

Mrsmac02 said:


> Can I ask a question about feeling baby move? Dies it feel kinda like really light twitching when you've got a trapped nerve? Like a wee vibration feeling? Also, does it mean because I'm big and a I have an anterior placenta I prob won't feel much for a while? Xx

Being big seems to mean it will take longer before you feel anything from the outside. I'm 24 weeks almost and I've still felt nothing from the outside. 
But I've been feeling him from inside for ages, like I said.


----------



## newmommy21

Sometimes I feel like I have a little flutter going on just for like 30 seconds or less...donno if its baby or if it is just my body being weird! Can't wait to actually feel baby kick :)


----------



## Purplehippo

I've felt no pops for few days now, I'm guessing it was nothing.


----------



## carlywarly

Mrsmac02 said:


> Can I ask a question about feeling baby move? Does it feel kinda like really light twitching when you've got a trapped nerve? Like a wee vibration feeling? Also, does it mean because I'm big and a I have an anterior placenta I prob won't feel much for a while? Xx

Yeah that's what it feels like to me :)


----------



## spunky84

MustBeMummy, you look great! Definitely look pregnant!



I'm jealous of those that feel baby early on. A little over a week ago I was getting like an eye twitch/vibrating feeling on my left side, but since I posted about it asking about what it could be, it's stopped. I don't think I'm going to feel this thing move until it's born! (not being serious, I know that's not true - I'm just impatient).


How can I tell the difference between pudge and bump? I think I'm getting some kind of bump because I'm pudging out of shirts more, especially in shirts that shouldn't be under normal circumstances. I wore a maternity top today to work - also wore it last week and I feel like I'm pudging out of it a little more this week than I was last week. But when I was walking around at work, I kept pulling the shirt away from my stomach because I was just so self conscious. Too worried about it being fat & not real bump. I don't even look pregnant in the maternity top, just fat.


----------



## Mrsmac02

I get the self conscious bit - feel like that too at the moment. Doesn't help that there's a huge big unflattering full length mirror in the ladies toilet at work so have to look at myself at least 5/6 times a day! 

Can't wait for a proper bump - be nice to be unmistakeably pregnant rather than podgy :) 

Anyone wanna post their bump pics?!? :) I'm still too shy but I'm building up to it xx


----------



## yoshy

Here's my latest bump pic from Sunday, 24 weeks exactly, V-Day!!! :D

Next big milestone for me will be the beginning of 3rd tri!!
 



Attached Files:







V-Day!! 24 Weeks.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrsmac02

Wow yoshy, you look fantastic!! 

Do you mind me asking a personal question? Where did you carry your weight before you got yor bump? 

You don't look big anywhere! 

I carry all of my weight on my stomach and hips and even though I can feel a little bump under my belly protruding out just about an inch below my belly button, I don't look like it. I just look like I've put lots of weight on. 

Excited to have a bump, especially if its as cute as yours! X


----------



## ladygogs

jUst wanted to drop in and say Hello :) I am a high BMI kinda girl lol a uk size 24 with a BMI of 45 :/
I am 15 weeks pregnant with baby number 6 :) and desperately wish I could have a homebirth... but know it's never going to happen... unless any of you lovely ladies can advise me of your experiences and might know how i can persuade the midwife/consultant to let me :)


----------



## yoshy

Mrsmac02 said:


> Wow yoshy, you look fantastic!!
> 
> Do you mind me asking a personal question? Where did you carry your weight before you got yor bump?
> 
> You don't look big anywhere!
> 
> I carry all of my weight on my stomach and hips and even though I can feel a little bump under my belly protruding out just about an inch below my belly button, I don't look like it. I just look like I've put lots of weight on.
> 
> Excited to have a bump, especially if its as cute as yours! X

Thanks hon! I carry my weight all over, distributed fairly evenly. I have huge boobs, and I've always had a big tummy etc as well.
It's only in the past few weeks that my bump looks like a preggo bump and not just a bunch of fat.

Thank goodness, I've not put on any weight yet, and I'm hoping I won't get any heavier than my prepregnancy weight (I lost 6kg in first trimester due to nausea and lack of appetite).


----------



## Mrsmac02

Wowza, baby number 6! I reckon the midwife should just let you have baby at home, you're totally a pro! Xx


----------



## Mrsmac02

Wish I'd lost a bit in the first tri yoshy, I've put on 10lbs so far and feeling pretty rubbish about it. 

This week I've started tracking what I eat so I can keep weight gain in check. 

I have a big flap/belly overhang at the front so it's going to be ages before I look preggers, if I ever do at all xx


----------



## yoshy

Mrsmac02 said:


> Wish I'd lost a bit in the first tri yoshy, I've put on 10lbs so far and feeling pretty rubbish about it.
> 
> This week I've started tracking what I eat so I can keep weight gain in check.
> 
> I have a big flap/belly overhang at the front so it's going to be ages before I look preggers, if I ever do at all xx

The minute my GP hear I was pregnant he made me book an appointment with the local dietitian so she could set me a sensible menu and monitor my weight gain. 
The combination of eating sensibly and major nausea and food aversions is what made me lose in first tri. 

The same thing is what seems to be keeping me at the same weight now. 
Baby's growing though which is the important thing :)


----------



## Mrsmac02

Maybe an idea for me to see a dietician. Prob is I know what I should be eating, I just don't feel like it!! Xx


----------



## yoshy

Mrsmac02 said:


> Maybe an idea for me to see a dietician. Prob is I know what I should be eating, I just don't feel like it!! Xx

Yeah, I'm really lucky... Most of my cravings are healthy things like fruit and veggies!


----------



## realbeauty86

I have some healthy cravings but bananas and yogurt will NOT feel me up lol


----------



## Purplehippo

Oh ladies, mw today made me feel like poo. (Not normal mw) Maybe im just over sensitive but she made comment to listen to bubs today she would have to go through me and couldnt guarntee she would get it. It was the look and way she said I knew she was referring to my size :cry: just feel like I've let bubs down already for getting pregnant the size I am. To top it off my out growing clothes and they don't do maternity wear for my size. Lots of other things going on too just makes me feel so :cry:


----------



## yoshy

Awww, purple, don't let her get you down.

You've done nothing wrong getting pregnant. The midwife had no business saying anything in such a way that it was a criticism of you. She was out of line. :(


----------



## butterflywolf

Well I'm technically 'obese' though I use that term lightly since I have a fair ammount of muscle. I don't have much of a bump yet (pics in my journal link is in my siggy). I am almost 19 weeks pregnant and so far gained 1 lb. I had lost 3 lbs up until 14/15 weeks and gained those three back and this one lb. I'm okay with that. And I hope doctor will be too! He said he wont be concerned as long as I started gaining weight by week 20 (last time I saw him was week 14). 
I am 5 feet 4 inches and starting weight was 216 lbs. 
I'm slightly worried for March 16th since I am being dragged to go to a wedding with my mom (I wasn't invited but daddy got called in for that day and he has to work it). Well the wedding is for an old co worker and lots of old co workers are going to be there wondering about my bump since I don't really have one -_- I don't like people touching me at all so I just pray they don't just try to touch my belly. They might lose a finger or a hand. XD


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Purplehippo I seriously wouldn't worry about this. It is very common they can't hear the heartbeat that early even in normal weight women. It's not just because of your weight, it's also because baby can still be hiding.


----------

